# Q'Barra:  Into the Emerald Forest



## Urko (Apr 19, 2005)

Newthrone. A young city, built on a dream. Its wooden palisade is slowly giving way to a towering granite wall, lovingly engraved with Aundairan scrollwork and Cyran devotional bas reliefs and surmounted with fearsome Karrn gargoyles. The walls seem strained to keep the riotous jungle without at bay. Within, a world that never was has been recreated. Fine hotels, open-air restaurants, fragrant bathhouses, delicate cathedrals, imposing public buildings, and the opulent homes of the wealthy jostle together in the enclosed square mile and compete to outdo one another in recalling the glories of old Galifar. A small army of kobolds, lizard folk, and indigent humanoids on the King’s payroll keep it all immaculately clean. All the pleasures of Five Nations await those who can afford them.

At the moment, you can barely keep yourself fed and sheltered, let alone indulge in the luxuries and vices of the rich. If things don’t change soon you may be forced to join the ranks of the street sweepers or, worse, work in the paddies outside the city walls, harvesting rice or stinking fal root. However, the Far edition of the _Adder Bay Times_ had an advertisement that caught your eye and may offer a way out:

_Consultants wanted at riverside plantation. Must be combat trained and experienced in troubleshooting trans-mundane difficulties. Discretion required. High pay, transportation included, burial rites and good faith effort to notify next of kin guaranteed. Forward all inquiries to Message Box 47, Sivis Kiosk, House Services Pavilion, Newthrone. _​ 
With nothing to lose, you looked into it further. The gnome clerks informed you that, according to their instructions, your message would be passed on and a reply would be available at the Sivis Kiosk soon. After two tense days of frequent checking back, your reply came in the form of a note card, written in gold ink on the finest ivorywood-fiber paper. The reply read simply: _Hotel Metrol, 5 bells, 19 Dravago_. That’s today!

You arrive at the pink marble hotel just as the clock tower across the square (a miniature replica of Sharn’s infamous Glass Tower) rings the last of the five bells. After showing your card to the desk attendant, you are escorted to a dimly lit corner of the salon. A kobold in a green and gold uniform asks you, in squeaking and barely understandable Common, what you would care to drink, courtesy of your host. You settle into your wicker chair and look at your fellow applicants, waiting for your as-yet unseen host to arrive.

The above is the generic intro – your specific circumstances may vary, but the end result is the same: you’re sitting in a hotel lobby looking at five other people, some of whom you may know. 

Anyone may act. Tell us what our first impression of your character is, how the character reacts to the others. Please include your character sheet in your first post. To make scrolling easier, enclose the character sheet in a spoiler box. If you’re not familiar with how to do this, type {sblock} at the beginning of the character sheet and {/sblock} at the end, using [ ] type brackets instead of { }, of course.


----------



## ByteRynn (Apr 20, 2005)

*Shar*

[sblock]Name Sharaes “Shar” Palaes
Male Valenar Elf Bard2/Fighter2
NG (formally N)
Ancestor: Meisai Thysaer

Str 14 – (5 pts)
Dex 17 – (8 pts)
Con 10 -- (4 pts)
Int 14 -- (6 pts)
Wis 8 -- (0 pts)
Cha 13 -- (5 pts)

Hit Points 27
Action Points 7
AC 18, Touch 13, Flat 15
Init +3
BAB +3, Grap +5
Speed 30 ft. (base 30 ft., load 55.6/58 lbs., light armor)
Fort +4, Ref +7, Will +3

+7 Melee, Masterwork Falchion, 2d4+3 (+4 mounted), 18-20
+7 Melee, MW Alchemical Silver Scimitar, 1d6+1 (+2 2h; +2 m, +3 2h and m), 18-20
+5 Melee, Whip, 1d3+2 nonlethal (15 ft. reach)
+5 Melee, Cold Iron Morningstar, 1d8+2 (+3 2h)
+6 Ranged, Acid Flask, 1d6/1 splash, 10'r

Medium Humanoid, 4'11" tall, 111 lbs, 134 yrs old
Black hair, Icy Blue eyes, deeply tanned skin

Speaks Elven, Common, Draconic, and Goblin

+6 Balance (2acp)
+6 Bluff (5)
+1 Climb (0acp)
+5 (+9 casting defensively/grappling) Concentration (5)
+3 Diplomacy (0)
+1 (+3 acting in character) Disguise (0)
+2 Escape Artist (0acp)
+2 Hide (0acp)
+4 Intimidate (1)
+8 Jump (5acp)
+7 Knowledge (History) (5)
+7 Knowledge (Religion) (5)
+1 Listen (0)
+2 Move Silently (0acp)
+3 Perform (Dance) (2)
+2 Perform (Recorder) (1)
+6 Perform (Sing) (5)
+10 (+9 Quick mount/dismount) Ride (7)
+4 Search (0)
+1 Spot (0)
+0 Swim (0acp)
+9 Tumble (5acp)

Feats
-Bladebearer of the Valenar
-Combat Casting
-Combat Expertise (B)
-Weapon Focus (Scimitar, Falchion, and Valenar Double Scimitar) (B)

Elf Traits
-Immune to magic sleep effects, +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects.
-Low-Light vision
-+2 on Listen, Search, Spot checks. Automatically get a Search check if within 5 feet of a hidden door.

Bard Abilities
-Bardic Music 2/day
-Countersong
-fascinate
-inspire courage +1
-Bardic Knowledge +6

Fighter Abilities
-Bonus Fighter Feats (2)

-bard spells--
Spells Per Day 3/1
0th- detect magic, know direction, light, message, read magic
1st- expeditious retreat, feather fall 

+1 Chain Shirt (worn, 25 lbs.)
Valenar War Dress (explorer’s outfit) (worn, 8 lbs.)

MW Alchemical Silver Scimitar (belt left, 4 lbs.)
Cold Iron Morningstar (belt right, 6 lbs.)
Belt Pouch (belt front, .5 lbs.)
Spell Component Pouch (belt rear, 2 lbs.)

MW Falchion (left shoulder, 8 lbs.)

Steel Cap (head)
Valenar Ancestor Mask (eyes)
Cloak of Resistance +1 (worn)
Valenar Style Shirt (worn)
Thick Leather Belt (worn)
Leather Riding Gloves (hands)
Leather Riding Boots (feet)


Coins- 0gp, 5sp, 0cp (pouch, .1 lbs.)
3x Potion of Shield of Faith +3 (pouch)
2x Acid (Flask) (pouch, 2 lbs.)

Military Saddle (Jhael Eili, 30 lbs.)
Bit and Bridle (Jhael Eili, 1 lb.)
Masterwork Chainmail Barding (Jhael Eili, 80 lbs.)
Saddlebags (Jhael Eili, 8 lb.)

Waterskin- water (saddlebags, 4 lbs.)
Everburning Torch (saddlebags, 1 lb.)
Trail Rations-2 days (saddlebags, 2 lbs.)
Bedroll (saddlebags, 5 lbs.)
Acid Flask x2 (saddlebags, 2 lbs.)
Spare Backpack (saddlebags, 2 lbs.)
Recorder with case (saddlebags, 3 lbs.)

Whip (hanging from saddle, 2 lbs.)

Jhael Eili
Valenar Riding Horse Mount
N

Str 14
Dex 15
Con 15
Int 2
Wis 14
Cha 10

Hit Points 26
AC 19, Touch 12, Flat 18
Init +2
BAB +2, Grap +8
Speed 60 ft. (base 80 ft., medium load 306.6/348 lbs., medium armor)
Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +3

-2/-2 Melee, 2 hoofs, 1d4+1

-2 Balance (acp)
-2 Climb (acp)
-2 Escape Artist (acp)
-6 Hide (acp)
+12 Jump (acp)
+4 Listen
-2 Move Silently (acp)
+4 Spot
-6 Swim (acp)

Feats
-Endurance
-Run

Valenar Riding Horse Traits
-low-light vision
-scent

Tricks
Modified Combat Riding general purpose (come, down, guard, heel)[/sblock]

An elf sits at the table, by his dress you can tell he's very likely of Valenar descent.  He appears to be athletic, and, judging by the large curved blade strapped to his back and the smaller, ornate blade strapped to his belt, his athleticism has been earned through combat.  His striking blue eyes, hard, but not cruel, seem to be drinking in everything going on around him.  After everyone has arrived at the table, noticing some have greeted each other as if they were old friends, Shar speaks.

"I don't believe I've formally met any of you yet, though some of you seem to be aquainted already.  I am Keeper Sharaes Palaes of the line of Meisai Thysaer the Dancing Terror, here in this land to do great deeds and, above all, bring honor to the memory of my ancestor.  The names of the elven tounge can be difficult to those unaccostomed to it's music.  By all means, call me Shar."

At the end of his introduction, Shar stands from his seat and bows deeply to the group, his long braids of hair falling foward of his shoulders before he reseats himself.  He looks expectantly around the table for further introductions.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Apr 20, 2005)

*Dargin Crow-Speaker*

[sblock]Name Dargin Crow Speaker
Male Talenta Halfling Spirit Shaman 4
CG

Str 6 – (0 pts)
Dex 18 – (8 pts)
Con 8 -- (0 pts)
Int 10 -- (2 pts)
Wis 16 -- (10 pts)
Cha 15 -- (8 pts)

Hit Points 23
Action Points 7/7
AC 20, Touch 15, Flat 16
Init +4
BAB +3, Grap -3
Speed 20 ft. (base 20 ft., light load 14.49/15 lbs., light armor-picking anything with weight medium encumbers me: -3 on armor check skills, -1 touch and regular AC, 15 ft. speed))
Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +8 (+10 vs. fear)

+2 Melee, longspear, 1d6-2, x3
+2 Melee, handaxe, 1d4-2, x3
+10 Ranged, MW Talenta Boomerang, 1d3-2, x2, 30'r
+9 Ranged, Talenta Boomerang, 1d3-2, x2, 30'r
+8 Ranged, Sling (improvised ammo), 1d2-2, x2, 50’r

Small, 2'11" tall, 33 lbs., 39 yrs old
light brown hair, emerald green eyes, pale skin

Speaks Common, Halfling

+3 Balance (0acp)
-1 Climb (0acp)
+6 Concentration (7)
+3 Escape Artist (0acp)
+9 Handle Animal (7)
+7 Hide (0acp)
-7 Jump (0acp)
+5 Knowledge (nature) (5)
+7 Listen (0)
+5 Move Silently (0acp)
+11 (+9 Fast Mount/Dismount) Ride (5)
+5 Spot (0)
+7 (+9 aboveground natural) Survival (4)
-4 Swim (0acp)

Feats
-Alertness (Spirit Guide)
-Martial Weapon Proficiency (Talenta Boomerang)
-Point-Blank Shot

Halfling Traits
-+2 racial bonus on Climb, Jump, Move Silently, and Listen checks
-+1 racial bonus on all saving throws
-+2 morale bonus on saves versus fear
+1 attack bonus with thrown weapons and slings

Spirit Shaman Abilities
-Spirit Guide (Crow)
-Wild Empathy +8
-Chastise Spirits (4d6 damage to Spirits in 30 ft./ Will DC 16 for half)
-Detect Spirits (As detect undead, but with spirits)
-Blessing of the Spirits (As Protection from Evil, but with spirits-self only)

--Spirit Shaman Spells--
Spells Per Day 6/6/4
Spells Retrieved Per Day 3/3/1

Leather Armor +1 (worn, 7.5 lbs.)
Buckler (worn, 2.5 lbs.)
Monk’s Outfit (worn, 1 lb.)

boomerang (belt left, .5 lbs.)
masterwork boomerang (belt right, .5 lbs.)
belt pouch (belt rear, .25 lbs.)
spell component pouch (belt front, 2 lbs.)
sling (hanging from spell components)

Hunter’s Mask (Holy Symbol) (Over face)
Black and Green Silk Sashes (Wrapped around and covering my armor)
Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (worn)
Thick Black Sash (worn as belt)
Green Fore-arm wrappings (wrists)
Sandals and foot wraps (feet)

Flint and steel (belt pouch)
Scroll of Wood Shape (belt pouch)
Scroll of Lesser Restoration (belt pouch)
Scroll of Faerie Fire (belt pouch)
Scroll of Obscuring Mist (belt pouch)
Scroll of Pass without Trace (belt pouch)
Scroll of Speak with Animals (belt pouch)
Scroll of Magic Fang (belt pouch)
Coins- 3gp, 9sp, 0cp (belt pouch, .24 lbs.)

Military Saddle (Malk, 30 lb.)
Bit and Bridle (Malk, 1 lb.)
+1 Scale Barding (Malk, 30 lb.)
Saddlebags (Malk, 8 lb.)

Waterskin- water (saddlebags, 2 lbs.)
Everburning Torch (saddlebags, 1 lb.)
Tent (saddlebags, 10 lbs.)
Bedroll (saddlebags, 2.5 lbs.)
Longspear (attached to saddle left, 4.5 lbs.)
Handaxe (attached to saddle right, 1.5 lbs.)

Malk
Clawfoot Mount
N

Str 17 – (0 pts)
Dex 17 – (8 pts)
Con 15 -- (0 pts)
Int 2 -- (2 pts)
Wis 12 -- (10 pts)
Cha 10 -- (8 pts)

Hit Points 17 (I used the HP formula on my mount, is that okay? [2d8=16-2=14(.85)=11+2=13+4=17hp])
AC 20, Touch 13, Flat 17
Init +3
BAB +1, Grap +4
Speed 30 ft. (base 40 ft., medium load 138.0/173 lbs., medium armor)
Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +1

+4 Melee, talons, 1d8+3 and
-1/-1 Melee, 2 foreclaws, 1d3+1 and
-1 melee, bite, 1d6+1

+0 Balance (acp)
+0 Climb (acp)
+0 Escape Artist (acp)
+9 Hide (acp)
+13 Jump (acp)
+10 Listen
+0 Move Silently (acp)
+10 Spot
+10 Survival
-3 Swim (acp)

Feats
-Run

Clawfoot Traits
-+8 racial bonus on Hide, Jump, Listen, Spot, and Survival checks
-low-light vision
-scent

Tricks
Combat Riding general purpose (attack, come, defend, down, guard, heel) [/sblock]

  A small, weak form coughs a few times, the sound ratteling his tiny frame.  He is wrapped entirely in swaths of green and black silk, and has hanging about him charms, amulets made of lizard scales, and smells of the musty odor of nature's decay.  His sandy brown hair is unwashed and unruly, streaming from the top of a grotesque mask that resembels a crow with supernaturally large eyes.  The eyes behind the mask seem almost amplified by his mask as he stares very deeply into the eyes of each person seated at the table.  He moves his mouth, muttering a bit under his breath, with his head occasionally directing the sound to his left shoulder.  This halfling shaman has been living just outside Newthrone for weeks now, coming into town a few times a week to seek out individuals who he has decided need advice.  He gives his name as Dargin, Crow-Speaker to those who ask.  Few do.  His largest reputation is amongst adventurers who find themselves lost in the jungles without their guide, or in danger just outside Newthrone.  Dargin will often arrive, offering what aid and healing he can, before dispencing advice and vanishing on his dinosaur into the foilage.

His mysterious nature makes the fact that he is sitting in the hotel with you, staring and muttering, and calmly sipping his glass of water.  He stops muttering long enough to hear the Elf speak.  When the elf concludes, Dargin speaks up.

"So you want introductions now, is that it?  I am Dargin Crow-Talker.  I speak for the spirits of the world, and for the spirit of my grandfather in particular."

Dargin motions towards his shoulder. 

"Yes, this is Grandfather.  I know, your eyes can't pierce the veil of beyond and see him.  That is the gift that I and few others have.  This is a good introduction grandfather, yes?  What have I forgotten...ah, yes, thank you.  Unlike Shar here, I believe I have seen most of you before...though you are rarely amongst those that so anger the spirits of this jungle.  I recognize you, servant of the Greatest Spirit in our land, and you, Man with sight beyond the way I have sight within...and I know you Maker.  Introduce yourselves to this one...he would know...do you see how he asks with his eyes?"

As he recognized each member of the party, he nodded, first to Sanae, then to Xavier, then pausing noticibly when facing He-Has-No-Name, and finally concluding with a nod to Erin.

_The metal one...how does his spirit WORK grandfather?  His spirit is unnamed...how can I know what it is if it has no name to call it?_

The spells Grandfather has granted this day [sblock] 0-detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink; 1- lesser vigor*, magic stone, obscuring mist; 2- decomposition*
*=complete divine-is this okay?[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Apr 20, 2005)

*'he has no name' warforged psychic warrior 4*

'he has no name' considers the notice that Xavier shows him. After a moment he nods in agreement. Money is not as much a consideration for a warfoged as it is for the soft folk, but he still needs it, and doesn't have much left.

"I will go," he says eventually in response to Xavier's inquiry. 'he has no name' turns to Erin. He doesn't say anything but the question is obvious. Erin seems keen.

'he has no name' has his response written out by one of the inky fingered clerks in corner of the market. He hands over the agree price and takes the message to aformentioned Message Box number 47.

_To be continued_


----------



## Pebele (Apr 20, 2005)

*Sanae Jarnell*

[sblock]Name: Sanae Jarnel 
Gender: Female, Race: Human, Class: 4th Level Paladin
Alignment: Lawful Good 

Str- 16 (+3) - 10 points
Dex- 10 (+/-0) - 2 points
Con- 14 (+2) - 6 points
Int- 8 (-1) - 0 points
Wis- 12 (+1) - 4 points
Cha- 15 (+2) - 6 points

Hit Points 42
Action Points 7
AC 19, Touch 10, Flat 19
Init +0
BAB +4, Grap +7
Speed 20' (base 30', load 101.9/230, Heavy Armor)
Fort +8, Ref +3, Will +4

+8 Melee, Great Sword +1, 2d6+5, 19-20/x2, Slashing
+7 Melee, Cold Iron Dagger, 1d4+3, 19-20/x2, Piercing
+7 Melee, Silver Dagger, 1d4+2, 19-20/x2, Piercing
+4 Ranged, Light Crossbow, 1d8, 19-20/x2, 80', Piercing 

Medium, 5'10" tall, 165 Lbs, 19 yrs old
Black hair, Gray eyes, Tanned skin

Speaks Common

+6 Knowledge (Religion) (7) 
+2 Knowledge (The Planes) (3cc)
+1 Ride (1) 
+1 Listen (0) 
+1 Spot (0)

Feats
-Power Attack
-Silver Smite
-Cleave

Human Traits
-Humanoid (Human)
-+1 Skill Point per level
-Bonus Feat at 1st Level
-Favored Class (Any)

Paladin Abilities
-Aura of Good, equal to Paladin Level
-Detect Evil, at will as the spell
-Smite 1/day, +Charisma Modifier to hit, +Paladin level to damage
-Divine Grace, Add Charisma Modifier to all saves. (Already Factored in above)
-Lay on Hands, Paladin Level(Charisma Modifier) in hp per day, can heal anyone including self, can split between multiple uses if desired
-Aura of Courage, Immune to fear, all allies within 10' gain a +4 morale bonus on saves vs. fear. Functions only while conscious.
-Divine Health, Immune to all disease, including supernatural and magical diseases.
-Turn Undead, 3 + Charisma modifier times per day, as 1st level cleric.

Background

Sanae was born in a small village on the Eastern coast of Thrane, right on the Cyran border. Her childhood was rather uneventful; shaped mostly by the war and its impact on the world around her. Her life was turned upside down shortly after she entered her fifteenth year, when Cyran soldiers torched her village and attempted to erase all memory of it from the land.

Sanae barely escaped with her life and was overcome by anger and grief. She hated the Cyrans and all of Cyre, she hated anything that could destroy so freely the lives of so many, she wanted to destroy those who would destroy others. That night, while trying to sleep under the stars, she vowed that she would become stronger and that she would learn to protect those who could not protect themselves.

She found her way to The Church of the Silver Flame and expressed her desire to become a Paladin, a noble knight who could defend truth and justice, who could protect the world from the evil that lurked around every corner.

Shortly after she was accepted in to the Church, Cyre was destroyed. Sanae was delighted when she first heard the news, she felt that the lives of her village had been avenged. She imagined that the Cyrans had gotten what they deserved and that a victory had been won on the side of justice.

Those feelings did not last long. Once survivors of the disaster that destroyed Cyre began to fill the city streets, Sanae discovered that these poor souls were just like her, they had lost everything and nothing could ease their pain. She was overcome with guilt as she realized that there was a far greater evil at work and that all innocents must be protected, no matter what sins may have been commited in their name.

Sanae threw herself even more in to her training, vowing that she would never again fail to see the value of a single innocent life. She held herself to the highest standards, and never again looked back to the life she used to lead.

In the four years that Sanae has been part of the Church she has began to fill her role as a protector, though she is nowhere near done with her training. 

She came to Q'barra a few months ago as part of an expedition to uncover unholy relics in the ruins of the jungles. Her expedition was ambushed by a group of Lizardfolk while they were examining a series of ruins, and all but two members were killed. Sanae managed to escape with her close friend, Leara, and the expedition's guide. Sanae and Leara lost track of the guide as they ran towards the city. Leara later succumbed to her injuries and died whle Sanae was spending the last of their money on medicine.

Now she is stranded, broke, and desperately trying to maintain her faith and keep her anger in check so she may find her way back to the Church.

Personality

Sanae, like most Paladins, is very dedicated to her church and its ideals. She strives to uphold those ideals and she is very hard on herself for the slightest perceived infraction. She is very determined to bettering herself and to learning all the skills she feels she needs to better the world around her. She carries an extreme amount of guilt for being unable to save her village and for hating Cyre so intensely. Sanae now strives to overcome her base emotions, she wants nothing more than to be able to objectively protect all those in need and to never again feel such overwhelming rage.


Appearance

Sanae is slightly masculine in appearance. She keeps her dark hair cut quite short so as not to need to worry about it. Her features are broad and clear, most would call her "handsome" instead of "pretty". She wears no jewelry aside from her silver arrowhead pendant. Her clothing is chosen based on function, not on design and she has trouble understanding those who are concerned with their appearance.

Full Plate Mail +1 (worn, 50 Lbs), 2,650gp
Silver Arrowhead Holy Symbol (Around Neck), 25 gp
Great Sword +1 (Right Shoulder, 8 Lbs), 2,350
Crossbow (left shoulder, 4 Lbs), 35gp 
Case of 10 crossbow bolts(left hip, 1 Lb), 1gp
Backpack (center back, 2 Lbs) 2gp
Bedroll, (lower back, secured to backpack, 5 Lbs), 1sp
Cold Iron Dagger (Left Boot, 1 Lb) 4gp
Silver Dagger (Right Boot, 1 Lb) 22gp
Waterskin- water (backpack, 4 Lbs) 1gp
Hooded Lantern (backpack, 2 Lbs) 7gp
Flint & Steel (backpack) 1gp
Trail Rations- 12 days (backpack, 12 Lbs) 6gp
3 Flasks of Holy Water (backpack, 3 Lbs) 75gp
3 pints of oil (backpack, 3 Lbs) 3sp
4 potions of Cure Light Wounds (backpack, .4 Lbs) 200gp
50' of Silk Rope (backpack, 5 Lbs) 10gp

Belt Pouch (around waist, .5 Lbs) 1 gp
Coins- 7gp, 4sp (belt pouch)
Identification Papers (belt pouch) 2gp 
Traveling Papers (belt pouch) 2sp [/sblock]

Sanae left the tavern after assuring Xavier that she would meet up with him later in the Inn, but the further from the tavern she went, the less resolve she seemed to have.

_Can mercenary work really be considered work for the greater good? And if I agree to do a job, but it requires me to compromise myself, am I compromising by going back on my word?_  Sanae wasn't used to having moral arguments with herself, typically she viewed things in terms or right or wrong, there were no gray areas. But now she began to wonder.

She found herself in front of the Inn without really having meant to go there. She straightened her shoulders and held her head high. _I am between a rock and a hard place, I cannot get back to the Church and continue my training until I can leave this place, and I cannot leave this place until I have found a means to do so. This is the means to an end, but giving my word here does not mean that I give my word without restrictions. The Silver Flame guides me, and I will not fall away._

Once inside the Inn she was ushered in to the back corner and greeted by the sight of a rather odd set of characters. She remained standing and glanced to each applicant in turn, her gray eyes both focused and welcoming. She nodded to those she knew and studied those she did not for longer. Finally she ran a hand over her close-cropped dark hair and cleared her throat.

"I am Sanae Jarnell, Templar of the Silver Flame. I have only come to this place recently, but I seem familiar with most of you. I am curious as to the motivations of those gathered here, but I'm sure you all have your reasons, as do I."

She gave another nod before finally taking a seat, adjusting her armor as she made herself comfortable.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 20, 2005)

*Xavier Veris*

[sblock]Name: Xavier Veris
Class: Scout 4
Race: Human
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral Good
Attributes: Str 12, Dex 17, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 10

Str 12 – (4 pts)
Dex 17 – (10 pts)
Con 12 -- (4 pts)
Int 12 -- (4 pts)
Wis 12 -- (4 pts)
Cha 10 -- (2 pts)

Hit Points 31
Action Points 7
AC 18, Touch 13, Flat 15
Init +6 
BAB +3, Grap +1
Speed 40' (base 40', load 35.7/43, Light Armor)
Fort +3, Ref +7, Will +2

+5 Melee, Masterwork Cold Iron Short Sword, 1d6+1, 19-20/x2, Piercing
+4 Melee, Silver Dagger, 1d4, 19-20/x2, Piercing or Slashing
+7 Ranged, +1 Composite Short Bow (Str +1), 1d6+2, 20/x3, 70' 

Medium, 6'4" tall, 239 Lbs, 28 yrs old
Brown hair, Blue eyes, Tanned and Weathered skin

Speaks Common, Draconic

Climb: +8 (7 Ranks, +1 Strength)
Hide: +10 (7 Ranks, +3 Dexterity)
Jump: +10 (7 Ranks, +1 Strength, +2 Tumble)
Knowledge (Nature): +10 (7 Ranks, +1 Intelligence, +2 Synergy - Survival)
Listen: +8 (7 Ranks, +1 Wisdom)
Move Silently: +10 (7 Ranks, +3 Dexterity)
Search: +8 (7 Ranks, +1 Intelligence)
Spot: +8 (7 Ranks, +1 Wisdom)
Survival: +8 (+10 to +12 conditionally, 7 Ranks, +1 Wisdom, +2 In Natural Enviroments, +2 When Tracking)
Tumble: +12 (7 Ranks, +3 Dexterity, +2 Jump)

Feats
-Point Blank Shot, +1 to hit and damage within 30' with ranged weapons
-Precise Shot, no penalty for shooting into melee
-Quick Reconnoiter, 1 Free listen and spot check every round, +2 on initiative
-Track, Can track targets over distances

Human Traits
-Humanoid (Human)
-+1 Skill Point per level
-Bonus Feat at 1st Level
-Favored Class (Any)

Scout Abilities
-Skirmish, +1d6 damage and a +1 competence bonus to ac in any round Xavier moves more than 10'
-Trapfinding, can find traps with a search dc higher than 20.
-Battle Fortitude, +1 competence bonus on fortitude saves and initiative rolls. Already factored into above stats.
-Uncanny Dodge, Retains dex bonus when flat footed or when struck by an invisible attacker.
-Fast Movement, +10' enhancement bonus to land speed. Already factored into above stats.
-Trackless Step, Can not be tracked unless Xavier wishes to be. Leaves no trail.

Background
Like everyone able bodied from his village, Xavier was pressed into the Cyran military at the age of 18. Anxious for the chance to serve his country he gladly looked forward to entering training. A skilled hunter he was trained as a scout and tracker for his unit. A natural at his work, Xavier took pride in his accomplishments for Crye. Sure, he had ended many a person's life with a well placed arrow, but that didn't bother him, or did it? He never payed it any heed, but it slowly ate at him. When Cyre was destroyed on the day of mourning, Xavier lost his purpose. His village was gone, his soon to be wife was gone, Cyre was gone. What was left for him now? Without the constant battles, all of his actions began to catch up with him, all the faces, all the lives he had ended. He couldn't deal with any of it, so he fled to the wilds of Q'barra, to lose himself with the refugees and deserters in Newthrone.

It's been over a year since he arrived. Xavier has been using his natural skills to escort people between settlements, but after he returned he drank until he passed out, refusing to show his problems to anyone, just as his actions during the war were his own, so were his problems after the war. After nearly killing himself two months ago, Xavier is determined to pull himself together. After all nothing will bring all those people back, and a dead man can't atone for his sins.

Personality
Before the war, Xavier was a natural athlete and hunter, outgoing and personable and a favorite in the annual village archery tournament. Proud of his Cryan heritage he was honored to serve in the military. During his service he became very insular, a consequence of being a scout and sniper. Outwardly projecting a proud and determined face, he was torn inside over all the bloodshed. After the war, he was a broken man, fleeing from the devastation of Cyre and his actions in the war. After arriving in Newthrone, his bitterness and shame drove him to drink himself into a stupor to blank out the images in his head. After nearly killing himself, Xavier realized that he has become a stronger person in order to atone for his actions during the war. With a newfound drive, Xavier has vowed to stop drinking, and is going to try and do his best to protect others with his skills. Still gripped by the ccasional bout of melancholy over his past, Xavier works for a better future for himself and others.

Appearance
A tall heavyset man in his late twenties, Xavier moves with a surprising grace. His long brown hair conceals a heavy scar on the side of his neck from an arrow during the war. Xavier is very self conscious of this scar, and does his best to conceal it at all times. A multitude of smaller scars adorn his body, all gifts of various battles over the years. Dressed in worn earth tone clothes and a heavy brown cloak, Xavier has a very nondescript type of look. After all he wants to blend in, not stand out whether in the woods or in a crowd. Dark circles lay under Xavier eyes, a lasting reminder of his drinking and nightmares. 

+1 Mithral Shirt (worn, 12.5 Lbs) 2,100gp 
Masterwork Cold Iron Short Sword (belt left, 2 Lbs) 320gp
Silver Dagger (small of back, 1 Lb) 22gp
"Alyssa" +1 Composite Short Bow (Str +1) (left shoulder, 2 Lbs) 2,450gp
Quiver of 40 Arrows (right shoulder, 6 Lbs) 2gp
Backpack (center back, 2 Lbs) 2gp
Cameo and Engagement Ring, on Necklace (I just priced them as signet rings, since they aren't fancy, nor are they for sale. Just memories) 10gp
Waterskin- water (backpack, 4 Lbs) 1gp
Everburning Torch (backpack, 1 Lb) 110gp
Flint & Steel (backpack) 1gp
6 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (backpack, .6 Lbs) 300gp
Potion of Protection from Evil (backpack, .1 Lb) 50gp
Sealed Quiver of 20 Cold Iron Arrows (backpack, 3 Lbs) 2gp
Flask of Alchemist's Fire (backpack, 1 Lb) 20gp

Belt Pouch (waist, .5 Lbs) 1gp
Coins- 6gp (belt pouch)
Worn Traveling Papers (pouch) 2sp
Heavily Worn Identification Papers (pouch) 2gp
Signal Whistle (pouch) 8sp [/sblock]

After 'No-Name' left to have his papers signed, Xavier left for the hotel. He wasted no time finding himself a seat and surveying those already seated. He hadn't said anything when the kobold came to offer drinks, and he paused while considering the offer. _A beer would really hit the spot, might loosen me up, might make this easier. What am I thinking? I said I was going to quit drinking, can't I even follow through for a weeks time anymore?_ He looked back to the kolbold.

"Just water, thanks."

He listened to the Halfling and Sanae before nodding towards the Elf."Xavier Veris, nice to meet you." He nodded to everyone else and returned to his water.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 20, 2005)

*Erin*

[sblock]
*Erin (formerly Erin d’Cannith)*
Female Human Artificer 4th lvl
Alignment CN (formerly N)

Str 15 +2 _(6 pts + 1pt at 4th) _
Dex 10 +0 _ (2 pts) _
Con 10 +0 _ (2 pts) _
Int 14 +2 _ (6 pts) _
Wis 10 +0 _ (2 pts) _
Cha 16 +3 _ (10 pts)_

Hit Points 27
Action Points 7
AC 17, Touch 10, Flat 17
Init +0
BAB +3, Grapple +5
Speed 20’ (base 30’, load 64/66, medium)
Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +4

+6 Melee, Masterwork Morningstar, 1d8+2 20/x2

Medium, 6' tall, 145 lb, 26 yrs old
Red hair, blue eyes, white skin

Speaks Common, Draconic, and Halfling

+8 Appraise (6)
+11 Craft (armorsmithing) (7)
+9 Craft (bowmaking) (5)
+11 Craft (weaponsmith) (7)
+9 Disable Device (7)
+4 Knowledge (arcana) (2)
+9 Knowledge (architecture and engineering) (7)
+4 Knowledge (the planes) (2)
+9 Spellcraft (7)
+10/+12 Use Magic Device (7) (+2 for wands, scrolls, and wondrous items)
+0 Listen (0) 
+0 Spot (0)

Feats
-Least Dragonmark (Mark of Making, _Make Whole_ 1/day) (1st level human)
-Extraordinary Artisan (1st level)
-Extend Spell (3rd level)

Artificer Abilities
-Artificer Knowledge
-Artisan Bonus
-Disable Trap
-Item Creation
-Scribe Scroll
-Brew Potion
-Craft Wondrous Item
-Craft Homunculus
-Exceptional Artisan (Bonus 4th Level Feat)

*History*
Erin d’Cannith was born of the Dragonmarked house Cannith in Cyre on Nymm 4, 972 YK. Raised by her parents Talsha and Erithea d’Cannith, Erin led a privileged life. During her 17th year she began her training as an artificer for the house. Her parents’ proudest moment came when, at the age of 18, she manifested the Mark of Making. At the age of 20, her services were leant to the Cyran army. She was tasked as a glorified maintenance worker, using her mark and her skills to keep the warforged the Cyrans purchased from House Cannith in working order throughout the war.

Erin traveled to the western front in 992 YK, assigned to the monitor the 3rd division of the Queen’s Army. She spent the next 4 years in the rear echelon, aiding in the repair of warforged. Erin cared little for the fighting, and due to her House Cannith upbringing, thought of herself and her house as “above” this conflict. During this war, the Last War, members of the dragonmarked houses were non-combatants, and as such were, by treaty, not to be attacked. In return, they would not attack and only serve support functions for all sides. Erin saw this as an invulnerability of sorts, which only caused her to become more and more removed from the war around her. She only associated with her family and others from her house, and was quite cold to the general fighter, caring more for the company of her warforged than for fellow humans. Little did Erin know that her live would be irrevocably changed on that fateful day: Olarune 19, 994 YK, the Day of Mourning.

The day began as any other: witnessing the Cyran forces continue to fight against their enemies. However, Erin awoke to a somber fact when a warforged scout attempted to place his embedded blade firmly in her stomach. All of a sudden, she realized that the warforged army was not treating her as a non-combatant. With the help of Cyran fighters, Erin managed to stay alive well into the third wave of warforged troops. However, when a stormship fired a fireball at her general location during a bombing run, Erin’s entire world went blank.

How Erin managed to survive the Day of Mourning is a mystery no one knows, for even Erin herself cannot bring herself of remember the event. However, in the wake of its destruction, she found herself with a band of Cyran refugees desperate to escape the horror of the newly-formed Mournlands. Despite her desire to immediately flee to Karrnath and the nearest House Cannith compound, Erin felt indebted to her saviors and agreed to join them on a trek to Q’Barra. The refugees felt that, out of all of the locales open to them after the destruction of Cyre, Q’Barra stood the best chance of having them. And so, over the course of the next two years, Erin embarked with her newfound allies to Q’Barra.

While on the journey, Erin began to warm up and feel sympathetic to the Cyrans. The destruction of her family and friends caused her to gain a new outlook on life. She no longer took a cold, unemotional outlook on life, and became an integral part of the caravan. The refugees found it extremely useful to have a dragonmarked artificer as part of their new family, and Erin found some new friends along the journey. [Note: if it makes sense, I would love for Erin to have met some other PCs during this time, especially other Cyran refugees or those from the Eldeen Reaches also heading towards Q’Barra]

When she reached Q’Barra, she made her way to the small House Cannith compound in Newthrone. When she reached the doors of the compound, however, she found herself barred by warforged guards. When she forced an audience with Kalar d’Cannith, Q’Barra’s regent, she was subject to yet another shock.

Evidently, after the destruction of House Cannith’s holdings and the death of the House’s patriarch in Cyre, the House was split off into three factions. Merrix d’Cannith, the head of House Cannith in Sharn, proposed an insidious measure: he believed the destruction of the nation of Sharn might be related to House Cannith, and possibly their creation forges. In an effort to purge the House, Merrix proposed excoriation (forcible removal from House Cannith) for all those of the ruling families in Cyre. Erin and her family were amongst those excoriated.

Devastated by her removal from House Cannith, Erin had no idea what to do. She found herself shunned from her old family, and with all connections from her old life severed, decided to begin a new life in Q’Barra. Over the next two years, Erin found herself enjoying a newfound freedom. She was no longer bound by the pomp and pageantry surrounding a dragonmarked youth, and was no longer a fighter in a war she did not understand. 

She took various jobs that came to her, and stayed in touch with her “Mourner” friends. In fact, they gave her a home-away-from-home, where she spent time creating her various items, most of which she donated to them. However, her old traveling companions went their separate ways a few months ago: half of them accepting Prince Oargev’s pleas to join him in New Cyre, the other half leaving for adventure on the continent of Xen’drik. Not willing to sacrifice her new life, she decided to remain in Q’Barra. Without her old friends, she has taken herself to joining various adventurers on whatever job she can find, now barely able to keep a few sovereigns in her pockets.

*Personality*
Erin is a forceful woman, with a fire in her eyes. She is not afraid to speak her mind, and will not back down from a conflict. She has a hatred for all things House Cannith, and has taken to embrace both her excoriation and her new life she found in the freedom of Q’Barra. While in search of nothing more than adventure and a life free from the responsibilities of being in a dragonmarked house, she tends to take jobs that involve the searching for more intriguing artifacts, mysteries, or even dragonshards for her creations. She is extremely loyal to her friends, though she tends to be a bit distrustful of those of any dragonmarked house or royal family.

*Appearance*
Erin is a tall, proud woman, with fiery red hair that spills out from under her helmet and piercing blue eyes. She carries a scar across her left cheek as a reminder of her last battle of the Last War. She is garbed in a traditional adventurers’ outfit. She wears well-worn breastplate (loot from a previous adventure), tan studded leather under her greaves, and black leather workboots. She also wears a gauntlet on her right hand, and a potion bracer on her left. Strapped to the right side of her belt is her trusty morningstar, a parting gift from Balar, a Cyran “mourner” friend. Those with keen eyes will also notice a Cyran Army signet ring on her finger (a gift from an old lover she no longer wishes to speak about). Those few lucky enough to have seen it would have taken notice of a least Mark of Making inscribed at the small of her back.

*Equipment*
+2 Breastplate (worn, 30 lb) 4350 gp
Explorer’s Outfit (worn, 8 lb) 0 gp

Masterwork Morningstar (belt right, 6 lb) 308 gp
Belt Pouch (belt front, 0.5 lb) 1 gp
Everburning Torch (belt left, 1 lb) 110 gp

Backpack (center back, 2 lb) 2 gp
Bedroll (below backpack, 5 lb) 1 sp

Potion Bracer (left wrist, 1.5 lb) 50 gp
Gauntlet (right hand, 1 lb) 2 gp
Signet Ring (with Cyran crest) (4th finger on left hand, 0 lb) 5 gp

Potion of _Cure Light Wounds_* (potion bracer, 0 lb) 25 gp
Potion of _Cure Light Wounds_* (potion bracer, 0 lb) 25 gp
Potion of _Cure Light Wounds_* (potion bracer, 0 lb) 25 gp

Waterskin- water (backpack, 4 lb) 1 gp
Flint & Steel (backpack, 0 lb) 1 gp
Trail Rations- 2 days (backpack, 2 lb) 1 gp
Ink Pen and 2 Ink Vials (backpack, 0 lb) 16 gp, 1 sp
Journal (backpack, 3 lb) 15 gp
Scroll of _Comprehend Language_* (backpack, 0 lb) 12 gp, 5 sp
Scroll of _Invisibility_* (backpack, 0 lb) 75 gp
Scroll of _Knock_* (backpack, 0 lb) 75 gp
Scroll of _Locate Object_* (backpack, 0 lb) 75 gp
Scroll of _Tongues_* (backpack, 0 lb) 187 gp, 5 sp
Potion of _Remove Fear_* (backpack, 0 lb) 25 gp

Coins- 7 gp, 8 sp (pouch, 0 lb)
Identification papers w/ portrait (pouch, 0 lb) 5 gp

*Created by Erin
[/sblock]

OOC: Have no problems with the hijack  I might have to make a quick hijack myself... see below.

As Erin reaches the table, Erin looks at both He-Has-No-Name and Xavier. "Thanks for coming. I'm glad I talked you both into joining me on this job."

Erin tests the wicker chair first, making sure it is sturdy, then sits. Erin listens to Shar's introduction respectfully, and half-bows when he does. "Pleasure to meet you Keeper Sharaes Palaes."

Erin also listens respectfully to Dargin's introduction. Erin responds to his nod. "And a pleasure to meet you and your grandfather, Dargin Crow-Talker. Though I am intrigued as to how you said you recognized some of us, for I am sure I would recall meeting a venerable person as yourself. Do you have a gift of othersight?"

After Sanae's introduction, Erin responds. "Nice to see you again, Sanae. And it pleases my heart that the Silver Flame has kept you well in this dangerous land."

After Xavier speaks, Erin introduces herself. "Hi. As most of you know, I'm Erin, formerly of Cyre. Boy, this land makes strange bedfellows, eh? And I might as well make the introduction of my companion here, who is oft to say nothing in the company of others. The 'forged here is... well... he has no name. Another refugee from Cyre, like Xavier and myself. He's very quiet, but he tends to grow on you." She flashes a smile at He-Has-No-Name, knowing it will probably make him uncomfortable.

After the introductions, Erin looks at Xavier's glass, and notices he's drinking water. She looks at him confused, then gestures in confusion as to why he's drinking water instead of ale. She mouthes the words _Only water?_


----------



## doghead (Apr 21, 2005)

*warforged psychic warrior 4*

[sblock]Warforged Psychic Warrior 4
Alignment: Neutral.

Str 14 (+2) ... [6 pts]
Dex 14 (+2) ... [6 pts]
Con 14 (+2) ... [4 pts, +2 racial]
Int 10 (+0) ... [2 pts]
Wis 13 (+1) ... [6 pts, -2 racial, L4 increase]
Cha 08 (-1) ... [2 pts, -2 racial]

Action Points 7
HD 4d8+8 (hp 35.8)
Initiative +6 ..... [+2 dex, +4 feat]
Speed 30 .......... [base 30, light armour]
Armour Class 20 ... [base 10, +5 armour, +3 shield, +2 dex]
- Touch 15 ........ [base 10, +3 shield, +2 dex]
- Flat Footed 15 .. [base 10, +5 armour, +3 shield]
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +2

BAB +3, Grapple +5
- longsword +5 melee (1d8+2, 19-20/x2)
- short spear +5 melee (1d6+2, 20x2)
- short spear +5 range (1d6+2, 20x2, 20 ft.)

Skills
+9 Concentration +9 ... [7 ranks, +2 con]
+7 Craft (blacksmith) . [7 ranks, +0 int]
+1 Listen ............. [0 ranks, +1 wis. nb: +4 power*]
+1 Spot ............... [0 ranks, +1 wis. nb: +4 power*]

Feats
- Mithral Body (+5 AC, +5 max dex, -2 ACP)
- Improved Initiative (+4 Initiative)
- Psionic Meditation (mv action to regain Psionic focus)
- Psionic Weapon (expend focus, +2d6 damage to attack)

Warforged Traits
- Living Construct Subtype.
- +2 con, -2 wis, -2 cha.
- Medium size.
- Base land speed 30 feet.
- Composite Plating (Mithral Body).
- Light Fortification.
- Natural Weapon: Slam Attack 1d4.

Psychic Warrior Abilities
- Bonus Feats at 1st, 2nd, 5th, 8th, 11th etc
- Skill Points (2+int)/level

Medium, 6'4" tall, 274 lbs, 7 yrs old.

Power Points 5+4
First Level Powers:
- Metaphysical Weapon (+1 enchantment, 1pp, std, 1min/L)
- Precog Defense (+1 insight to AC/saves, 1 pp, std, 1min/L)
- Claws of the Beast (nat weapon, 1pp, swift, 1hour/L)
Second Level Powers:
- Detect Hostile Intent (3pp, 30' radius, 10min/L)

Background

"You are not like the other warforged, just as I am not like the other people of this continent," said Minharath in the silent voice he prefered. Of all the kalashitar, Minharath was the one with whom the warforged spent the most time with, and whom seemed to have the most interest in the performance of the warforged, and his development.

"We share a link to the Dal Quor, the plane of Dreams, and it gives us powers that the people here have little understanding of."

'He has no name' was forged about as decade before the end of the Last War at the request of a kalashitar merchant house in Sharn. For a number of years he served his owners as a guard, soldier, labourer, whatever was needed. It was an easy life, despite the war that raged across the continent, for the owners of 'warforged' (as he was known to his owners) had little interest in the outcome. On occasions, however the war came to them, and warforged fought as he was designed to do.

All that changed on the Day of Mourning. Business had taken the kalashitar to Cyre, and as was often the case, warforged had traveled with them. Nightfall found warforged fleeing the newly created Mournlands east towards Q'barra with a group of refugees.

It was in Q'Barra that he learnt that he was free. Since then, warforged has been towards earning enough to return to Sharn. But he has not decided if he will return to the kalashitar. The kalashitar were not bad masters, but warforged hasn't decided yet whether he wishes to be part of their world or not.

Personality

Warforged has little interest in wondering who he is, or why he is here. He is happy enough with what he knows, that he is a warforged, and he was forged for combat. Free to choose his own path, he has chosen to continue the project of Minharath and see how far he can develop as a Psychic Warrior. Wealth has little appeal for him. Nor does power. He seeks both only as far as he needs either them to be able to do what he needs to do in order to continue to learn.

Appearance:

Warforged stands 6'3" tall, and weights in at about 260 lbs. He is a little more slender than many of his kind, and with his mithral body, a fair bit lighter. He distains clothing, seeing no need for it.

The brightwork of his body is dulled with a dark wax that serves to both prevent it from glinting in the light, and tarnishing. The wax can easily be removed to reveal the brightwok beneath, but recently warforged has taken to leaving it on, prefering the darker tone and given that the wax is inevitably scratched and rubbed off in places, the slightly battered look of the coated metal. Beneath the wax can be see numerous inscribed marks. They suggest ornamental embellishment, or even dragon marks, but are neither. They are psychic tatoos.

Mithral Body
Warforged Repair Kit (internal compartments? 1 lbs, 50 gp)
Tatoos (body)
- L1 Chameleon x2 (100 gp)
- L1 Compression x2 (100 gp)
- L1 Elfsight x2 (100 gp)
- L1 Stomp x2 (100 gp)
- L2 Animal Afinity x2 (600 gp)
- L2 Body Adjustment x2 (600 gp)
- L2 Dimension Swap x2 (600 gp)
- L3 Dimension Slide (750 gp)
- L3 Psionic Levitate (750 gp)

Longsword (waist left, 4 lbs, 15 gp)
Leather case (waist right, 1 lbs, 1 gp)
- Flint and Steel (- lbs, 1 gp)
- Noxious smokestick x3 (1.5 lbs, 240 gp)
- Sunrod x5 (10 lbs, 10 gp)
- Travelling Papers (- lbs, 2 sp)
Blacksmith Tools (waist back, 5 lbs, 55 gp)
- inc Crowbar (5 lbs, 2 gp)

+1 Hvy Steel Shield (back, 15 lbs, 1170 gp)
Cold Iron Short Spear (back, 3 lbs, 2 gp)

Coins - 3 gp, 8 sp (pouch)

Large War Dog (150 gp)[/sblock]

Time passes. 

'he has no name' watches the harbour. He works the rice fields, finding the rhythmic monotony of it quite pleasing. The mind slows and expands, the body takes on a life of its own.

He looks at the reply. The material is much better than that which he sent. He strokes it abscently, wondering about the texture. It reminds him of something.

He gathers his gear and heads to the Hotel. The others here for the same thing are obvious. A ragtag collection of misfits (at least in this place) that the other patrons watch nervously out of the corner of their eyes. He notices the warrior of the Flame, and ammends the thought. _Not so ragtag._

He nods his greeting to those already there. To those he has not met, he says, "I am a warforged." He wonders if he should head off the inevitable question. He decides he should. 

"I have no name."


----------



## Urko (Apr 21, 2005)

*Your host arrives*

Nice intros, everyone!  Dargin's spell selections are fine.

After a few minutes of amiable chitchat or uncomfortable silence or simply waiting impassively, as the case may be, someone new approaches your little gathering. By his height and large build, you could easily mistake him for human, but his pointed ears mark him as a khorovar, the product of the mingling of human and elven blood many centuries past. Despite the damp heat, he is dressed exceedingly formally; tall top hat, shirt buttoned to his throat, buttoned vest, heavy waistcoat, thick tribex-wool knee breeches, stockings, and square toed shoes. Every item of clothing he wears is black, matching his long hair which is pulled back in a bun. He carries a silver tipped densewood cane and a thick leather satchel, both of which he sets on the table long enough to remove his hat and bow a quick and precise 30°.

”Good evening,” he says in a voice that is surprisingly soft coming from such a large man.  ”On behalf of my employer, let me thank you for coming here. My name is Calabas and I am here to offer you a contract for your services.”


----------



## Urko (Apr 21, 2005)

*A job offer is made*

Calabas sits down and begins rummaging through the satchel, producing a sheaf of papers. He places the top sheet on the table in front of you. It is a map of the Whitecliff River, with the cities of Newthrone and Whitecliff clearly marked at either end. Between them are two marks on the eastern bank; one in red at the river’s edge, the other in black further inland. 

Calabas indicates the red mark.  ”This is the location of my employer’s plantation. His name is Kolbek Novilderth and he controls the largest holding of land in private hands in Q’Barra. To be brief, approximately one month ago, we began to experience almost nightly raids by a tribe of poison dusks. Loss of life has been minimal, praised be the Sovereigns, but the damage to property and crops is considerable. The odd thing is that prior to this point, our interactions with these folk (they call themselves the ‘Clan of Three Feathers,’ or ‘Ressek-kalassasseth’ in their own tongue) have been peaceable. Indeed, they have often brought plants and minerals from their lands further from the river to trade for manufactured goods. We can ascertain no reason for their sudden change in attitude.”

At this point raucous laughter on the other side of the salon interrupts the flow of his story. The merriment is clearly unconnected to your group’s meeting; it appears the charming Riedran ambassador is demonstrating his appreciation of the Lord Mayor’s wit. Nonetheless, Calabas leans in closer and his voice drops so low you have to strain to hear him. ”The black mark on the map indicates the location of a Tharashk mining enclave. Curiously, as far as we can tell, they have had no trouble from the Three Feathers. This despite the fact that their enclave lies between us and the Three Feathers’ lands. This leads my employer to certain...unfortunate speculations that he would prefer not to make.”

“Your job, should you choose to accept it, will be to put a stop to these raids, by any means necessary. If the Three Feathers are being...encouraged by a third party, Mr. Novilderth would like to know that as well. For this service, my employer is prepared to pay you the sum of twenty thousand galifars, in whatever combination of coinage, precious stones, or Kundarak bank notes you desire.”

Calabas quickly notes the number seated around the table and pulls off six sheets from his stack of papers. He digs in the satchel again, producing ink vials and quills. ”Now, before we reach the stage of signing contracts, I expect you will have some questions for me.”


----------



## doghead (Apr 21, 2005)

*'he has no name' warforged*



			
				Urko said:
			
		

> ”Now, before we reach the stage of signing contracts, I expect you will have some questions for me.”




'he has no name' considers the khorovar's words in silence. The warforged considers the ornate stonework of the pillars across the room. His gaze follows the complex pattern of sweeps and whirls that he can see no rational for. Aesthetics has never been something he really understood. He supposes that the living would describe them as beautiful. He supposes that the 'unfortunate conclusions' that the messenger's employer has come to are not unreasonable ones. Of human interaction, and conflict 'he has no name' has more understanding.

He considers the task on offer and its likely implications. The wilds are not an environment he has much experience with. He considers the others sitting around the table. Some look like they do have that expereince. He considers the amount on offer*. And how that goes divided 6 ways. He considers the possiblity of conflict with one of the Dragonmarked houses. The houses are not to be crossed without careful considerration, and good reason. He re-considers the messenger's words carefully. They are not being asked to do more than inform their employer of any third party involvement they discover. But if there is a third party, they would act to resist any attempts to stop the raids. But even a Dragonmarked House could not act openly to support raiding parties.

'he has no name' looks over to Erin, then Xavier. He waits to see what others have to say.

ooc: * doghead digs out his Campaign Setting book ... er,  1 galifar = 1 gp? sp? cp?

Not the most talkative fellow is he. I just can't see him opening the conversation.


----------



## Urko (Apr 21, 2005)

One galifar = 1 gold.  It's in the _Sharn: City of Towers_ sourcebook but originated on the official Eberron forums.  
cp = crown
sp = sovereign
gp = galifar
pp = dragon


----------



## Harvey (Apr 21, 2005)

*Erin*

_Twenty thousand galifars... more than enough to begin work on that iron defender I've been reading up on._ Erin takes a look over to Xavier, then to He-Has-No-Name, then looks up to the khorovar. "An interesting proposal, for sure. I myself have not been to that area of Q'Barra before. Have you, Xavier?"

"Anyway, I do have some questions. The first is travel. Will travel be provided? If not, do you know of where to procure transportation? Secondly, do you know where the tribe makes their home? Any other information about the tribe would be helpful. I know little about the poison dusks except of what I have seen firsthand. One thing I _do _ know is that these lizardfolk, as their name implies, tend to use poisoned weapons. Is there a place to procure antitoxins and the like nearby? Plus, I can't speak for the others, but I am short of funds to safely brave the wilds of Q'Barra, so is an advance negotiable?"

"I am definitely interested in taking the job. What of the others?"  she says, looking around at the group.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Apr 21, 2005)

*Shar*

"If we would need to act as a warband to solve this problem, then knowing the numbers and tactics of the poison dusk tribes, particullarly this one, would be essential.  If we are to gather information through less straightfoward means, then knowing something of the personell and layout of the mining enclave could also prove important..."

Shar pauses and looks as if he is thinking to himself, trying to decide weather or not to add something ((Bardic Knowledge http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=76199 to see if I have heard any stories about Kolbek Novilderth or http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=76200 the Clan of Three Feathers))


----------



## Urko (Apr 21, 2005)

*Calabas answers Erin's questions*

Calabas nods thoughtfully at Erin's barrage of questions.  "Transportation will indeed be provided. Mr. Novilderth has several small river vessels, one of which I brought here and will use to pilot you to the plantation, should you accept. At the conclusion of your mission you will be brought back to Newthrone."

"Most of my duties for Mr. Novilderth are performed away from the plantation grounds, so I'm afraid I have little information concerning the lizard folk to offer. I'm sure he can be more helpful on that point. As for the tribe's location, it is my understanding that no map of the area is presently available, but you will be provided with a general location. Tracking them down will be a part of your job description."

"You are correctly informed regarding the poison dusks' predilection for venoms. A supply of anti-toxin would be a wise precaution in any event, as the jungles are home to a number of poisonous species of snakes, lizards, amphibians, and vermin. Mr. Novilderth is concerned with both the success of the mission and your own personal safety and has authorized me to make funds available for any gear you may need - up to one thousand galifars, which will be considered expenses and not part of your pay."  He smiles.  "If I may suggest, DiCorso's Exotic Liquers and Alchemical Marvels, on Thronehold Square, may have what you're looking for."


----------



## ByteRynn (Apr 21, 2005)

"Your Plantation Master is wise in wishing those who serve him well, for in his generosity, he earns respect and...dare I say, some level of loyalty.  It seems or voyage must needs begin with a meeting of your Plantation Master and ourselves, should we agree to these terms you have brought us.  Perhaps you can answer the one question that bares itself unto my mind?  You say there are raids.  You say little life is lost.  You speak of destruction of your posessions.  Is nothing taken?  Is nothing missing?  You are losing, yes?  So what is someone else gaining?"


----------



## Urko (Apr 21, 2005)

*Who is who?*

*ValenarJaeldira and ByteRynn:*
I tried to email and PM you both, but neither of you is accepting either, so I'll need to address this here. I thought that ValenarJaeldira was playing Dargin and ByteRynn was playing Shar, but the above two posts have me confused. Are you both the same person? If so, I don't think it's fair to take two slots in this game when I had to turn people away. Please choose one character to continue. The other will be written out of the story and an alternate player will be brought in.

If I am mistaken about this and there is some other explanation, please let me know what that explanation is and accept my apologies.


----------



## doghead (Apr 22, 2005)

*'he has no name' warforged*

_A boat trip!_ 

'he has no name' adds another check to the 'pros' column. At the mention of the thousand gilifars, he adds another. Although more for the dogs benefit than his own, he ammends. He needs his meat.

When the messenger has finished with the last question, the warforged adds his own.

"Do any treaties with these lizardfolk exist? Is it possible that another holy site has been disturbed? Has there been any communication between your employer and the lizardfolk?"


----------



## Pebele (Apr 22, 2005)

*Sanae Considers The Proposal*

Sanae quietly considered Calabas' words, then focused on Erin and her many questions. She adjusted uncomfortable in her seat as the questions were answered and she had the opportunity to speak her mind.

"If I might inquire, sir, what events led up to these raids? I'm sure it seems mundane to you, but from my position it does seem rather odd. Were relations with this clan previously good, and if so, was there anything on your master's end that changed? And, as Dagrin mentioned, what is being gained from the raids on the part of the Lizardfolk? if there is no loss of life, what is there?"

She adjusted in her seat again, apparently fighting to keep from fidgiting in her seat._Lizardfolk? these cannot be the same band that attacked my group and left me stranded here. They must be treated with respect and fairness, we cannot go in to this with swords drawn. I must insist upon a peaceful resolution as the first choice of action. Nevermind that having a Dragonmarked House involved could further complicate matters._ 

She looked to Calabas again, a thoughtful expression on her face. "You mentioned a mine run by House Tharashk, and they are having no difficulties with this tribe? That is highly unusual, but might I inquire about your Master's affiliation with this mine? Is he on friendly terms, have there been any previous difficulties? I realize this is presumptious, but I feel that we must be fully informed of all avenues of investigation before commiting ourselves to this task."


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 22, 2005)

*Xavier Questions Motive*

Xavier listened to the description of the task with a rather blank expression on his face. He spent most of the time contemplating his water, occassionally with a scowl on his face. _I'll have to explain to Erin later that I've decided to try to give up drinking, yet again, and  this time I plan on sticking to it._

Before addressing Calabas he answered Erin's query, "I've been near that way once or twice. The lizardfolk tribes of the area are typically tolerant unless provoked."

He then looked to Calabas pointedly. "Twenty-thousand galifars to find out the motivations of some lizardfolk? There must be more to it than that, and I figure we got a right to know now, before we sign away our lives."

_I'll probably do this job no matter what, but might as well die with my eyes open instead of closed._


----------



## Urko (Apr 22, 2005)

*Calabas answers more questions*

Calabas seems surprised when 'He Has No Name' speaks.  He regards the warforged thoughtfully for a moment before replying.  "It's a good point. As a matter of fact, no formal treaty exists – I’m not sure if the concept would even have meaning to the poison dusks. Their lands are actually about twenty miles away, so we don’t really have a lot of contact, but what little there is has always been friendly. Up to now. When Mr. Novilderth first set up his plantation about ten years ago, he hired a man by the name of Merritt to survey the area and make contact with any tribes who lived there. Merritt was assured by the Three Feathers that the site was safe and that no tribe had a claim there. We have opened up new fields from time to time, but we’ve always surveyed first, for precisely the reason you mention. Besides which, the last new field was started more than a year ago. We don’t see a connection.”

Sanae might be surprised to hear Merritt mentioned in this exchange; he was the guide for her own ill-fated jungle expedition. Any thoughts she may have on the subject are pushed to one side while she questions Calabas further and hears what he has to say. ”As I’ve said, the attacks are a complete mystery to us, which is why we have hired outside consultants. Mr. Novilderth may be able to tell you something I have overlooked, but as far as we can determine our own operations were routine up to that point and there was no provocation for the attacks.”

“One thing we are certain of is the effects. Loss of life has been minimal, but we have suffered two deaths, out of a total of 59 people at the plantation. At least, that was the case five days ago when I set out for here. The situation may have worsened since then. In any event, Mr. Novilderth considers even one death unacceptable, as I’m sure you can understand. There has also been a good deal of damage. Several outbuildings have been burned and a number of crops, mostly food for the plantation workers, have been stolen or destroyed.”

“As for the...House involvement...” He looks about, somewhat nervously, to see if anyone else in the salon is paying attention to your party. No one appears to be. He continues in a lower voice. ”The mining enclave was set up about three years ago. Originally, they approached Mr. Novilderth for permission to use his docks and build a road to their site. He was furious to have them so close and came to Newthrone in person to ask the King to deny them permission to mine there. But, as you know, what the Houses want, they usually get. They did set up their own dock, about five miles further upstream. Since then relations have been – what is the word diplomats use for nations that aren’t actually hitting one another with swords? – cordial. We stay out of their way, they stay out of ours. But I believe Mr. Novilderth is of the opinion that they wish to force him out and that this represents their first overt attempt to do so.”


----------



## Urko (Apr 22, 2005)

*A question of motive*

Calabas does not seem particularly taken aback by Xavier’s directness. ”I should probably mention at this point that Kolbek Novilderth is a dwarf. Have you known many dwarves, Mr. Veris? If so, I imagine this will explain much. Dwarves tend to consider their property an extension of themselves and any attack on it is an attack on them. They are not quick to forget an offense, and are often willing to go to very great lengths indeed to avenge one.” 

As far as Xavier can tell, Calabas seems quite sincere.  (I went ahead and rolled a Sense Motive check for you)


----------



## Urko (Apr 22, 2005)

*Expanding on motives*

Calabas collects his thoughts for a moment before continuing.  "I might add that the rate of pay reflects the risk this mission entails.  If I have not made it adequately clear, you will be heading into dangerous, largely unmapped territory to confront a known hostile force.  Certainly we hope that negotiation will be possilbe, but that is by no means guaranteed.  In addition, although Mr. Novilderth is not asking you to directly confront a dragonmarked House, there is the added complication of their possible involvement and the necessity for delicate reconnaissance in that area.  My employer feels that these factors merit a generous reward for the group that can pull this off successfully."


----------



## Harvey (Apr 22, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin looks around at the group, impressed with the quality and quantity of their questions. _It sounds like everyone will be taking this job, then. Good. I hope by the Host that it turns out to be an easy diplomatic mission._ She is holding her ink pen in the air, hesitant to be the first person to commit to the job.


----------



## Pebele (Apr 23, 2005)

*Conditional Consent*

Sanae considered everything that had been said before adjusting in her seat and grabbing a pen.

"I will sign this contract, but I reserve the right to break it should I feel that your Master's motivations are not in tune with mine. I care not for the contracts of men, but only for the will of the Church. What you have said does not contradict any of my teachings, so I am not worried."

_I care not for the politics of Dragonmarked Houses. I care not for the politics of the lizardfolk. I wish neither any harm, unless they seek to harm me. A means to an end, a way back home, that is all this mission shall be._

She signed on the line of her contract, a very plain and formal signature, and dropped the pen. She waited to see what the others would do.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 23, 2005)

After Sanae had signed Xavier picked up a pen and reached for a contract.

"Well, I'm satisfied, hand over that contract."

Being a man of few words, he didn't feel the need to go any more in depth. He put pen to paper in a very tight, orderly signature. If anyone looked closely they might be surprised to find a sense of humor in his signature: 'Xavier Veris, Master Scout'


----------



## Harvey (Apr 23, 2005)

*Erin*

As Xavier signs his contract, Erin will also sign hers. "That makes three of us..."  she mutters under her breath.


----------



## doghead (Apr 24, 2005)

*'he has no name' warforged warrior*

The warforged listens to the messenger's responses. He finds himself satisfied with them. He finds himself wanting to go. He has watched the world go by for long enough. Its time to head out and see a little more of it. He watches as Xavier and Erin sign the contract. He reaches for a copy of the contract. He spends a moment reading over it. Then he takes a quill, and slowly writes the following: warforged, once was Minharath's. He returns the quill to the table. He holds the contract motionless for a moment as ink dries. He hands it to the messenger.


----------



## Urko (Apr 25, 2005)

*Dargin and Shar bow out*

As the warforged scrawls his signature, all eyes turn to Dargin and Sharaes. Dargin appears to be deep in conversation with the invisible spirit on his shoulder. Finally, he turns to face the rest of you. "I am afraid  that our path lies in a different direction.  I wish you the best of luck.  What's that, Grandfather?"  He listens for a moment. "My Grandfather says to be very, very careful of the Ice Palace. Grandfather, I don't think they know what that means, and neither do I. What do you mean, 'Of course they don't'? Well, I just don't see what point there is giving advice unless you can make it clear. 'I'll understand better when I'm dead?' What is that supposed to mean? I don't see why..." Locked in argument with his unseen ancestor, Dargin wends his way among the tables and out of the hotel.

Sharaes watches them go.  He appears torn.   Finally, he gathers his possessions and bows slightly.  "Please forgive me, but I have an urgent matter of honor that I must attend to. May your ancestors keep you and guide you and may the fates bring your warband victory." Fastening his veil in place, he sets out in pursuit of the halfling.

OOC: It appears that ValenarJaeldira/ByteRynn has disappeared completely. That's too bad, they were both good characters. I will work on recruiting replacements and working them in. Meanwhile, the adventure will continue.


----------



## Urko (Apr 25, 2005)

*The deal is struck*

Calabas watches Dargin and Sharaes leave with disappointment.   ”Well, four of six is better than I had expected.  Hopefully my second set of interviews will be as productive.” He stands and gestures in the direction of the bar. In response, a gnome who had been seated there climbs down from his stool and approaches your table. He is primly dressed and perfectly bald, although he sports a startling white moustache.

”This is Mr. Weven, of House Sivis.  He will act as notary.” Weven nods to each of you in turn. Quills are passed around; as each contract is signed, he presses a square rod, about six inches long and tipped with a golden dragonshard, against the paper, producing a complex sigil, which glows briefly. Each contract is next placed in an ornate wooden box, about the size and shape of a lap desk, and when he has all four he slides the rod into a slot in the side of the lid. Weven reopens the box and removes eight pieces of paper. He gives four to Calabas and carefully folds the others and puts them into an inner pocket of his waistcoat. The gnome bows to all of you and departs without ever speaking a word.

”I have taken the liberty of reserving a suite of rooms for you, as well as stabling for your animals. You will find a dinner in your suite that I hope will meet with your satisfaction. I regret to say that I have other duties to perform, so I will be unable to join you, but the staff here have been instructed to be attentive to your needs. I will meet you at the docks in the morning at, shall we say, ten bells? Have a pleasant and restful evening.” Calabas produces and puts on a pair of black silk gloves and gathers up his hat and cane. He seems about to leave when a sudden thought brings him up short. He produces a leather bag from his satchel and tosses it onto the table, where it lands with the familiar clink of coinage. "For your last minute expenses. Please return the remainder to me, along with a list of purchases." With another precise bow, he departs.

There are 100 platinum dragons in the bag.  The coins appear new, minted in Korunda Gate.

You’ve got about 16 hours to kill until you leave.


----------



## doghead (Apr 25, 2005)

*'he has no name' warforged warrior*

The warforged watches the two make their way through the hotel salon.

"And then there were four."


----------



## Harvey (Apr 26, 2005)

*Erin*

"Hmmm... sorry to see them go. Ah, well, that's life in Q'Barra."  She looks around at the group, then down to the satchel. "So, who wants to be the keeper of the coin? Sanae, since you are obviously a knight of great honor, I think no one would find issue in you keeping our shared funds. In the meantime, I say we begin to supply ourselves. Some anti-toxins will definitely be warranted, as well as some other supplies, such as rations and such."


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 26, 2005)

Xavier watched Dagrin and Shar depart with a shake of his head before looking between Erin and Sanae.

"I agree with Erin, Sanae is the logical choice to hold our collective coin. Anti-toxin and rations are a good idea, but I'll leave the preparations to the rest of you, I need some rest."

Without waiting for further conversation he headed up to their rooms, leaving the rest of the group to ponder out his motivations.


----------



## Pebele (Apr 26, 2005)

After watching Dagrin and Shar leave Sanae looked back to the other three "I will accept the task of carrying the coin, I am honored to be entrusted with such an important task."

She watched Xavier curiously as he left the table, then turned back to Erin and the Warforged.

"I think that shopping for supplies would be the best course of action. I will be honored to carry any extra supplies that we may need, my pack has plenty of room and the burden is not so great on my shoulders as it may be for you. Shall we depart for the shops, then?"

She carefully took the pouch left by Calabras and inserted it in to her own money pouch before smiling to the others.


----------



## doghead (Apr 26, 2005)

*'he has no name' warforged warrior*

"I have no need of rations, nor any anti-toxin that I know of. But I will accompany you on your shopping expidition. Anti-toxins and such would be best spread amoung all who might need them. Otherwise the chickens have only one basket for their all their eggs.

"I did wonder if something with more range than my shortspear might be of some use out where we are going. However, it is not pressing, I prefer to get up close and personal anyway."

The warforged follows the Warrior of the Flame (and any others who come) out of the hotel. He says little unless spoken to, or asked for an opinion. At this point, he carries his shield on his back, but his short spear is held lightly in his hand. On his left hip is his sword, and on his right a leather case, something like a book satchel. In the small of his back is a stiff leather tubular case, about 5-6 inches in diameter. He doesn't appear to have a backpack.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 26, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin watches Xavier leave in confusion. _I wonder what's up with him? I hope he's OK..._

"OK, then. Sanae, my warforged friend, let us do some shopping."  Erin follows the others out, keeping an eye out for the stores Calabas mentioned: DiCorso's Exotic Liquers and Alchemical Marvels.

"Sanae, do you know where we might find Thronehold Square? I'm not as familiar with this area as I thought..." Erin adjusts her cloak as she watches the people walking along the street going about their business.


----------



## Pebele (Apr 27, 2005)

Sanae found herself leading the group out of the hotel and in to the city streets. She walked with her head high and shoulders back in a very efficient manner.

She paused momentarily to answer Erin's question. "I believe I have been that way, while I was looking for medicine on a previous day. If I remember correctly, it's to the west of where we are now. Shall we try it?"


----------



## Urko (Apr 27, 2005)

*Going shopping*

Sanae, Erin, and ‘he has no name’ make their way to Thronehold Square. It’s not hard to find; only two blocks from the Hotel Metrol. The perimeter of the square is lined with upscale shops. The upper floors of many house restaurants with spacious balconies; others are private residences. The square itself is dominated by a huge fountain whose graceful stone dragons spew crystal clear water while their wings support the throne and noble personage of Galifar I. The area is a vibrant hub of activity. Some come to shop, others to stroll through the refreshing mists thrown off by the fountain stream, still others to watch the street performers and artists. Today’s biggest attraction seems to be a garishly dressed ogre juggling three halflings who throw pairs of knives to each other as they circle. Nearby a gnome spins outrageous charicatures of passersby from beams of light in midair; as you pass, the whirling bands of color take on the form of a warforged with an enormous head and miniscule body. A group of watching children laugh and clap; the gnome winks at ‘he has no name.’

The shop you seek is in the northeast corner of the square, not far from where a wild-haired human stands on a crate ranting about pavender fish subsidies. It’s difficult to tell whether he is for or against them, but he is clearly passionate on the subject. A six-foot long green bottle bearing the words “DiCorso’s Fine Liqueurs and Alchemical Marvels” hangs over the door. Opening the door allows a thousand enticing aromas to assail you at once. The interior is well lit and spacious. A few patrons peruse the contents of the racks lining the walls; at the far end of the room an intricate ironwork spiral staircase leads to a second floor. A plump gray haired woman with a round face and merry eyes looks up as you enter. “Welcome to DiCorso’s. How can I help you?”

I’ll need Spot checks from all three of you.


----------



## Urko (Apr 27, 2005)

*Retiring early*

An aged bellhop missing one arm, probably an injury from the Last War, escorts Xavier to a set of double doors on the top floor. He opens them with a flourish, revealing a long room dominated chiefly by a huge bronzewood table and glittering chandelier overhead. A kobold in hotel uniform looks up guiltily from the food-laden table when you come in and pulls its finger out of a pie and hops down to the floor. The bellhop barks something in Draconic, sending the kobold scurrying past you, pushing a cart that looks far too large for it to control. The old man apologizes and shows Xavier about the suite. The dining hall opens into a sumptuous drawing room with an enormous bay window presenting a grand view of the city and the river beyond. To the right and the left of the window two more doorways lead to identical halls. The halls each have three bedrooms, with luxurious canopy beds, and a bathroom at the end. The bathrooms have inset marble tubs, running hot and cold water, and functioning toilets (a marvel rumored to exist in the palaces of nobility, but one that Xavier has never been in the position to experience personally). The bellhop says with a chuckle ”One set of rooms for the ladies, one for the gents. If you need anything, just give us a shout through this.” He indicates a tube set into the frame of the entryway joining the dining and drawing rooms.

The sun is beginning to dip below the trees on the horizon when Xavier notices an odd metallic whistling in the hall outside. The sound draws closer, accompanied by heavy footsteps. The outer doors open to reveal the bellhop, accompanied by a tall copper-skinned warforged. ”Here you are, sir. One of your party is here already. I expect the rest will be along shortly.” The bellhop departs once again, leaving Xavier and the newcomer to regard one another.

Eff Flat, that’s your cue.


----------



## Pebele (Apr 27, 2005)

*Spot Check for Sanae*

I rolled a 6 (1d20+1) link here:http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=78447


----------



## doghead (Apr 27, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged 4*

'he has no name' moves thought the crowds with the others. The warforged is quite impressed by the orge and halflings. It takes him a while to catch on to what the gnome is doing. Eventually he makes the connection between the illusions and people on the streets. Its the clothing that does it. The warforged doesn't really understand the popularity of the gnome; the illusions look nothing like the individuals he is copying. 'he has no name' considers the image of himself. He would not employ that gnome for anything.

The warforged follows the others into the shop.

ooc: Spot 13


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 27, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

[sblock]
*Eff Flat*
Male Warforged Bard 4th lvl
True Neutral

Str 10 –- (2 pts)
Dex 14 –- (6 pts)
Con 12 -- (2 pts, +2 race)
Int 14 -- (6 pts)
Wis 10 -- (4 pts, -2 race)
Cha 14 -- (8 pts, -2 race, +1 level)

Hit Points 25
Action Points 7
AC 14, Touch 12, Flat 12
Init +2
BAB +3, Grap +3
Speed 20 (base 30, load 33/41.5/66, medium load)
Fort +2, Ref +6, Will +4

+4 Melee, dagger flute, 1d4, 19-20/x2
+6 Ranged, dagger flute, 1d4, 19-20/x2, 10'r

Medium, 6'6" tall, 302 wt, 4 yrs old
No hair, silver eyes, copper skin

Speaks common

+9  Bluff (7)
+9  Craft: weaponsmithing (7)
+9  Craft: metal working (7)
+9  Diplomacy (7)
+9  Knowledge: Musical Instruments (7)
+10 Listen (7)
+12 Perform: dagger flutes (7)
+0  Spot (0)
+9  Use Magic Device (7)

Feats
-Skill Focus (listen)
-Skill Focus (perform: dagger flutes)

Warforged Traits
-Living Constuct Subtype (Ex)
-Composite Plating; +2 AC bonus; 5% arcane spell falure
-Light Fortification (Ex)
-Natural Weapon; slam 1d4 damage

Bard Abilities
-Bardic Music 4/day
-Bardic Knowledge +6
-Countersong
-Fascinate
-Inspire Courage +1
-Inspire Competence

Spells Per Day 3|3/1
0th- Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Light, Message, Prestidigitation, Summon Instrument
1st- Charm Person, Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
2nd- Cure Moderate Wounds, Hold Person


*Background*
From the time of making, Eff Flat had been listening. He was instantly fascinated by the tonal qualities of metal striking metal. Also the sound the metal makes as it moves through the air. Throughout his short duty as a warrior in the warforged armies, he would try to pick out notes that were being played as steel struck steel and steel moved through the air. He even got frustrated when certain weapons changed in pitch as they got older. He vowed a secret covenant with himself to learn more when he could.

When the wars at last ended he decided to search out the knowledge he needed to create instruments and to play these creations. But, since he had only known war, metal and weapons were his natural canvas. With a slightly twisted idea of how music was created he began to fashion his own musical instruments. Instruments, not only of war, but of music as well.

His first creations were of little use either in battle or on the tavern stage. So he decided to study texts devoted to the subject. These books were few and far between, but he continued to learn as he went from library to library in search of this knowledge. His natural ability to go without sleep made it much easier to study at late hours. At last he had learned enough to try more experiments. To fund his work he learned to perform for others.

It has taken him much studying and many hours of practicing, but Eff Flat has finally created his masterpiece. Or more correctly twenty-five of them. He calls them dagger flutes.

He has been traveling from tavern to tavern playing his unique intruments. While he has gotten quite good at it, he has found that the response hasn't been like he had hoped. It is especially difficult in those taverns that have 'no weapons' rules.


*Personality*
Eff Flat seems very friendly and is always looking for his next gig. he is known to try anything in order to play a tune or two on his dagger flutes.


*Appearance*
Eff Flat has a body made of copper. He is generally found wearing traveling clothes and has a bandolier across his front with many daggers in it.


Traveler's Outfit (worn, 5wt)

25 MW MW Dagger Flutes* (bandolier, 25wt)
Spell Component Pouch (belt, 2wt)

Backpack (center back, 2wt)
Bandolier (right shoulder & left side, 2wt)

MW Artisan's Tools: Weaponsmithing (backpack, 5wt) 
MW Artisan's Tools: metal working (backpack, 5wt) 

Coins- 4gp, 7sp, 14cp (backpack, 0.5wt)

* Masterwork Masterwork Dagger Flute: It is both a masterwork weapon and a masterwork instrument. Cost: 402 gp (302 gp masterwork dagger + 100 gp masterwork instrument; materials cost to craft: 134 gp). They function as daggers that are tuned to a specific note. They can be played for their musical quality. Also when thrown they make a faint sound of their specific note as they travel through the air. Notes: High C, High B, High C#, High A, High G#, High G, High F#, High F, High E, High D#, High D, High C#, Middle C, Low B, Low C#, Low A, Low G#, Low G, Low F#, Low F, Low E, Low D#, Low D, Low C#, & Low C.
[/sblock]

The warforged stands and regards the soft one for a moment before speaking. "I am Eff Flat." He pauses for a beat. "It would appear that we will be working together." He taps out two beats. "That calls for a song." He raises a bandolier with many daggers to his metalic mouth and taps out four beats with his foot before beginning a bright tune played on the daggers. They appear to each be pitched to a specific note. It is the same metalic sound heard but moments ago from the hall.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 27, 2005)

*Erin*

OOC: Spot 8

"We are looking for for some anti-toxins, madame...  or _Neutralize Poison _ potions if you have any available for purchase."  She looks over at Sanae and He-Has-No-Name. "Anything else? Oh! Yes..."  she turns back to the proprietress. "I know this might be a bit rare, but would you have some Nature's Draught?"

OOC: Nature's Draught is from the Arms & Equipment Guide. 50 gp per vial, it changes the scent of the person consuming it, making them appeal to animals. Gives +1 circumstance bonus to Animal Empathy and Handle Animal for 24 hours.


----------



## Pebele (Apr 28, 2005)

Sanae looked around the shop before joining Erin in talking to the owner. She tilted her head while Erin asked for items, then added her own thoughts.

"I think that anti-toxins are very important, but I believe we should also purchase some healing potions. Forgive my ignorance, but what would we need this 'Nature's Draught' for, Erin?"

She resumed looking at the vials and potions displayed, most of the names meaning nothing to her. She gave up trying to decipher what they might mean, and instead waited for Erin to make the decisions on what quantities to buy.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 28, 2005)

Xavier looked blankly at Eff Flat, then blinked in confusion.

"That's an .... interesting set of instruments. I'm Xavier. I've never seen a 'forged who plays music before. I'm going to eat, then catch some shut-eye. Big day tomorrow and all."

He moved away from the 'forged to the table, where he helped himself to the food without concern for manners. He wasn't cold to Eff Flat, but he didn't encourage conversation, either.

_Is that... really a 'forged minstrel? What the... Crazy times, these._


----------



## Urko (Apr 28, 2005)

*At the Alchemist's*

The woman behind the counter smiles as she listens to Erin’s requests. “Ah, so you’re looking for more than the perfect apertif or complement to your dessert, then? You’ve come to the right place! My name is Luchesa, and I’m sure we can fix you up with whatever you need.” She calls towards the back of the store. ”Mezzolira, please watch the counter.” A black velvet curtain at the back of the main room parts and a blank faced teenage girl plods across the floor to take her post. The older woman points to the stairs. ”Right this way!”

The cacophony of odors intensifies as you climb up. The front half of the second story room is far more cramped than the one below. Shelves packed with neatly labeled vials line the walls and fill much of the floorspace, leaving narrow aisles. Luchesa encompasses all the shelves with a sweeping gesture. ”Here at DiCorso’s, we pride ourselves on having at least one of everything.  And if we don’t, our staff can make it for you.” She indicates the back half of the room. A partition, half wood and half glass, separates it from the front. Behind the glass you see a row of tables laden with bottles filled with liquids of all colors, burners under bubbling glass vessels, bowls and jars with strange plant and animal specimens, mortars, pestles, and an assortment of tools whose purpose is not immediately clear. Scurrying among it all are several tiny creatures, about a foot and a half high. Lumpen parodies of the humanoid form, they look more like something the gnome street artist outside would create than living beings. 

As you take this in, Luchesa is already moving along the line of shelves, a reed basket on one arm, searching for what you’ve asked for. ”The Nature’s Draught is not a problem.  We get frequent requests for it.  Now, antitoxins...”  She scurries to another aisle.  ”Do you know what you’ll be up against? We do make an excellent general-purpose antitoxin that is quite effective. We also stock mixtures that are even more potent in protecting against specific venoms. Ah, here we are: Serpent, Vermin, Lizard and Toad, Plant...Would one of these be more useful to you?”

As Luchesa talks, you each become aware of a ringing in your ears. The sounds around you grow dim and you hear a whispering in your mind that resolves itself into words. _Urgent I speak with you. If you accept meeting, have your purchases delivered. I will contact you later._ The strange sensation passes and the first thing you are aware of as your hearing returns is the shop’s doorbell announcing that someone has entered or exited the building.

Game Mechanics Note: The specific antitoxins give a +10 bonus on Fortitude saves against poison from the specified creature, but are ineffective against other poisons. The cost is the same as regular antitoxin, but note that all prices at DiCorso’s are 10% higher than book value (this is an upscale shop, after all!).


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

The warforged nods at the soft one designated as Xavier. He stops playing and pats his the bandolier. "Thank you. They are of my own design. I call them dagger flutes. They serves as both instruments and weapons." The look on the warforged's face resembles pride. but it is difficult to tell when one of these living constructs is really showing emotion. "Of course. When you are in need of sleep I will abstain from playing. I find it interesting that you soft ones require sleep. I must rest, myself, in order to regain spells lost. But I do not require it for any other purposes. I will leave you to your meal, soft one designated as Xavier. Eff Flat continues his tune and moves to a different part of the suite.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 29, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin asks the proprietress "my pardons, miss Luchesa, but may I confer with my partners?" After a bow, Erin huddles with Sanae and He-Has-No-Name. "Did you hear that voice, urging us for a meeting? Also, I think we should get some of both the general and specific anti-toxins, but forget the Nature's Draught."


----------



## Pebele (Apr 29, 2005)

Sanae was about to speak when Erin requested a private moment. She looked pointedly at Erin before speaking.

"A voice? Yes, I had a feeling we shouldn't dawdle here, but I was unsure of the source of the feeling. Do you think we should take to heart its request? It wasn't specific to me, so I'm unsure of the best course of action."

She thought for a moment before speaking again.

"Perhaps this isn't the best place to have this discussion. I think we should order our supplies to be delivered to the hotel, then find a more private place to discuss our next steps."


----------



## Harvey (Apr 29, 2005)

*Erin*

"Agreed."  She turns back to Luchesa. "Sorry for that. We'd like three general anti-toxins and three specific lizard anti-toxins. Would it be possible to have them delivered? We are staying at the Hotel Metrol. You can have them delivered care of Erin or Sanae." Erin shoots a quick glance at Sanae to see if she agrees with their order before waiting for Luchesa's response.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 29, 2005)

Xavier stayed in the common room to eat, watching Eff Flat as he finished his meal. He made no attempts at conversation, but he did seem intrigued by the 'forged and his actions. He wouldn't object if the 'forged passed time by playing its dagger flutes, as he wasn't currently heading off to bed.

_This might be rather interesting... quite a group we have gathered._


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 29, 2005)

double post, sorry


----------



## Pebele (Apr 29, 2005)

Sanae nodded to Erin, then asked, "Perhaps we should get three light healing potions as well? Better to be safe than sorry, afterall."

She smiled to Luchesa "Please forgive our indecision, it's been a long day."


----------



## Urko (Apr 29, 2005)

*Making purchases*

Luchesa smiles.  "No trouble at all, my dear.  We're in no hurry here." She quickly and efficiently locates the items Erin and Sanae mentioned and escorts all of you to the counter. Mezzolira sorts through the basket, reading the name of each item in a flat voice while Luchesa writes them down, along with price, on a wide sheet of parchment. You notice that as she writes, her words are duplicated on the right half of the page. "Wrap these up, Mezzolira, and deliver them to the Hotel Metrol. Now let's see, that comes to 495 galifars, delivery is ten...oh, let's just make it an even 500!" She accepts payment and tears the parchement perfectly in half, giving you the duplicated side. "Thank you for patronage. I wish you luck on whatever endeavor you're engaged in and hope you come back to see us again, perhaps to pick up something to celebrate your success! I'll set aside an excellent '38 Zilargo brandy for your return!"

To summarize your purchases at DiCorso's:General Antitoxin x3
Lizard and Toad Antitoxin x3
_Cure Light Wounds_ potion x3​9 x 55 = 495 + 5 (delivery) = 500 gp

I won't make you roleplay your entire shopping trip - this scene was just to convey the message and provide a bit of local color. If you're going to do anything besides shopping, that's fine, but otherwise just give me a list of what else you want to purchase, remembering to add 10% to the price.


----------



## doghead (May 1, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged 4*

The warforged returns to the first floor and out into the square with the others. He keeps his voice pitched low, but not so much that anyone has to lean in to hear.

"I would like to know who spoke to us. If they can find us, they must be watching us. Or have some way of keeping track of us. I don't like it much. But I wish to hear what they have to say. No doubt it has to do with our new contract.

"I know a small park. Its is quiet so we will be able speak without being overheard. But open so it would be difficult to do anything aggressive without drawing alot of attention. It would not draw any attention to spend a little time there.


----------



## Harvey (May 1, 2005)

*Erin*

"Sounds good to me" Erin responds to Sanae's question about the Cure potions. She watches attentively and politely as the receipt is written. "Thank you for your graceousness" she says to the proprietress. "Shall we take our leave, then, everyone?"

Outside, she echoes He-Has-No-Name's concern. "Yes, I to am troubled by the voice we heard. It could possibly be out employer, though. I say we return to Hotel and investigate further, for it seemed haste was of the utmost importance."


----------



## Pebele (May 2, 2005)

Once out of the shop Sanae seemed deep in thought as she considered both No-Name and Erin's proposals. She looked aorund the square and paced a bit before speaking.

"I too am troubled by this message. It is quite out of my area of expertise and I am angry at having been... violated. If this being can speak in to our heads, who is to say what else it could do to us? I do not wish to be out in the open, I am uncomfortable being exposed to whatever this being may be. I believe we should return to the hotel and see if Xavier has been having any strage experiences. If he has not, I feel that he should still be involved in our decision, this impacts us all."

Once she said her piece, Sanae turned towards the hotel. Apparently she was not in the mood to debate the next course of action any longer. She did appear troubled, but she was also speaking and behaving in a very authoratative manner. She did not mean to offend or upset her companions, but she was used to being followed.

_This is a most troubling developement. I do not like this one bit. This is not what I was looking for when I took this mission, and if the events are connected, well, this can only end badly._


----------



## Urko (May 2, 2005)

*Returning to the hotel*

(I'm assuming Erin and 'he has no name' are following Sanae.  Let me know if you're doing something else.)

Twilight has begun to drape the square in shadow when you return outside. A crew of lizardfolk hang everbright lanterns on streetcorner posts and second-story hooks, each one a different color from its neighbors. An orchestral quintet is playing "By the Green Banks of the Wynarn," and a few couples are dancing to the lilting tune. The bustle and noise quickly fade as you make your way back to the hotel - only a few people are on the streets at the moment, and most seem to be on their way to Thronehold Square.

At the hotel, the entrance is momentarily blocked by the departure of the Riedran ambassador and his honor guard of a dozen black and red uniformed soldiers. He smiles and nods his head at you genially, if a bit vaguely, as he passes. Inside, the prim front desk attendant gives you directions to your suite. Since it's on the sixth floor, he suggests you take the elevator.

You may be disappointed to find that the elevator is not one of the famed magical floating disks of Sharn, but manually operated by a chain and pulley system. It is equipped with plush benches on either side, which the kobold door attendant shoos you towards. The operator is a well-muscled lizardfolk. Unlike the kobold, it wears no uniform; only the same round pillbox hat. Once the door is closed, the kobold disengages a brake and the lizardfolk begins to pull on the chain with heavy, even movements. In these tight quarters you are uncomfortably aware of the alienness of the two; the kobold's quick, almost birdlike movements and the even, lumbering indifference of the lizardfolk. You also notice a slightly sour odor which comes from one or both. Partway through the trip the kobold makes a remark in a hissing, clicking tongue. The operator does not reply.

When you reach your destination, the kobold squeaks "Ssixsth Floor," and opens the door with a bow. You follow its pointing finger to the door of your suite. Entering, you are greeted by the sight of Xavier finishing up a meal at a table laden with delicious-looking dishes. A strange metallic whistling emanates from the next room.


----------



## doghead (May 2, 2005)

*'he has no name' warforged warrior*

"As we are done here, I will see you tomorrow, at the docks, at ten bells.

"Sleep well."

And with that the warforged turns and heads in a direction other than that wich leads to the hotel.


----------



## Urko (May 2, 2005)

(doghead, can you expand on what 'he has no name is doing?  It might affect what happens next.)


----------



## Yeoman (May 3, 2005)

Seeing Erin, and Sanae enter the room, Xavier looked up and called out to them."Hey, welcome back. Where's the other one? Eh, whatever, I'm sure he'll be around. Anyways there is a new companion in the other room. A 'forged minstrel, he's the source of the sounds you're probably wondering about." His piece said, Xavier moved over to the windows, and looked out over the city quietly.


----------



## Pebele (May 3, 2005)

Sanae was deep in thought for the entire trip up to their suite. Once they arrived and Xavier greeted them, she finally broke her silence.

"I do not know where the warforged has gone, but it seems it cares not for the wellbeing of the group. Xavier, tell us, have you had any strange experiences while we have been away? I am afraid that something may be happening behind the scenes that we are not aware of."

She looked around the main room carefully before continuing.

"I think we should search our quarters and meet our new partner. We should stay alert for the time being, until we know what we are up against."


----------



## Harvey (May 3, 2005)

*Erin*

"Ah, hail Xavier! Our unnamed friend seems to have his own agenda to follow. You know him... never one to speak when unnecessary. So, a new warforged? And a musician at that! These freed warforged never cease to amaze me!"

Erin listens to Sanae's words of warning about being monitored. "Ah! I had not thought of that, Sanae!"  Erin will follow the rest of the group up to one of the private rooms.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 3, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

The music coming from elsewhere in the suite changes from a bright tune to a dirge in a minor key. Then it starts getting louder as if coming closer. Next a rather tall warforged that appears to be made of copper stride into the room blowing across a number of daggers in a bandolier. Upon seeing the new arrivals he stops playing. "I am Eff Flat!" He waits tapping his left hand against his left side in a steady rhythm.


----------



## doghead (May 3, 2005)

*'he has no name', warforged warrior.*

Urko, as requested: [sblock]The warforged returns to his small house. Well actually its really more Erin's place, 'he has no name' just sometimes occupies a quiet corner of the small courtyard in exchange for a few coins. He rubs the ears of the shaggy hound that pads quietly out of the shadows.

"What use have I for fine foods and fancy silk sheets friend. No, I would rather spend the time here. Or down by the wharf. Shall we take a walk? Give me a moment to let Sherlly that I will be gone for a while. She will take care of you while I am away. And in return you will watch over her I trust. In return for your dinner?"

"And then we shall take our walk."

The hound watches the warforged with eyes that give away as much as his own do.

ooc: Urko, a walk around the town, perhaps a chat with some aquaintences. The night in the yard in his favourite chair. At the docks by (before) ten bells, with the hound doggedly at his heels.

The warforged feels that whoever sent the message was not tied to their employer, and that the mysterious party are less likely to appraoch the group while they are in the hotel. So 'he has no name' will keep his shield and spear, and his wits, about him in case they attempt to approach him while he is out. He is not convinced that they are dangerous, but he has no reason to belive that they are not either. So he will be careful.[/sblock]

ooc: Sorry all, some friends have dropped in for a few days. I might not be around as much as normal. Feel free to ghost hhnn as needed.


----------



## Harvey (May 3, 2005)

*Erin*

"Greetings Eff Flat! I Am Erin"  She gives a polite bow to the 'forged. "My what unusual composition... is that copper inlay?"  She moves closer, taking a professional interest in her new companion. "Tell me, if you don't mind, how long ago were you created? And where? Why, this piece here and the join looks as though the result of Merian's forge, though with a unique twist."

OOC: Craft (armorsmith) 29  To tell me anything about Eff Flat's creation, with my knowledge of House d'Cannith forges.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 3, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

The metal man nods to the soft one. "I was created but four symphonies ago. I am not sure as to where, as I always seem to be preoccupied with the many tonal effects around me. I seem to have completely missed where I was created. I served in the armies for only a few movements. But my true calling has been my music." The expression on the warforged's metal features almost resemble pride.


----------



## Urko (May 3, 2005)

*Inspecting the quarters*

Sanae's search of the suite turns up nothing amiss.  The central portion of the suite is made up of a long dining room and a well appointed sitting room with a breathtaking view of the city and the Whitecliff river beyond.  The main portion of the window is a single pane of glass, nearly twelve feet across, but there is a smaller one on each side, currently open and admiting the fragrant evening air.

Flanking the middle rooms are six identical bedchambers, three on each side.  There are no windows, but each has a shuttered skylight - a pole rests against one wall to open the shades.  There is also an enormous canopied feather bed, nightstand with porcelain basin and pitcher and a rosewood wardrobe in each room.  All are otherwise empty.

The bathrooms at the end of each hall are also nearly identical to one another, the only difference being the pattern of the tile mosaic in each.  The tubs are rose-streaked marble, as are the sink and toilet.  Each has brass fixtures.  There are no windows in the bathrooms, and only one entrance.

Even as suspicious as Sanae is, it's hard for her not to begin to feel comfortable here.


----------



## Urko (May 3, 2005)

*Examining Eff Flat*

Erin pores over her new companion's construction (to the extent that he will allow). She can tell that the metal is not copper, although it closely resembles it in color, and seems as strong as steel. Erin recalls that Selene of Red Hearth, who studied under Merian, was famed for her work with alloys and metal coloration. With that knowledge in mind, Erin finds the tiny stylized "RH" engraved on Eff Flat's left wrist that confirms his place of origin. 

There is another mark, though, on his right shoulder, that's stranger. The shape is simple, two lines converging on a semi-circle. Oddly enough, the mark does not appear to be engraved, but rather, it looks like the metal corroded, leaving this perfectly symmetrical indentation. Eff Flat can offer no explanation - he did not even know it was there.

(Intelligence check from Erin or anyone else she shows this to.)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
 >>>>>@@@@@@>>>>> 
>>>>@>>>>>>@>>>>
>>>@>>>>>>>>@>>>
>>@>>>>>>>>>>@>>
>>@>>>>>>>>>>@>>
>>@>>X>>>>X>>@>>
>>>@X>>>>>>X@>>>
>>>X>>>>>>>>X>>>
>>X>>>>>>>>>>X>>
>X>>>>>>>>>>>>X>
X>>>>>>>>>>>>>>X
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Harvey (May 3, 2005)

*Erin*

OOC: Intelligence check 14

"Ooh... that's not copper... interesting... and what's this? Ah, the tell-tale RH...."  Erin continues, muttering to herself. "And what's this? Some sort of marking... two lines converging on a semi-circle... and it looks corroded... hmmm...."


----------



## Urko (May 3, 2005)

*Trying to figure out the mark*

Looking at it from different angles, Erin realizes it looks a bit like a stylized drawing of a road going towards a rising (or setting) sun (or moon).


----------



## Yeoman (May 4, 2005)

After the initial rush of action in searching the quarters and Erin investigating Eff Flat, Xavier resumed his seat and looked towards Sanae and Erin.

"Sanae, what did you mean before 'anything strange'? Nothing has been going on here, Eff Flat and I met, I ate some food, he played a few songs, and then you came rushing in talking about 'behind the scenes' and searching the place. Did I miss something?"

He settled back and waited to be let in on the happenings of the shopping trip.


----------



## Pebele (May 4, 2005)

Sanae finally relaxed a bit, moving from 'hyper-alert' to simply 'on edge', which appeared to be her typical mood. She picked at the food and made herself a small plate before leaning against a wall and looking around at her companions.

She focused on Eff Flat first. "Forgive my late greeting, I was preoccupied with the safety of our group when I first arrived. I am Sanae Jarnell, I serve The Silver Flame above all else. I am pleased to meet you, I am sure it will be comforting to have music on our journey."

She smiled and bowed her head slightly before taking a bite from her plate of food. Then she turned to Xavier.

"While we were picking up supplies, Erin, the other warforged and I all experienced a strange communication with an unknown being. It spoke in to our heads, saying that it was urgent it speak with us, that it requested a meeting and that it would contact us later. I, for one, and very uncertain of this communication and am very uncomfortable with it. Erin, do you have anyhitng to add?"

Done for the moment, she took to her plate, hungrily devouring her meal. Manners were apparently not the first thing on Sanae's mind.


----------



## Yeoman (May 4, 2005)

Without looking away from the window Xavier said "Hmm....I've heard nothing of the sort. Well, let's just sit tight and wait. If something is coming let's be ready for it." Xavier's hand drifted to the handle of his sword, and he let his hand rest on the hilt while still watching the city through the window.


----------



## Harvey (May 4, 2005)

*Erin*

"Erin, do you have anyhitng to add?"

Sanae's question breaks Erin's distraction over Eff Flat's manufacturing origins. "Oh, what?"  she looks up at Xavier and Sanae, as her mind refocuses on Sanae's question. "Oh yes. We were in a shop, and after the voice spoke to us in our minds, I thought I heard the shop's door chime sound. I looked, but didn't catch anyone entering or leaving, though it might have been too late for me to notice. Don't know if the chime was caused by the person who left us the mental message, but I'm sure the two are connected."

She seems to be visibly racking her brain, trying to remember anything else suspicious. "At the time, I just assumed it was someone here, like Calabras, sending a message via House Sivis, or some similar method. I think our unnamed warforged was a little more suspicious, because he left on his own shortly afterward."


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

The warforged minstrel taps out a few more beats and then begins playing a bright sanata on his dagger flutes.


----------



## Urko (May 4, 2005)

*Dockside encounter (Borden, 'he has no name')*

After his interview with Calabas, Devian Borden took stock of and gathered up his possessions for tomorrow’s expedition. Too excited to sleep, he decides to take a late night walk. Pier six of the riverside dock is easy to locate. There are several vessels moored there, but no one is about at the moment and it is not immediately apparent which is the one he is to meet. About a hundred yards away, Devian can see a light burning in the dock manager’s shack, but otherwise all is still. 

Dockside Park, a small imitation of the Public Gardens of Sigilstar, is just across the road. It’s a beautiful night and Devian is still wakeful, so he decides to continue his walk over there – the city walls and frequent patrols usually make the park safe at night. ‘Usually’ being the operant word in this case. Devian has just crossed a bridge and entered a more heavily tree covered area of the park when a blinding bolt of light sails past him, only inches from his head. A kobold, his neck heavy with necklaces and charms, steps out from behind a tree. ”That wass a warning, human.  Drop your valuabless and leave.  Quickly.”  A rustling behind Devian is followed by the sound of a crossbow being set.

Neither Devian nor his assailants are aware that there is another in the park this evening. A warforged with no name sits under a tree nearby, lost in his own thoughts and watching this little drama unfold.

Devian and ‘he has no name’ need to roll for initiative. For this (and most other combats), characters can post in any order and I will do a full round recap to put it in order and make the best sense possible out of what goes on. Please use grid coordinates to describe your moves (For example, Devian is currently at M11. If he takes a movement action to go to the end of the bridge, he would be at J14).

 
   | |A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T 
01| | | | | | | | | |s|s| |t| | | | | |t| |
 02| | | | |t| |t| | |s|s| | | | |t| | | | | 
 03| | |t| | | | | |s|s| |t| | | | | | | | | 
 04| | | | | | | | |s|s| | | | |t| |t| | | | 
 05| | | | | | | | |s|s| | | | | | | | | | | 
 06| | |t| | | | |s|s| | | |t| | | | | |t| | 
 07| | | | | | |s|s| | | | | | | | | | | | | 
 08| | | | | |s|s| | | | |t|2| |t| | | | | | 
 09| | | | | |s|s| | | | | | | | | | | |t| | 
10| | | | |t|s|s| | | |t| | | | | |t| | | | 
11| | | |H| | |s|s| | | | |D| | | | | | | | 
12| | | |t| | |s|s| | | | | |t| | | | | | | 
13| | | | | | | |s|s| |t| |1| | | | | | | | 
14| | | | |t| | |b|b| | | | | | | |t| | |t| 
15| | | | | | |s|s| | | |t| | |t| | | | | | 
16| | | | | |s|S| | | | | | | | | | | | | | 
17| | | | |s|s| | |t| |t| | | | | | |t| | | 
18|s|s|s|s|s| | |t| | | | | | |t| | | | | | 
19|s|s|s|s| | |t| | | | | | | | | |t| | | | 
20| | | | | | | | | | | |t| | | | | | | | | 

| | = 5 feet
t = tree
s = stream (takes 3 squares of movement to go through each square because of water and the drop from the bank)
b = bridge

D = Devian
H = He Has No Name
1 = Kobold 1
2 = Kobold 2


----------



## Urko (May 4, 2005)

*A late night visit (Eff Flat, Erin, Sanae, Xavier)*

The three humans and the warforged pass the evening in pleasant conversation; getting to know one another, comparing notes on the day’s experiences, and speculations on the coming mission. Eventually, those that need sleep retire, leaving Eff Flat to wile away the hours wrapped in his world of sound, watching the vitality of the city slowly ebb until it seems he is the only being in the world left awake.

Eff Flat is engrossed in a new rhythm he has come up with when a stacatto counterpoint catches his attention. It takes him a moment to realize the sound is coming from outside. A figure in a long grey cloak, apparently standing on nothing at all, is rapping at the window. A female voice calls out, ”Please, let me in. It’s vital that I speak to you and the others.”


----------



## P0L (May 4, 2005)

*Old Borden, Human male Clr4*

[sblock]
*Devian Borden*
 Old Borden

*Human male, Cleric 4 of the Sovereign Host*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Age:* 67

 Str 6 (-2)
 Dex 9 (-1)
 Con 8 (-1)
 Int 14 (+2)
 Wis 19 (+4)
 Cha 16 (+3)

*Action Points:* 7

 HD 4d8-4 (hp 19)

*Initiative:* -1
*Speed:* 30 .......... [base 30, light armor]

*AC 15 *... [base 10, +5 armor, -1 dex, +1 deflection]
 - Touch 10 ........ [base 10, -1 dex, +1 deflection]
 - Flat Footed 15 .. [base 10, -1 dex, +1 deflection]

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +0, Will +8

*BAB* +3, *Grapple* +1

*Attacks:*
 - Quarterstarff +2 melee (1d6-2, bludgeoning 20x2)
 - Crossbow +3 ranged (1d8, piercing, 19-20x2, 20 ft.)

*Skills:*28

 +6 Concentration ......[7 ranks, -1 con]
 +10 Diplomacy ..........[7 ranks, +3 cha]
 +9 Knowledge(religion).[7 ranks, +2 int]
 +1 Knowledge(history)..[1 rank, +2 int]
 +5 Heal................[1 rank, +4 wis]
 +5 Craft (woodworking).[1 rank, +4 wis]
 +6 Sense motive (cc)...[2 ranks, +4 wis]

*Feats:*
 - Scribe scroll
 - Sacred Boost
 - Extra turning

*Turn undead: *
 10/day, 60ft
 check: 1d20+3
 damage: 2d6+7

*Domains:*
 -Sun (greater turning 1/day)
 -Healing (+1 CL healing spells)

*Spells:*
 5/4+1/3+1

 Lv0 (DC 14) 5
 Cure minor wounds, Guidance, Detect magic, Light x2

 Lv1 (DC 15) 4+1
 Bless, Cause fear, Sanctuary, Shield of faith + Endure elements

 Lv2 (DC 16) 3+1
 Bears endurance, Hold person, Zone of truth + Heat metal

*Posessions:*--------------------->*5345gp*

 Chain Shirt +1...................1250gp
 Mwk Quarterstaff / Holy symbol....300gp
 Ring of protection +1 ...........2000gp
 Mwk light crossbow................335gp
 Bolts x30...........................3gp
 Cloack of resistance +1 .........1000gp
 Wand of cure light wounds x30 ....450gp
 Pocket knife........................2gp
 Backpack............................5gp
 -Waterskin
 -Bedroll
 -Rations x2
 -Flint/Steel
 -candles
 -writing tools and parchment

*Treasure:*
 5gp

*Background:*
 Devian is a neutral good cleric of the Sovereign host.
 When he was younger he served in the war, fighting against the Karranthi 
 (that's why he hates undead) but he was always in support, 
 healing the wounded -a thing he's always had a knack for.

 For 30 years he's been content with being a small town cleric,
 helping refugees and people fleeing from the fronts.
 He never wanted profit and will heal anyone who needs it.

 Now that the war is finally over, he intends to fullfill a
 promise made to a halfling friend who died in his care, to
 find out what happened to his family, a young dragonmarked 
 halfling of house Jorasco with a wife and infant son who 
 dissapeared in one of their travels 20 years ago.

 For the last two years Devian has been joining bands of adventurers
 and honing up his skills, he discovered that he enjoys life on the
 road and adventure makes him feel younger.

*Appearance:*
Tall and thin, Old borden has weathered olive skin. He is completely bald, but keeps a short and thick white beard he usually strokes while thinking.
 His green eyes look intelligent and happy.

He wears loose priest robes, tied by a sash on the waist from which the silver holy symbol of the Sovereign host hangs. Underneath the robes a fine chain shirt can be seen.
Borden uses a quarterstaff bound with mithril and with an embedded holy symbol as a focus for his power, walking aid and ocassional weapon. When he travels he hangs his crossbow and a small backpack on his back.

*Personality:*
Old borden is wise and kind. He has seen a lot of good and bad in the world, and since the days of the war he dedicated himself to selflessly help those in need. He is a positive fellow, always in a good mood. He preaches the Host's teachings but is no fanatic, he accepts that many are faithless or neglect their worship, Borden hopes that by his acts of good he will set an example and win them over.

 He doesnt tolerate liers and is a very good judge of character.

You can always find with him a small pocket knife that he uses to carve wood when he has time, and candles for a nightly prayer. 

He prays for spells and guidance at night before sleeping or first thing in the morning. He prefers praying at night for spells of a more agressive nature.
[/sblock]

Borden is quite angry by this attack.
 -By the Host! You dare assault a servant of the Gods? Have you lost all respect for your elders?? 
He steps with his back to the tree, to have both kobolds in his field of vision.
From a pocket in his robe Borden extracts a small piece of parchment, as he crumbles it into his fist he recites its words from memory: 

... and in the heat of battle, Dol Dorn watched over his righteous servants. Blades would miss and arrows be deflected by the shield of their faith... 

ooc: 
initiative 16
5' step to L10
cast shield of faith


----------



## Urko (May 5, 2005)

*A late night visit (continued – Eff Flat, Erin, Sanae, Xavier)*

(I think we were all waiting for Eff Flat to let the visitor in, but I just noticed a post on the setup thread saying that he will be gone until May 16. I’ll NPC him for now.)

_Erin is on a vast, level plain, strewn with humanoid corpses and broken warforged. The clouds form a menacing black roof over her head and she can hear thunder in the distance. She notices a man squatting over one of the 'forged. He stands and turns to face her and she realizes with a shock that it's old Quellam, her first tutor. Erin runs up to hug him. At her touch, Quellam bursts into flame. She turns away in horror and finds her parents standing behind her, with outstretched arms. Erin takes their hands and screams when they, too, are consumed in fire. The world seems to spin around her, bringing up faces from the past: schoolmates, friends, House factors she always looked up to. She tries to avoid touching them, but can't help herself and the result is the same every time - flames and cries of agony. The thunder above becomes a hammer blow, punctuating each death she cannot keep herself from causing._

Erin awakens with a gasp and realizes that the thunder was actually someone tapping rhythmically on her door. A groggily muttered "What is it?" brings the tapping to a stop and Eff Flat answers quietly. "Soft one who is called Erin, forgive me for waking you.  A stranger came in through the window and wants to talk to all of us.”

Sanae and Xavier are similarly awakened. In a short while, the three of you are assembled, yawning a bit, in the drawing room. The cloaked stranger stands near the window, as if trying to avoid intruding further into the room without invitation. Eff Flat sits in a chair, rocking it back and forth on its two back legs, engrossed in the creaking noise this creates. When you are all assembled, she throws back her hood.

She is a human woman, about thirty years old, you would guess. She has red hair, pale blue eyes, and even paler skin. She is very thin, with sharp, almost androgynous features. There is something about her that each of you finds (except perhaps Eff Flat, immersed in the sounds around him) vaguely repellent, although you would be hard pressed to say why. She speaks with a rich contralto, with an slight accent none of you can place. ”Please forgive my coming at this hour. I wanted to speak to you privately, without attracting attention and possibly putting you in danger. My name is Aldinis and I am a student of the Prophecy.”


----------



## Pebele (May 5, 2005)

Sanae had been sleeping fitfully before she was awakened by Eff Flat, so it was easy for her to shake off sleep's hold. Once she was facing the visitor, she was wide awake and on full alert, her weapon at her side.

At first she does not speak, she listens to Aldinis and looks the woman over. After she had introduced herself, Sanae moved closer to her and focused her full attention on the woman, trying to detect the taint of Evil on her. (OOC: Sanae is using her "detect evil" ability)

"I am Sanae Jarnell. Was it you who sent the message to us earlier?"

Still on guard, Sanae remains standing and waits to see how this meeting will play out.


----------



## Harvey (May 5, 2005)

*Erin*

Still a bit groggy from the nightmare, Erin tries desparately to focus on the stranger's words. _Wait, did she say the Prophecy? Why does that sound familiar?_

OOC: Any information on the Prophecy:
Knowledge (arcana) 22
Knowledge (the planes) 18

Erin waits for Aldinis' response to Sanae's questions, but slowly moves over to the table where her backpack and morningstar rest. She can't seem to be rid of the violent images that came to her tonight, as she forces down an irrational fear that they signify bad times ahead.

OOC: BTW, Urko, that nightmare scene was awesome! I couldn't help but chuckle at work when reading the thundering becoming Eff Flat's tapping...


----------



## Yeoman (May 6, 2005)

After being awakened by Eff Flat, and realizing the he had said through the window. Xavier grabbed his sword and proceeded out to the area where they were gathering. After hearing Aldinis introduce herself, Xavier simply said "I'm Xavier. Forgive me for the blade, but I think it's hard to trust someone coming in through a window in the middle of the night. I'm funny like that." Xavier waits cautiously for Aldinis to make the next move.


----------



## doghead (May 6, 2005)

*'he has no name' warforged warrior*

Shadows lurch across the park as the bolt illuminates the area briefly. 

The warforged considers the trio, the threat, and the response. He looks at the dog, who looks at the warforged, then at the small group across the stream, then back at the warforged. A low growl rumbles up from within. 

"You are always spoiling for a fight. It will get you in trouble one day," he says quietly to the animal. The warforged sighs and climbs to his feet.

"Heel."

He turns and strides towards the bridge. He pulls a sunrod from his the case at his side as he moves, but hold off on striking it for the moment.

"Run along little ones before I let loose the dog of war."

ooc: Initiative (1d20+6=20)
Moving towards H14. Two move actions I suppose.


----------



## Urko (May 6, 2005)

*Dockside encounter, round 1 (Borden, ‘he has no name’)*

Round 1 Summary

‘He has no name’ strides confidently across the bridge, his faithful hound trotting along behind. Borden backs into a tree and the second kobold, panicking at his approach, fires wildly. The bolt comes nowhere close to hitting and disappears into the night. The kobold backs away a bit and reloads. His companion with the necklaces turns in surprise at the approach of the warforged and dog. Shaken, but not fearful, he actually moves towards the newcomers, chanting and hurling a handful of sand in their direction. Each grain seems to come to life and they form a riotous whirlwind of color that engulfs ‘he has no name’ and his dog. The dog barks furiously.

‘he has no name’ must make a Will save before he acts.  I rolled for the dog – he made it.

 
|_|A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T 
01|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|
02|_|_|_|_|t|_|t|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|
03|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
04|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|t|_|t|_|_|_|
05|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
06|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|
07|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
08|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|t|_|2|t|_|_|_|_|_|
09|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|
10|_|_|_|_|t|s|s|_|_|_|t|D|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|
11|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
12|_|_|_|t|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|
13|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
14|_|_|_|_|t|_|W|H|b|1|_|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|t|
15|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|t|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|
16|_|_|_|_|_|s|S|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
17|_|_|_|s|s|s|_|_|t|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|
18|s|s|s|s|s|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|
19|s|s|s|s|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|
20|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|

| | = 5 feet
t = tree
s = stream
b = bridge

D = Devian
H = He Has No Name
W = wardog
1 = Kobold 1
2 = Kobold 2


----------



## Urko (May 6, 2005)

*The Prophecy*

Erin searches her memory. She recalls some mention of the Prophecy during some of her first lessons in Arcane Theory. The dragons of Argonnessen have apparently discerned, or are in the process of discerning, the entire course of history, until the ultimate fate of the universe. Some say they have it written somewhere in a huge book, others that they hold it in their minds to keep it out of the hands of the so-called lesser races.  Any bits and pieces that have been revealed are always cryptic.

OOC:  Glad you enjoyed the dream!


----------



## Urko (May 6, 2005)

*Aldinis (Eff Flat, Erin, Sanae, Xavier)*

Aldinis looks calmly at Xavier.   ”I understand.  Please, feel free to keep it in your hand if it makes you feel safe.”

Sanae can sense no taint of darkness in Aldinis, but still does not feel totally at ease in her presence. Aldinis nods at Sanae’s question. ”Yes, I could not risk being seen making contact. And I wanted to be sure I had your permission before coming. I have a heavy burden to pass on.”

She examines each of you gravely in turn.  ”A soldier, locked in deadly battle with himself. A warrior of the Flame, full of compassion for all but herself. A child of privelege, torn from everything she ever knew and loved. A constructed being, touched by music and more. But you are not all here. There are two more. A warforged with no identity and an empty spot in his soul. A holy man reliving the glory days of his youth.”  She speaks as if reciting from memory.  Her authoritative manner passes and she bites her lip uncertainly.  ”No matter.  I am here now, we must proceed.” 

Aldinis sheds her cloak and sits. Underneath, she is wearing a simple moss green tunic and light brown breeches. There is a leather tube slung on her back, similar to a quiver, which she shrugs off and sets in her lap. Each of you feels a strange rising of anticipation as she opens the tube and pulls out a cloth bundle and those of you with hearts find them racing.

She unfolds the cloth and the room is instantly bathed in a green light. What she has uncovered is a short rod made of a brilliant green crystalline material. Perhaps it’s an emerald – if so, its value is beyond calculation. The object is about eighteen inches long and four inches wide, bulging to six inches at each end. Once side is perfectly smooth and flat; it looks as if a vaguely barbell-shaped gemstone had been cut in half.

All of you are filled with an almost unbearable feeling of joy. Even Eff Flat feels it – he perceives it as the most beautiful melody ever performed, made solid. The humans look at one another and Aldinis with flushed faces and notice that she does not seem to be affected.

OOC: I based Aldinis' physical description in the previous post on a fairly well known Scottish actress. 100 XP reward if you can tell me who it is.


----------



## Harvey (May 6, 2005)

*Erin*

OOC: I have no idea what skill to use to try to identify the crystalline rod or what is happening, so here's a bunch of rolls:
Craft (weaponsmith) 25
  (is it a weapon?)
Knowledge (arcana) 15
  (is it an artifact? a wondrous item? related to the Prophecy?)
Knowledge (the planes) 10
  (is it extraplanar?)
Spellcraft 22
  (is a spell being cast? or is it a dragonshard rod?)


----------



## Urko (May 6, 2005)

*Identifying the object*

Erin has never encountered an object quite like this before.  If it is a weapon, its use is not apparent - certainly it would be awkward to try to strike someone with.  The only definitive determination she can make about it at this point is that it is not a dragonshard.  It creates no aura consistent with casting spells, but she would need to hold and examine it more closely to tell if magic is woven into it.  (Read:  she has to pick it up to use her Artificer Knowledge)


----------



## Harvey (May 6, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin is awash in the emotions generated by this stranger, unsure as to her intentions, but feeling pretty good nonetheless... "what.... what are you doing..."


----------



## doghead (May 7, 2005)

*'he has no name', warforged warrior.*

ooc: Will Save (1d20+1=8) 
I would suspect that he fails that one.


----------



## Yeoman (May 7, 2005)

*Xavier's Reaction*

_What...what is this? This can't be natural..._ Looking directly at Aldinis, Xavier shouted "I don't know what that thing is, but make it stop. Now!"


----------



## Pebele (May 8, 2005)

Once the strange green object is revealed, Sanae gasps quietly. She was unsure of the stranger before, but with this unexpected twist Sanae is on full alert. She gripped her sword tightly and backed away from Aldinis.

"What form of sorcery is this? What is the meaning of this, explain yourself!"

She heared Xavier speaking at the same moment she was, and was relieved to know that she was not the only one who was suspicious of the glowing rod.

With her suspicions raised, she focused on the glowing rod and tried to assess whether it was an object of darkness.

OOC: Sanae is trying to detect evil on the strange green object.


----------



## Urko (May 9, 2005)

*Dockside Encounter (continued –Borden, ‘he has no name’)*

The iridescent jet overwhelms ‘he has no name’s’ senses, leaving him temporarily blinded and unable to act.  

 ‘he has no name’ is blinded and stunned. His dog is unaffected – go ahead and post its actions (defending it’s master, perhaps?). Borden may also act.


Update for the rest of the party later today. As a side note, you may have noticed that I’m not posting much, if at all, on weekends. That pattern is likely to continue for the next few weeks.


----------



## P0L (May 9, 2005)

*Old Borden, Human male Clr4*

[sblock]
*Devian Borden*
  Old Borden

*Human male, Cleric 4 of the Sovereign Host*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Age:* 67

  Str 6 (-2)
  Dex 9 (-1)
  Con 8 (-1)
  Int 14 (+2)
  Wis 19 (+4)
  Cha 16 (+3)

*Action Points:* 7

  HD 4d8-4 (hp 19)

*Initiative:* -1
*Speed:* 30 .......... [base 30, light armor]

*AC 15 *... [base 10, +5 armor, -1 dex, +1 deflection]
  - Touch 10 ........ [base 10, -1 dex, +1 deflection]
  - Flat Footed 15 .. [base 10, -1 dex, +1 deflection]

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +0, Will +8

*BAB* +3, *Grapple* +1

*Attacks:*
  - Quarterstarff +2 melee (1d6-2, bludgeoning 20x2)
  - Crossbow +3 ranged (1d8, piercing, 19-20x2, 20 ft.)

*Skills:*28

  +6 Concentration ......[7 ranks, -1 con]
  +10 Diplomacy ..........[7 ranks, +3 cha]
  +9 Knowledge(religion).[7 ranks, +2 int]
  +1 Knowledge(history)..[1 rank, +2 int]
  +5 Heal................[1 rank, +4 wis]
  +5 Craft (woodworking).[1 rank, +4 wis]
  +6 Sense motive (cc)...[2 ranks, +4 wis]

*Feats:*
  - Scribe scroll
  - Sacred Boost
  - Extra turning

*Turn undead: *
  10/day, 60ft
  check: 1d20+3
  damage: 2d6+7

*Domains:*
  -Sun (greater turning 1/day)
  -Healing (+1 CL healing spells)

*Spells:*
  5/4+1/3+1

  Lv0 (DC 14) 5
  Cure minor wounds, Guidance, Detect magic, Light x2

  Lv1 (DC 15) 4+1
  Bless, Cause fear, Sanctuary, Shield of faith + Endure elements

  Lv2 (DC 16) 3+1
  Bears endurance, Hold person, Zone of truth + Heat metal

*Posessions:*--------------------->*5345gp*

  Chain Shirt +1...................1250gp
  Mwk Quarterstaff / Holy symbol....300gp
  Ring of protection +1 ...........2000gp
  Mwk light crossbow................335gp
  Bolts x30...........................3gp
  Cloack of resistance +1 .........1000gp
  Wand of cure light wounds x30 ....450gp
  Pocket knife........................2gp
  Backpack............................5gp
  -Waterskin
  -Bedroll
  -Rations x2
  -Flint/Steel
  -candles
  -writing tools and parchment

*Treasure:*
  5gp

*Background:*
  Devian is a neutral good cleric of the Sovereign host.
  When he was younger he served in the war, fighting against the Karranthi 
  (that's why he hates undead) but he was always in support, 
  healing the wounded -a thing he's always had a knack for.

  For 30 years he's been content with being a small town cleric,
  helping refugees and people fleeing from the fronts.
  He never wanted profit and will heal anyone who needs it.

  Now that the war is finally over, he intends to fullfill a
  promise made to a halfling friend who died in his care, to
  find out what happened to his family, a young dragonmarked 
  halfling of house Jorasco with a wife and infant son who 
  dissapeared in one of their travels 20 years ago.

  For the last two years Devian has been joining bands of adventurers
  and honing up his skills, he discovered that he enjoys life on the
  road and adventure makes him feel younger.

*Appearance:*
Tall and thin, Old borden has weathered olive skin. He is completely bald, but keeps a short and thick white beard he usually strokes while thinking.
  His green eyes look intelligent and happy.

He wears loose priest robes, tied by a sash on the waist from which the silver holy symbol of the Sovereign host hangs. Underneath the robes a fine chain shirt can be seen.
Borden uses a quarterstaff bound with mithril and with an embedded holy symbol as a focus for his power, walking aid and ocassional weapon. When he travels he hangs his crossbow and a small backpack on his back.

*Personality:*
Old borden is wise and kind. He has seen a lot of good and bad in the world, and since the days of the war he dedicated himself to selflessly help those in need. He is a positive fellow, always in a good mood. He preaches the Host's teachings but is no fanatic, he accepts that many are faithless or neglect their worship, Borden hopes that by his acts of good he will set an example and win them over.

  He doesnt tolerate liers and is a very good judge of character.

You can always find with him a small pocket knife that he uses to carve wood when he has time, and candles for a nightly prayer. 

He prays for spells and guidance at night before sleeping or first thing in the morning. He prefers praying at night for spells of a more agressive nature.
 [/sblock]
Borden staff starts to glow with a terrible light, as he calls upon the Gods to instill fear in the heart of the little crossbow wielding kobold.

ooc: casts Cause fear at the crosbow wielding kobold, save DC15


----------



## Urko (May 9, 2005)

*Aldinis’ Tale (Eff Flat, Erin, Sanae, Xavier)*

When Xavier and Sanae become almost threatening in their negative reactions, Aldinis throws the cloth over the crystalline object. The unnatural light fades and the strange emotions it evoked diminish, but do not disappear entirely. ”A very...unusual effect, wouldn’t you say?” Sanae peers at it with the sight granted her by the Silver Flame. She detects no evil, but, more disturbingly, she cannot sense it at all; it's as if it isn't there.

Aldinis wraps the object up completely and pushes it back into the tube. All of you feel a return to normalcy when she replaces the lid. ”I apologize for upsetting you. Perhaps I should have warned you what to expect. But the scholar in me wanted to see your reactions.”

“I found this in Xen’drik, at the site of an ancient battle. The devastation of the place was unimaginable – barely one stone stood on top of another. And yet this seemingly fragile object was intact, unscathed – except that its odd shape seems to imply that it is not. There must be another half.” She smiles and pulls a small journal, stuffed with loose sheets of paper, from a pocket.

“This is going to be a bit of a disjointed story, I’m afraid.  Rather the nature of the Prophecy.”  She sighs and looks momentarily weary.  ”Anyway, when I found this, I was affected as you were. Still am, but it becomes more...manageable with repeated exposure. The case it’s in has a thin layer of lead, which seems to block its power entirely.

“I knew at once it was an object of immense power. Such a thing should have created a ripple within the Prophecy – some trail that I could track to understand its nature and purpose.”  She absently thumbs through the journal.  ”You may imagine that as a scholar my research is done in libraries, but the Prophecy is not written in dusty books or crumbling scrolls. It is written in the heavens, in the movements of the stars and moons. It is written in the land, in the slow ebb and flow of rivers and mountains. It is written in life itself, in our interactions with each other.” 

Aldinis trails off with a laugh.  ”I’m sorry, I’m digressing and telling you more than you need to know. I think I missed my calling as a lecturer at the Library of Korranberg. I’ll try to be brief and come to the point. With careful observation and the help of a diviner, I figured out that this object has a ‘pull’ to a certain place. Somewhere in the jungles of Q’Barra. With that as a clue, I looked for portions of the Prophecy dealing with that region.”

“When I said the Prophecy isn’t written, that was a bit of an overstatement. Portions of it have been written down, mostly by the dragons of Argonnessen. But the Prophecy is difficult to translate into words – our languages, even the dragons’ language, are too imprecise. The results are usually hard to understand until after the events they describe have already come to pass.”

She pulls a yellowed, flaking sheet of paper from the journal and unfolds it. Thick black draconic pictograms fill the center of the page. Translations and notes in Common have been made in the margins in a scrawling, difficult-to-read hand. ”This is a page from a transcription of the _Codex Alaraxus_. To give you an idea how old it is, the verse was originally believed to pertain to a group of hobgoblin princes who fought together in a mercenary band just after the battle of Duur’shaarat.”  She passes the page around for each of you to see._In the aftermath of the destruction of a mighty empire,
Six broken souls will come together on a new throne.
A weary soldier, self consuming a mouthful at a time;  
A servant of the childrens’ light, denied the forgiveness given freely others;
One high born, thrust from house and cut off from long accustomed privelege;
One forged in war, but made incomplete and hollow within;
Another created by artifice, touched by melody and set to wander;
An aged servant of the divine, finding youth in adventure.
A seemingly simple path is not what it appears,
If the onion’s layers are peeled away, that which slumbers will be exposed.
Making whole that which was split is the key
To empowering the dream or unleashing the nightmare._​


----------



## Harvey (May 10, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin looks puzzled as she studies the scriped leaflet. "From what little I know of the draconic prophecy, they say that the dragonmarks are a part of it as well... as for this Codex Alaraxus, I do not know what to make. The references are vague, but I can see where they might lead you to us... for instance, this "weary soldier" could be you, Xavier, while Sanae could be this "servant of the childrens' light... after all, isn't the speaker of the Silver Flame a simple child?" she says, turning to Sanae. "And I suppose I could be this "high born", while our unnamed 'forged friend might be considered "incomplete and hollow"... and Eff Flat here is definitely "touched by melody". But what of this divine champion? I know of no divine worshippers with the exception of Sanae here. While I do not discount the possibilities of the prohpecy, the artificer in me tends to look at this with a sceptical eye..."

Erin looks to the rest of the group to gauge their opinions of the parchment.


----------



## doghead (May 10, 2005)

*'he has no name' warforged warrior.*

The warforged stumbles a little as he is engulfed in a stream of colored light. He throws up his hands to cover his eyes, but already it is too late. The warforged steadies himself, reaching out with his hands to see if there are any obstructions nearby.

The hound takes a couple more steps before, sensing that the his companion is no longer with him, it stops and looks behind. The hound doesn't understand, but it doesn't like it anyway. It begins to bark. It takes a few cautious steps towards the warforged. It barks some more. Not satisfied with the result, it dashes forwards and nips the warforged's leg.

"Hey," the warforged rumbles. "Thats not helping. Why don't you watch out for those little ones."

The hound, of course, just barks some more.


----------



## Pebele (May 10, 2005)

Once the green object has been put away Sanae relaxes slightly, moving her hand away from the hilt of her sword.

She studies the parchment while listening to Erin, then takes a moment before speaking.

"Yes, the Keeper of the Flame is a child. However, none of this is specific and you mentioned yourself that it was thought to pertain to another group ages ago. And, as Erin mentioned, we are but a group of five. And even discounting all of that, what would you have us do? We are already commited to another task."

_This is certainly an unexpected twist. I am not comfortable with this woman and her prophecy. I will have to speak with the others in private. If there is such a thing as privacy anymore._


----------



## Yeoman (May 11, 2005)

Xavier didn't relax after the glowing object was put away, in fact he tensed even more.

He listened to the woman speak, then to his companions before speaking on his own.

"Right, so, we're some ragtag group of divine saviors, is that it? You actually expect us to believe in some ancient prophecy that you can't even really define yourself? You have to be mad."

He shook his head and narrowed his eyes, waiting to see what would unfold next.


----------



## Harvey (May 12, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin responds to Xavier's comment "Well, I wouldn't discount the prophecy too fast, for I get to see a reminder of it every time I take off my top..."  the words catch in Erin's mouth, then her face blushes a bit over her choice of words. Eager to continue on, she barges forward: "But I think Xavier has the right attitude. Who are we in the scheme of the world? I am sure that our grouping has not seen the first worshipper of the Silver Flame met with a hollow warforged or a weary soldier."  _Though, _ Erin thinks to herself _one "created by artifice, touched by melody" certainly describes Eff Flat... and in all my time with the House I've never seen another warforged built for such a musical aptitude... but I'm not ready to fully believe this stranger._ "Surely you cannot blame us for being doubtful..."


----------



## Urko (May 12, 2005)

*Dockside encounter, round 2 (Borden, ‘he has no name’)*

As Borden speaks the last words of his incantation, the kobold crossbowman takes a couple steps back. It appears on the edge of retreat, but still manages to raise its crossbow with shaking hands and fire. The bolt grazes Borden’s neck, drawing blood, and buries itself in the tree next to him (2 HP damage).  The spellcaster screams ”Kek, forget the old man.  Help me finish off this warforged.” The kobold backs away again, gesturing and hissing. A pair of shimmering bolts spring from its fingers and collide unerringly with ‘he has no name’ (7 HP damage)

 
|_|A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T 
01|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|
02|_|_|_|_|t|_|t|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|
03|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
04|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|t|_|t|_|_|_|
05|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
06|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|
07|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|_|_|2|_|_|_|_|_|
08|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|
09|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|
10|_|_|_|_|t|s|s|_|_|_|t|D|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|
11|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
12|_|_|_|t|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|
13|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
14|_|_|_|_|t|_|W|H|b|_|1|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|t|
15|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|t|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|
16|_|_|_|_|_|s|S|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
17|_|_|_|s|s|s|_|_|t|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|
18|s|s|s|s|s|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|
19|s|s|s|s|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|
20|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|

| | = 5 feet
t = tree
s = stream
b = bridge

D = Devian
H = He Has No Name
W = wardog
1 = Kobold 1 (spellcaster)
2 = Kobold 2 (crossbow)


----------



## Urko (May 12, 2005)

*Aldinis’ story, continued  (Eff Flat, Erin, Sanae, Xavier)*

Aldinis meets Sanae’s skepticism with a nod.  ”You’re right, of course.  The fact that there are only five of you is a problem.” She frowns and stares at nothing, forgetting to address Sanae’s second question for the moment. She barely seems to hear the exchange between Xavier and Erin.

She shakes her head, as if to dispel her own uncertainty.  “ I understand your doubts. I have them myself. But I have found that the Prophecy tends to fulfill itself in unexpected ways.”  Aldinis pulls out and unfolds a larger sheet, about two feet square.  ”I received this just a few days ago from an associate. It’s a rubbing of the Vermithrax Tablet. Well, part of it, anyway. I’m told the entire thing is nearly one hundred feet high, and twice as long. I haven’t had time to write out a translation, so you’ll have to bear with me.”  Her lips move as she scans over the blurry characters, searching for the relevant section.  

”Ah, here we are. It refers to a great battle and the loss of a key. And something about a palace of ice – I haven’t figured that part out yet, but I assume it’s some sort of colorful metaphor; Vermithrax was quite fond of them. The important point is, several geographic markers are referred to that make it certain that it's talking about the same place I found...that.”  She indicates the leather tube with a slight jut of her chin before continuing.  ”Then there is a warning, ‘To defeat the ancient evil, the finder of the key must not bear it to the twin, but rather...’and there it cuts off. My correspondent informed me that the tablet was too worn to make a rubbing at that point. He could just barely make out what it said, but apparently, the key must be carried by surrogates.”

Noting Sanae and Xavier’s increasing impatience, she hurries on.  ”As you’ve probably guessed, I’m asking you to be my surrogates, if not necessarily divine saviours.”  She flashes Xavier a weak smile.  ”I imagine you probably think that the connection between these two bits of verse is weak at best. There is the key reference, of course, but I do have more to go on beyond that. Many Prophetic verses are preceded by a set of signifiers that indicate the configuration of the moons and planes when the events described will occur. The signifiers for both are the same, and both are now, give or take a couple months. These things are cyclic, of course. The last time the alignment matched was during the second wave of human colonization of Khorvaire. The next time will be in about six thousand years.”

Aldinis picks up the tube and fidgets with it.  ”Look, I know you have difficulty in believing all of this. Let me make a proposition to you. If your journey brings you across the sixth individual I described, will you at least consider the possibility? I’m not asking you to abandon your current quest. All I ask is that you take this with you, and let Fate run its course. If I’m wrong, and this is not the correct place or time, no harm done. Just bring it back to me and I’ll keep looking for the true meaning.” She fixes her eyes on Sanae. ”But if I’m right, can you, in good conscience, risk not taking what you need to destroy an ‘ancient evil’ as the tablet suggests?”


----------



## Harvey (May 12, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin looks to the rest of the group... then to Aldinis. "Well, if what you propose is true, and we are destined to be your proxies, then from what I've seen of destinies it will happen whether we agree to it or not. For my part, I have always been intrigued in the Draconic Prophecy and how it fits into our world. Think of it... if it _is_ our destiny to be of some importance, then maybe all of this is happening for a reason... Sanae's party's death... the unique abilities of Eff Flat... Dargin and Shar not joining us... even"  she stifles a shutter "the destruction of Cyre. I, for one, am willing to find out what this all means..."


----------



## Pebele (May 13, 2005)

Sanae considered carefully all that was said. She flexed her hands with increasing impatience as she appeared to be having an intense discussion with herself.

_She is right. No matter what I may or may not believe, if I am warned of a grave danger to the world, I must do all within my power to stop it. This prophecy, it does hit a bit close to home to be written off easily. And Erin believes this, and I trust her. I cannot ignore this. I simply cannot._

"I am still not convinced that this prophecy is accurate or that our group may be part of it. However, you are correct, I cannot ignore what you have told us. If Erin is willing to believe you, then so am I. But do know this; if you have made this up for some unknown purpose, you will have to answer for your actions. You can be assured that I keep my word."

She looked from Erin to Xavier, then back to Aldinis. "Is this all the information you have for us, or will you be providing us with anything else, should we all agree to this task?"


----------



## Yeoman (May 13, 2005)

Xavier looked from Aldinis to Erin and then to Sanae before speaking.

"It appears that you've gained some trust from the others. But not from me. I won't try to change their minds, and I'll even agree to assist them, but until we see this mythical sixth member I don't believe a word of what you say. If we hook up with them, then I might start to open myself up to the idea. But until then, I'm just keeping the peace in this group. Understood?"


----------



## Harvey (May 13, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin listens to Sanae, and Xavier, chiming in after Xavier has said his peace. "I know I, for one, would not force this on you, old friend. Though, I must admit, I feel a bit safer having you along for the ride. Now..."  turning to Aldinis "since you ask something of us, might I ask something of you? Might I examine this key? Perhaps I might be able to glean some information that others cannot." Erin holds out her hand to Aldinis.

OOC: Once she receives the key, she will attempt to use her Artificer Knowledge check to find out any information (school of spell, etc) that generated the "feeling". Do you want me to make the check, or do you Urko?


----------



## doghead (May 13, 2005)

*'he has no name', warforged, warrior.*



			
				Urko said:
			
		

> "Kek, forget the old man. Help me finish off this warforged."




The warforged in question growls something incomprehesible. The warforged creaks like a tree battered by a storm as the magic attacks strike him. But he does not move. 

_You are beginning to irritate me little kobolds. When my senses have returned to normal, you will not be here if you have any sense._

The dog barks some more. As if thats going to help.


----------



## P0L (May 13, 2005)

*Old Borden, Human male Clr4*

[sblock]
*Devian Borden*
Old Borden

*Human male, Cleric 4 of the Sovereign Host*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Age:* 67

Str 6 (-2)
Dex 9 (-1)
Con 8 (-1)
Int 14 (+2)
Wis 19 (+4)
Cha 16 (+3)

*Action Points:* 7

HD 4d8-4 (hp 19)  Current: 12

*Initiative:* -1
*Speed:* 30 .......... [base 30, light armor]

*AC 15 *... [base 10, +5 armor, -1 dex, +1 deflection]
- Touch 10 ........ [base 10, -1 dex, +1 deflection]
- Flat Footed 15 .. [base 10, -1 dex, +1 deflection]

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +0, Will +8

*BAB* +3, *Grapple* +1

*Attacks:*
- Quarterstarff +2 melee (1d6-2, bludgeoning 20x2)
- Crossbow +3 ranged (1d8, piercing, 19-20x2, 20 ft.)

*Skills:*28

+6 Concentration ......[7 ranks, -1 con]
+10 Diplomacy ..........[7 ranks, +3 cha]
+9 Knowledge(religion).[7 ranks, +2 int]
+1 Knowledge(history)..[1 rank, +2 int]
+5 Heal................[1 rank, +4 wis]
+5 Craft (woodworking).[1 rank, +4 wis]
+6 Sense motive (cc)...[2 ranks, +4 wis]

*Feats:*
- Scribe scroll
- Sacred Boost
- Extra turning

*Turn undead: *
10/day, 60ft
check: 1d20+3
damage: 2d6+7

*Domains:*
-Sun (greater turning 1/day)
-Healing (+1 CL healing spells)

*Spells:*
5/4+1/3+1

Lv0 (DC 14) 5
Cure minor wounds, Guidance, Detect magic, Light x2

Lv1 (DC 15) 4+1
Bless, Cause fear, Sanctuary, Shield of faith + Endure elements

Lv2 (DC 16) 3+1
Bears endurance, Hold person, Zone of truth + Heat metal

*Posessions:*--------------------->*5345gp*

Chain Shirt +1...................1250gp
Mwk Quarterstaff / Holy symbol....300gp
Ring of protection +1 ...........2000gp
Mwk light crossbow................335gp
Bolts x30...........................3gp
Cloack of resistance +1 .........1000gp
Wand of cure light wounds x30 ....450gp
Pocket knife........................2gp
Backpack............................5gp
-Waterskin
-Bedroll
-Rations x2
-Flint/Steel
-candles
-writing tools and parchment

*Treasure:*
5gp

*Background:*
Devian is a neutral good cleric of the Sovereign host.
When he was younger he served in the war, fighting against the Karranthi 
(that's why he hates undead) but he was always in support, 
healing the wounded -a thing he's always had a knack for.

For 30 years he's been content with being a small town cleric,
helping refugees and people fleeing from the fronts.
He never wanted profit and will heal anyone who needs it.

Now that the war is finally over, he intends to fullfill a
promise made to a halfling friend who died in his care, to
find out what happened to his family, a young dragonmarked 
halfling of house Jorasco with a wife and infant son who 
dissapeared in one of their travels 20 years ago.

For the last two years Devian has been joining bands of adventurers
and honing up his skills, he discovered that he enjoys life on the
road and adventure makes him feel younger.

*Appearance:*
Tall and thin, Old borden has weathered olive skin. He is completely bald, but keeps a short and thick white beard he usually strokes while thinking.
His green eyes look intelligent and happy.

He wears loose priest robes, tied by a sash on the waist from which the silver holy symbol of the Sovereign host hangs. Underneath the robes a fine chain shirt can be seen.
Borden uses a quarterstaff bound with mithril and with an embedded holy symbol as a focus for his power, walking aid and ocassional weapon. When he travels he hangs his crossbow and a small backpack on his back.

*Personality:*
Old borden is wise and kind. He has seen a lot of good and bad in the world, and since the days of the war he dedicated himself to selflessly help those in need. He is a positive fellow, always in a good mood. He preaches the Host's teachings but is no fanatic, he accepts that many are faithless or neglect their worship, Borden hopes that by his acts of good he will set an example and win them over.

He doesnt tolerate liers and is a very good judge of character.

You can always find with him a small pocket knife that he uses to carve wood when he has time, and candles for a nightly prayer. 

He prays for spells and guidance at night before sleeping or first thing in the morning. He prefers praying at night for spells of a more agressive nature.
[/sblock]

Forget the old man! mumbles Borden irritated,  you'll most certainly won´t forget me, disrespectful lizard!    

 _ By the Divine Grace, stand still and face your fate, sinner!_ chants the old man as he points with the staff towards the kobold. 
The holy simbol on the staff crackles with divine energy as Borden unleashes the powers granted to him by the Host.

ooc: On his turn casts Hold person at the crossbow wielding kobold, save DC16 and advance to melee range to N8


----------



## Urko (May 13, 2005)

*A burden is passed (Eff Flat, Erin, Sanae, Xavier)*

Aldinis freely passes the tube to Erin. When the artificer unwraps the strange artifact again, each of you is prepared for the emotional impact and the effect is far less distracting. Despite her training, Erin can detect no magic within it. She speculates that it might be psionic in nature; House Cannith taught it’s heirs about the existence of such phenomena but had little in-depth knowledge to pass on.  About all that 's known about psionics is that it involves an interaction between sentient minds and the Planes of Dream and Madness.  (OOC:  I rolled the appropriate checks for her.)

As Erin examines the package, Aldinis speaks.  ”I have little else to tell you. I will continue to study, and watch. The only other bit of advice I can offer is personal, not gleaned from the Prophecy. Do not trust the Riedrans. Ever. They may appear to be charming benefactors, but the face you see is a mask, hiding the vilest monster you can imagine.” It is common knownledge that much of Newthrone was built with Riedran money and assistance. They have even gone so far as to supplement the militia with their own troops, nominally placed directly under the King’s command. The massive blackscale attack three months ago would certainly have overwhelmed the city’s defenses without their help.

Aldinis reaches into her pocket and pulls out a paper-wrapped bundle, about the size of halfling’s fist.  ”I have one other thing to give you.”  She unwraps the paper to reveal another crystal, delicate pink with gold streaks.  ”Take this. If ever you are in dire trouble, if there seems to be no hope at all, break it. It will let me know where you are and I will come, as quickly as possible, and help, if I’m able.”  She looks at the floor.  ”I admit, it’s not much.  My powers are limited, so don’t expect miracles.  But I will do what I can.”  She walks towards the window and hops up onto the sill, preparing to step into the empty air.


----------



## Urko (May 13, 2005)

*Dockside encounter, round 3 (Borden, ‘he has no name’)*

‘he has no name’s’ vision clears. He can see the skinny kobold continuing to back away, making arcane gestures as it goes. Unfortunately, the warforged’s limbs will not respond to his will and he can’t summon the concentration necessary to focus his psychic abilities.***

Borden has more luck. Just as the kobold is raising its crossbow for another shot, a beam of divine brilliance bathes the reptilian in dim white light, freezing it in place. Sensing an advantage, Borden closes to melee range. 

The spellcaster calls over it’s shoulder, ”Kek, I’m not fooling around. He’s shaking it off – come help me, quick!” It sends another pair of arcane bolts into the warforged. (7 HP damage again)

***(OOC: ‘he has no name’ was _stunned_ by the kobold’s spell for two rounds and _blinded_ for one. Stunned characters drop all held items, have -2 to AC and lose their DEX bonus to AC, and can take no actions of any sort. Remember that your dog can still act. ‘he has no name’ will be back to normal next round.)


|_|A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T 
01|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|
02|_|_|_|_|t|_|t|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|
03|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
04|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|t|_|t|_|_|_|
05|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
06|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|
07|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|_|_|2|_|_|_|_|_|
08|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|t|_|D|t|_|_|_|_|_|
09|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|
10|_|_|_|_|t|s|s|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|
11|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
12|_|_|_|t|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|
13|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
14|_|_|_|_|t|_|W|H|b|_|_|1|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|t|
15|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|t|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|
16|_|_|_|_|_|s|S|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
17|_|_|_|s|s|s|_|_|t|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|
18|s|s|s|s|s|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|
19|s|s|s|s|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|
20|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|

| | = 5 feet
t = tree
s = stream
b = bridge

D = Devian
H = He Has No Name
W = wardog
1 = Kobold 1 (spellcaster)
2 = Kobold 2 (crossbow)


----------



## P0L (May 13, 2005)

*Old Borden, human male CLR4*

[sblock]
*Devian Borden*
 Old Borden

*Human male, Cleric 4 of the Sovereign Host*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Age:* 67

 Str 6 (-2)
 Dex 9 (-1)
 Con 8 (-1)
 Int 14 (+2)
 Wis 19 (+4)
 Cha 16 (+3)

*Action Points:* 7

 HD 4d8-4 (hp 19)  Current: 12

*Initiative:* -1
*Speed:* 30 .......... [base 30, light armor]

*AC 15 *... [base 10, +5 armor, -1 dex, +1 deflection]
 - Touch 10 ........ [base 10, -1 dex, +1 deflection]
 - Flat Footed 15 .. [base 10, -1 dex, +1 deflection]

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +0, Will +8

*BAB* +3, *Grapple* +1

*Attacks:*
 - Quarterstarff +2 melee (1d6-2, bludgeoning 20x2)
 - Crossbow +3 ranged (1d8, piercing, 19-20x2, 20 ft.)

*Skills:*28

 +6 Concentration ......[7 ranks, -1 con]
 +10 Diplomacy ..........[7 ranks, +3 cha]
 +9 Knowledge(religion).[7 ranks, +2 int]
 +1 Knowledge(history)..[1 rank, +2 int]
 +5 Heal................[1 rank, +4 wis]
 +5 Craft (woodworking).[1 rank, +4 wis]
 +6 Sense motive (cc)...[2 ranks, +4 wis]

*Feats:*
 - Scribe scroll
 - Sacred Boost
 - Extra turning

*Turn undead: *
 10/day, 60ft
 check: 1d20+3
 damage: 2d6+7

*Domains:*
 -Sun (greater turning 1/day)
 -Healing (+1 CL healing spells)

*Spells:*
 5/4+1/3+1

 Lv0 (DC 14) 5
 Cure minor wounds, Guidance, Detect magic, Light x2

 Lv1 (DC 15) 4+1
 Bless, Cause fear, Sanctuary, Shield of faith + Endure elements

 Lv2 (DC 16) 3+1
 Bears endurance, Hold person, Zone of truth + Heat metal

*Posessions:*--------------------->*5345gp*

 Chain Shirt +1...................1250gp
 Mwk Quarterstaff / Holy symbol....300gp
 Ring of protection +1 ...........2000gp
 Mwk light crossbow................335gp
 Bolts x30...........................3gp
 Cloack of resistance +1 .........1000gp
 Wand of cure light wounds x30 ....450gp
 Pocket knife........................2gp
 Backpack............................5gp
 -Waterskin
 -Bedroll
 -Rations x2
 -Flint/Steel
 -candles
 -writing tools and parchment

*Treasure:*
 5gp

*Background:*
 Devian is a neutral good cleric of the Sovereign host.
 When he was younger he served in the war, fighting against the Karranthi 
 (that's why he hates undead) but he was always in support, 
 healing the wounded -a thing he's always had a knack for.

 For 30 years he's been content with being a small town cleric,
 helping refugees and people fleeing from the fronts.
 He never wanted profit and will heal anyone who needs it.

 Now that the war is finally over, he intends to fullfill a
 promise made to a halfling friend who died in his care, to
 find out what happened to his family, a young dragonmarked 
 halfling of house Jorasco with a wife and infant son who 
 dissapeared in one of their travels 20 years ago.

 For the last two years Devian has been joining bands of adventurers
 and honing up his skills, he discovered that he enjoys life on the
 road and adventure makes him feel younger.

*Appearance:*
 Tall and thin, Old borden has weathered olive skin. He is completely bald, but keeps a short and thick white beard he usually strokes while thinking.
 His green eyes look intelligent and happy.

 He wears loose priest robes, tied by a sash on the waist from which the silver holy symbol of the Sovereign host hangs. Underneath the robes a fine chain shirt can be seen.
 Borden uses a quarterstaff bound with mithril and with an embedded holy symbol as a focus for his power, walking aid and ocassional weapon. When he travels he hangs his crossbow and a small backpack on his back.

*Personality:*
 Old borden is wise and kind. He has seen a lot of good and bad in the world, and since the days of the war he dedicated himself to selflessly help those in need. He is a positive fellow, always in a good mood. He preaches the Host's teachings but is no fanatic, he accepts that many are faithless or neglect their worship, Borden hopes that by his acts of good he will set an example and win them over.

 He doesnt tolerate liers and is a very good judge of character.

 You can always find with him a small pocket knife that he uses to carve wood when he has time, and candles for a nightly prayer. 

 He prays for spells and guidance at night before sleeping or first thing in the morning. He prefers praying at night for spells of a more agressive nature.
 [/sblock]

Borden calls cheerfully to the spellcaster kobold: Kek can't answer you, my young assailant, he is too busy holding palaver with the OLD MAN! while taking aim with both hands on his mithril-laced qarterstaff. Borden thinks _ This reminds me of  the krikkit matches at the temple, almost 40 years ago..  _ and he is almost chuckling as he swings a powerful blow against the kobolds head.

ooc: Borden takes the full round to aim a coup de grace on the kobold. He does his best to do SUBDUAL damage (if you allow to convert the damage to subdual and the save against unconsiousness, if not, let the pesky beast die)


----------



## doghead (May 14, 2005)

*'he has no name', warforged warrior*

ooc: Don't play spellcasters much, so I didn't really know what had happened to hhnn exactly. Just guessed. Will edit the previous post.

"Ah. Kek. And. Friend. You. Are. Still. Here. Good."

Meanwhile the hound barks. Its not really helping. But when you have a dogs brain, these things are not so obvious.

ooc: Next round. Pick up spear and hurl it at K1.


----------



## Harvey (May 14, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin takes the pink and gold crystal from Aldinis, and examines it as well. She takes a look at Aldinis as she goes to leave, anxious to discuss this new development with the rest of the group outside of the ears of the intruder. She double-checks to make sure one of them has the prophecy as well... she has a feeling it might be useful sometime soon.


----------



## Pebele (May 14, 2005)

When Aldinis moved back out the window, Sanae found herself still holding the page with the prophecy written on it. She read the lines over again before looking back and forth between Xavier and Erin, eager to discuss things with them.

"I, for one, do not feel I will be getting any more sleep tonight. We should close and lock all our windows and doors before speaking freely."

She looked at the two objects Erin held in her hands with a strange expression on her face. "I do not wish to be in possession of either of those objects. Erin, it makes the most sense for you to hold them."

And then she moved away, checking each and every window and door she could find, her sword ever at her side.


----------



## Yeoman (May 14, 2005)

After watching Sanae close the windows, Xavier turned to address Erin and Sanae.
"Is there anything you can tell us about those objects Erin? I know you're good with that kind of thing. Also, do either know much about this prophecy that she was going on about? I always thought it was some silly superstition, but the list of the people is kind of...uncanny. Not that I would have admitted that in front of Aldinis. She made me a bit...ah..uncomfortable."
Setting his sword down on a table next to him, he waited for their responses.


----------



## Pebele (May 14, 2005)

Sanae returned from closing the windows and remained standing near Xavier. She listened to what he had to say before adding her own thoughts.

"I do not know much of the prophecy. I am aware of dragonmarks and dargonmarked houses, of course, but other than that I have no interest in it. However, all are entitled to their... beliefs, assuming that their beliefs do not infringe upon the rights of others. I agree that this part of the prophecy is quite uncanny, I certainly can see why one might thinks it pertains to us." She took a deep breath before continuing, "There is something else... I do not trust that woman entirely. I feel that she may be hiding somehting from us, but I do not know what it is. I did not feel a sense of malice form her, but I didn't feel much of anything, really. I think we should be very careful in planning out our next moves."

With that she set her sword aside and took a seat, waiting to hear Erin's thoughts.


----------



## Harvey (May 15, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin studies the two pieces in her hands as Xavier and Sanae express their concerns. "I echo both of your... uneasiness about her. She was definitely hiding something from us. What that was, I do not know. But I am inclined to take certain things at face value. For instance, why would some stranger create a false prophecy and an elaborate ruse for the five of us. What have we to offer? We have no coin to our name, and no value to the political arena of Newthrone, or all of Q'Barra for that matter. So, simple schemes like a set-up for robbery and the such I would rule out."

"If this prophecy is authentic, then this raises some questions. It is a shame we do not have access to the Library of Korranberg or Morgrave University... we might be able to verify the prophecy if that were the case. In any regards, the dragons take the prophecy very seriously, and whatever garners the attention of the dragonkin, I do not think we should dismiss it lightly."

"So, we have this prophecy, given to us by a woman none of us trusts. What do we do? Well, I do not believe there is much we can do, beyond continue with our current job. We were not set with a specific task, and even if we were, as much as I'd like to play out some dream adventure involving propecies and palaces of ice, there are real world concerns that we need to attend to, like a paying job."

"As for the devices, I am scared to say that I do not know what they do. I have not seen anything like either of these in my studies, which lends me to believe that they are psionic in nature. I have not studied much about psionics, and I have not had the opportunity to meet any kalashtar or study their equipment. Maybe our unnamed 'forged friend can shed some light on them."

"In the meantime, we have this crystal rod, we have her crystalline warning alarm, for lack of a better term, we have the translation of the Codex Alaraxus, and we have the rubbing of the Vermithrax Tablet. In our free time, I can do some research on these items, and see if I can find out more... whether they support her wild claims or not."

"But, for the night, I agree with Sanae that I doubt I will be getting any sleep tonight. With one intruder and with our unnamed warforged wandering about who-knows-where, I think it best that we post guards and keep our eyes open. Luckily..."  Erin turns to Eff Flat "we have someone who does not need to sleep to watch our baks tonight."


----------



## Urko (May 16, 2005)

*Dockside encounter, round 4 (Borden, ‘he has no name’)*

‘He has no name’ picks up and hurls his spear at the kobold spellcaster. The kobold’s shriek of terror when it sees the warforged attacking is nothing compared to its scream of pain when the spear hits and bites deeply into its side. ”Kek, help me!” he squeals as he scurries for cover. ‘he has no name’ can no longer see the kobold, but he can hear a loud snap from behind the tree it retreated to. 

Kek is in no position to help anyone. Held in place by the power of the Sovereigns, it is an easy target for Borden’s quarterstaff. A quick blow to the head sends the little reptile into unconsciousness. 

OOC Stuff
A note about attack (and other rolls):
In general, unless there are special circumstances, go ahead and roll your own attacks and damage at the same time; just include a link to whatever online diceroller you use. There’s a good one at http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py, for anyone who isn’t already aware of it. See below for my preferred method of posting roll results. If I roll for you I will usually let you know the roll unless story reasons dictate otherwise. If anyone has questions about how all this works, please let me know.

Since I think there was some confusion about which round ‘he has no name’ was able to act again. This is the round he recovers from being stunned, so to save time I went ahead and rolled the attack. 

‘he has no name’
Ranged Attack = 23
Damage = 7

Borden
Melee Attack = automatic hit (coup de grace)
Damage = 8 (non-lethal)
Kobold fails its Fortitude safe and is knocked unconscious.


|_|A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T 
01|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|
02|_|_|_|_|t|_|t|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|
03|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
04|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|t|_|t|_|_|_|
05|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
06|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|
07|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|_|_|2|_|_|_|_|_|
08|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|t|_|D|t|_|_|_|_|_|
09|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|
10|_|_|_|_|t|s|s|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|
11|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
12|_|_|_|t|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|
13|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
14|_|_|_|_|t|_|W|H|b|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|t|
15|_|_|_|_|_|_|s|s|_|_|_|t|_|_|t|1|_|_|_|_|
16|_|_|_|_|_|s|S|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
17|_|_|_|s|s|s|_|_|t|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|
18|s|s|s|s|s|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|
19|s|s|s|s|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|
20|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|t|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|

| | = 5 feet
t = tree
s = stream
b = bridge

D = Devian
H = He Has No Name
W = wardog
1 = Kobold 1 (spellcaster)
2 = Kobold 2 (crossbow)


----------



## Urko (May 16, 2005)

*Aldinis departs (Eff Flat, Erin, Sanae, Xavier)*

Aldinis pauses at the window, a look of surprise on her face.  ”It just occurred to me that the Prophecy descriptions of each of you were very...personal, weren’t they?”  She considers the matter.  ”I suppose your embarrassment would explain your hostility.  One forgets these things in time.  Farewell”  Still mulling it over, she steps into the darkness and floats out of sight, leaving you to talk things over.

OOC: Is there anything else you would like to do tonight? Any more supplies to purchase in the morning? Remember, you still have 50 dragons (500 gp) that you can spend if you wish.


----------



## Pebele (May 17, 2005)

After Aldinis exited, Sanae closed and locked the window she vacated. She then took a few deep breaths, trying to gather her wits before speaking to Erin.

"I respect you, Erin, and as you are willing to give this prophecy some thought, so am I. As for what to do about it, didn't she say to just be vigilant? I say we take that advice. Perhaps the rod will start to react, or perhaps we shall see something that bears closer inspection. Regardless, our first priority if our paid job."

OOC: There is nothing else that I want to buy, anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## P0L (May 17, 2005)

*Old Borden, human male CLR4*

[sblock]
*Devian Borden*
  Old Borden

*Human male, Cleric 4 of the Sovereign Host*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Age:* 67

  Str 6 (-2)
  Dex 9 (-1)
  Con 8 (-1)
  Int 14 (+2)
  Wis 19 (+4)
  Cha 16 (+3)

*Action Points:* 7

  HD 4d8-4 (hp 19)  Current: 12

*Initiative:* -1
*Speed:* 30 .......... [base 30, light armor]

*AC 15 *... [base 10, +5 armor, -1 dex, +1 deflection]
  - Touch 10 ........ [base 10, -1 dex, +1 deflection]
  - Flat Footed 15 .. [base 10, -1 dex, +1 deflection]

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +0, Will +8

*BAB* +3, *Grapple* +1

*Attacks:*
  - Quarterstarff +2 melee (1d6-2, bludgeoning 20x2)
  - Crossbow +3 ranged (1d8, piercing, 19-20x2, 20 ft.)

*Skills:*28

  +6 Concentration ......[7 ranks, -1 con]
  +10 Diplomacy ..........[7 ranks, +3 cha]
  +9 Knowledge(religion).[7 ranks, +2 int]
  +1 Knowledge(history)..[1 rank, +2 int]
  +5 Heal................[1 rank, +4 wis]
  +5 Craft (woodworking).[1 rank, +4 wis]
  +6 Sense motive (cc)...[2 ranks, +4 wis]

*Feats:*
  - Scribe scroll
  - Sacred Boost
  - Extra turning

*Turn undead: *
  10/day, 60ft
  check: 1d20+3
  damage: 2d6+7

*Domains:*
  -Sun (greater turning 1/day)
  -Healing (+1 CL healing spells)

*Spells:*
  5/4+1/3+1

  Lv0 (DC 14) 5
  Cure minor wounds, Guidance, Detect magic, Light x2

  Lv1 (DC 15) 4+1
  Bless, Cause fear, Sanctuary, Shield of faith + Endure elements

  Lv2 (DC 16) 3+1
  Bears endurance, Hold person, Zone of truth + Heat metal

*Posessions:*--------------------->*5345gp*

  Chain Shirt +1...................1250gp
  Mwk Quarterstaff / Holy symbol....300gp
  Ring of protection +1 ...........2000gp
  Mwk light crossbow................335gp
  Bolts x30...........................3gp
  Cloack of resistance +1 .........1000gp
  Wand of cure light wounds x30 ....450gp
  Pocket knife........................2gp
  Backpack............................5gp
  -Waterskin
  -Bedroll
  -Rations x2
  -Flint/Steel
  -candles
  -writing tools and parchment

*Treasure:*
  5gp

*Background:*
  Devian is a neutral good cleric of the Sovereign host.
  When he was younger he served in the war, fighting against the Karranthi 
  (that's why he hates undead) but he was always in support, 
  healing the wounded -a thing he's always had a knack for.

  For 30 years he's been content with being a small town cleric,
  helping refugees and people fleeing from the fronts.
  He never wanted profit and will heal anyone who needs it.

  Now that the war is finally over, he intends to fullfill a
  promise made to a halfling friend who died in his care, to
  find out what happened to his family, a young dragonmarked 
  halfling of house Jorasco with a wife and infant son who 
  dissapeared in one of their travels 20 years ago.

  For the last two years Devian has been joining bands of adventurers
  and honing up his skills, he discovered that he enjoys life on the
  road and adventure makes him feel younger.

*Appearance:*
 Tall and thin, Old borden has weathered olive skin. He is completely bald, but keeps a short and thick white beard he usually strokes while thinking.
  His green eyes look intelligent and happy.

 He wears loose priest robes, tied by a sash on the waist from which the silver holy symbol of the Sovereign host hangs. Underneath the robes a fine chain shirt can be seen.
 Borden uses a quarterstaff bound with mithril and with an embedded holy symbol as a focus for his power, walking aid and ocassional weapon. When he travels he hangs his crossbow and a small backpack on his back.

*Personality:*
 Old borden is wise and kind. He has seen a lot of good and bad in the world, and since the days of the war he dedicated himself to selflessly help those in need. He is a positive fellow, always in a good mood. He preaches the Host's teachings but is no fanatic, he accepts that many are faithless or neglect their worship, Borden hopes that by his acts of good he will set an example and win them over.

  He doesnt tolerate liers and is a very good judge of character.

 You can always find with him a small pocket knife that he uses to carve wood when he has time, and candles for a nightly prayer. 

 He prays for spells and guidance at night before sleeping or first thing in the morning. He prefers praying at night for spells of a more agressive nature.
  [/sblock]

Walking cautiously, Borden approaches the retreating kobold he sees covering behind a tree. As he walks  using his staff and showing the palm of his empty hand he tries to talk some sense into the robber, with his most reassuring and stern voice:  Scaly one, your friend is down but not seriously hurt! We can talk our way out of this without further violence! Come out in peace and let us part without any death... 


ooc: Borden moves to P12 while trying his best diplomacy roll 20+10:30 
        WOW! a natural 20!!


----------



## Yeoman (May 17, 2005)

"We should turn in. Eff Flat can alert us if there is any trouble. We need to be rested and ready to head out tomorrow. Just in case though, keep a weapon near your bed. I'm not looking forward to another unexpected visitor tonight. "
With that said, Xavier heads off to his room and tries to return to sleep.

I can't think of anything else we might need. Anyone else?


----------



## doghead (May 17, 2005)

*'he has no name' warforged warrior.*

ooc: Urko, I have no problem with you rolling. But if you want us to roll our own attacks and damage, thats fine also.

The warforged strides forwards and collects the spear.

"Come out little one. The old man has chosen peace. It is his fight. I myself do not care one way or the other.

"But if you throw another of those zingers, I will beat you bloody."


----------



## Harvey (May 17, 2005)

*Erin*

OOC: Nope, I am fine, though remember we are expecting a delivery from DiCorso's... ideally, I'd like to find out more info about the rod, et. al. but it can take a backseat...

"*Yawn* I agree with Xavier, and would love to get back to bed. However, given the high traffic our room seems to be egenrating, I'd like to help Eff Flat out a bit. Eff, if you will allow me?"

Erin removes her gauntlet, and reaches out to Eff Flat, placing her hands on the warforged chest.  She begins a chant, as she pictures in her minds eye the various threads that make up the core of the warforged. After a few seconds, she stops and smiles. "There you go... I've toughened you up a bit for the night. It isn't much, but it'll help a little... at least until it wears off in the morning."

OOC: Erin infused Eff Flat with an Extended Magic Vestment infusion, giving him a +1 to AC for 8 hours, using up a 2nd level infusion slot. Once Erin sleeps, she will be recharged of her infusions.


----------



## Urko (May 17, 2005)

*Dockside Encounter, conclusion (Borden, ‘he has no name’)*

With his companion apparently out of commission, the spellcasting kobold leaps from cover and darts off deeper into the park. "You haven't heard the last of Irviss," he calls over his retreating shoulder.  Borden notices that the kobold drops a couple of its necklaces in its haste.

Looking closer, the cleric can see that they are seashells, covered with arcane symbols done in purple die or ink, each hanging from a woven vine cord. Another one lies nearby, broken. The nameless warforged and the old priest are left facing one another in the restored stillness of the night.


----------



## Urko (May 17, 2005)

*End Introduction*

This concludes the introductory portion of the adventure. We'll give 'he has no name' and Devian Borden a bit of time to get acquainted (and Eff Flat a chance to jump back in), then move on. 

EXP Awards:Erin, 'he has no name', Sanae, Veris:  600 ea.
Borden:  300
Eff Flat: 150​Excellent role-playing, everyone!


----------



## doghead (May 18, 2005)

*'he has no name' warforged warrior*

The warforged pats the dogs head.

"Thank you dog, your concern was most appreciated."

"Irviss and Kek. I will remember those names."

A faint rumbling sound emerges from the warforged, tinged with the smell of burnt ... something.

The warforged turns to the old man.

"Are you harmed?"


----------



## P0L (May 18, 2005)

*Old Borden, human male CLR4*

-Hurt? Just a scratch... but thanks for your concern. I was going to ask the same of you.. that chest plate seems a little scorched.. tough not as effective in warforged, my magic can do some healin. It's the least I can do for someone who so bravely defended a fragile old man.. But, let me please deal with Kek before he wakes up  says Borden picking up the charms the fleeting kobold dropped. He takes a paper out of a roll and scribbles with a pencil:
_" I leave here the belongings of the fleeing Irviss, and a galifar for you to buy a decent meal and meditate that the host may not give you another chance. Repent, while you can"_ He packs the coin and the charms and stuffs all of it on the pocket of the unconscious ruffian.

Then he extends a hand to his new friend. 
Borden is the name, a humble servant of the Gods. Wait, I'll try to heal you, but please walk with me out of the park, it'll make me feel safer. I'm heading for my hotel not far from here..

ooc: Borden offers to use one of his turn attempts and the Heat metal spell to spontaneously cast a maximized cure moderate wounds on the warforged, then he uses the Protect from elements to cast a cure light wounds on himself.


----------



## doghead (May 18, 2005)

The warforged watches as the old man returns the spellcasters items to the unconscious Kek and leaves him with some money, and a word to the wise. If the warforged could smile, he thinks that maybe he would be doing so at this point. 

The warforged takes the old mans hand at carefully shakes it 'just so'. There is a faint creaking/squeeking from his shoulder as he does so, and a thin ribbon of smoke trickles out of a gap in his torso.

"Well met Boden. I have no name to give you in return. I think," he wafts away the smoke, "I am wisest to accept your offer at this point. If it is no problem. Thank you."

"I will accompany you to your hotel if you wish. With my faithful hound. I have no pressing matter. You can talk if you wish. I will try to make conversation with you."


----------



## P0L (May 18, 2005)

*Old Borden, Human male Clr4*

[sblock]
*Devian Borden*
Old Borden

*Human male, Cleric 4 of the Sovereign Host*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Age:* 67
*Languages:* Common, Halfling, Celestial
*XP:* 300

Str 6 (-2)
Dex 9 (-1)
Con 8 (-1)
Int 14 (+2)
Wis 19 (+4)
Cha 16 (+3)

*Action Points:* 7

HD 4d8-4 (hp 19) *Current:* 19

*Initiative:* -1
*Speed:* 30 .......... [base 30, light armor]

*AC 15 *... [base 10, +5 armor, -1 dex, +1 deflection]
- Touch 10 ........ [base 10, -1 dex, +1 deflection]
- Flat Footed 15 .. [base 10, -1 dex, +1 deflection]

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +0, Will +8

*BAB* +3, *Grapple* +1

*Attacks:*
- Quarterstarff +2 melee (1d6-2, bludgeoning 20x2)
- Crossbow +3 ranged (1d8, piercing, 19-20x2, 20 ft.)

*Skills:*28

+6 Concentration ......[7 ranks, -1 con]
+10 Diplomacy ..........[7 ranks, +3 cha]
+9 Knowledge(religion).[7 ranks, +2 int]
+1 Knowledge(history)..[1 rank, +2 int]
+5 Heal................[1 rank, +4 wis]
+5 Craft (woodworking).[1 rank, +4 wis]
+6 Sense motive (cc)...[2 ranks, +4 wis]

*Feats:*
- Scribe scroll
- Sacred Boost
- Extra turning

*Turn undead: 9*
10/day, 60ft    
check: 1d20+3
damage: 2d6+7

*Domains:*
-Sun (greater turning 1/day)
-Healing (+1 CL healing spells)

*Spells:*
5/4+1/3+1

Lv0 (DC 14) 5
Cure minor wounds, Guidance, Detect magic, Light x2

Lv1 (DC 15) 4+1
Bless, Cause fear, Sanctuary, Shield of faith + Endure elements

Lv2 (DC 16) 3+1
Bears endurance, Hold person, Zone of truth + Heat metal

*Posessions:*--------------------->*5345gp*

Chain Shirt +1...................1250gp
Mwk Quarterstaff / Holy symbol....300gp
Ring of protection +1 ...........2000gp
Mwk light crossbow................335gp
Bolts x30...........................3gp
Cloack of resistance +1 .........1000gp
Wand of cure light wounds x30 ....450gp
Pocket knife........................2gp
Backpack............................5gp
-Waterskin
-Bedroll
-Rations x2
-Flint/Steel
-candles
-writing tools and parchment

*Treasure:*
5gp

*Background:*
Devian is a neutral good cleric of the Sovereign host.
When he was younger he served in the war, fighting against the Karranthi 
(that's why he hates undead) but he was always in support, 
healing the wounded -a thing he's always had a knack for.

For 30 years he's been content with being a small town cleric,
helping refugees and people fleeing from the fronts.
He never wanted profit and will heal anyone who needs it.

Now that the war is finally over, he intends to fullfill a
promise made to a halfling friend who died in his care, to
find out what happened to his family, a young dragonmarked 
halfling of house Jorasco with a wife and infant son who 
dissapeared in one of their travels 20 years ago.

For the last two years Devian has been joining bands of adventurers
and honing up his skills, he discovered that he enjoys life on the
road and adventure makes him feel younger.

*Appearance:*
Tall and thin, Old borden has weathered olive skin. He is completely bald, but keeps a short and thick white beard he usually strokes while thinking.
His green eyes look intelligent and happy.

He wears loose priest robes, tied by a sash on the waist from which the silver holy symbol of the Sovereign host hangs. Underneath the robes a fine chain shirt can be seen.
Borden uses a quarterstaff bound with mithril and with an embedded holy symbol as a focus for his power, walking aid and ocassional weapon. When he travels he hangs his crossbow and a small backpack on his back.

*Personality:*
Old borden is wise and kind. He has seen a lot of good and bad in the world, and since the days of the war he dedicated himself to selflessly help those in need. He is a positive fellow, always in a good mood. He preaches the Host's teachings but is no fanatic, he accepts that many are faithless or neglect their worship, Borden hopes that by his acts of good he will set an example and win them over.

He doesnt tolerate liers and is a very good judge of character.

You can always find with him a small pocket knife that he uses to carve wood when he has time, and candles for a nightly prayer. 

He prays for spells and guidance at night before sleeping or first thing in the morning. He prefers praying at night for spells of a more agressive nature.
[/sblock]

On the walk to the hotel Borden tells the warforged of how he came seeking employment in a party as a healer. Eventually they realize that they are both working with the same party, at the same hotel.

ooc: I'm anxious to have all the party joined, so may we just skip to the reunion so we can move on?


----------



## doghead (May 18, 2005)

*'he has no name' warforged warrior*

The warforged is reticent about giving details about the job he has contracted to do, but eventually he acknowledges that they both seem to have taken employ with the same person. 

The warforged had planned to spend the last night in town with his dog. Perhaps looking over the harbour, or perhaps in under the old maple tree. However, he agrees to accompany Boden to the hotel and introduce him to the others. It is the least he can do.

"There is food there. And the beds have silk sheets. So I am told."

The warforged raps lightly on the door to the rooms. He glances down at the plate to confirm these are indeed the correct ones.


----------



## Yeoman (May 19, 2005)

Hey, I think Sanae, Xavier, and Erin are all asleep, so Eff Flat would have to open the door, so if he's not back yet should we just fast forward to the morning?


----------



## Urko (May 19, 2005)

*The journey begins*

Agreed. And Tailspinner seems to be MIA - I'll NPC him for a few days and if we don't hear from him I'll look for a replacement player to assume the part. Let's assume that Borden came in late in the night, went to sleep without speaking to anyone (except maybe Eff Flat) and left before everyone else got up (seems like older people always get up at the crack of dawn ). In your reactions to the departure sequence, please bear in mind that most of you will also be meeting Borden for the first time.

One final note - I'm in a play that's opening this weekend, so if my posts are a little sporadic over the next couple days, please bear with me.

The sun is shining brightly and a brisk breeze carries the scent of the hordes of orange taelfir blossoms crowding the banks. Most of the boats are already out; fisherman plying the waters where the river meets the sea, patrol boats keeping a watchful eye for carnivorous dinosaurs and other aquatic dangers, and even a few pleasure craft. 

Calabas waits for you at the entrance to Pier Six, leaning against the railing. He is dressed less formally than yesterday, although still all in black. He wears a simple short-sleeved shirt, knee breeches, and sandals, capping it all with a wide brimmed safari hat, which he tips in greeting. ”Good morning!  Slept well, I hope?  Shall we get this journey underway?”  He leads you to the end of the pier.  ”All aboard _Kolbek’s Pride_!”

The boat is a broad, rectangular shape, about ten feet wide and twice as long. It’s flat-bottomed and only the slight rounding of the front end and moderate angling of the prow give it any streamlining at all. The most prominent feature is a two-armed, dragonshard-studded wooden construction with loops on each end, mounted on a swiveling boom at the stern of the vessel. Erin recognizes it as the containment structure of an elemental ring, similar to those used on airships, although the elemental itself is dormant at the moment. There is an elevated chair in front and just to the left of the boom, from which the pilot can change the ring’s angle and direction. The area immediately in front of the pilot’s chair is open and about half full of carefully roped-down crates and barrels. At the front of the boat are four benches for passengers, two on each side. Poles support a green and yellow striped canopy that covers the entire length of the boat.

Calabas is in high spirits as the party boards.  ”This is a prototype of the river runners the Orien couriers use - perhaps you have seen them? This particular vessel is a bit larger than the ones the House of Passage finally settled on, and not quite as fast. Still, the entire trip will not take more than eight hours or so. We should arrive at the plantation in time for dinner.” Once you are all seated and your gear is stowed, Calabas climbs up to the pilot’s seat. He places his left arm into an intricately carved cradle attached to the seat and wraps his hand around a smooth black stone that protrudes from the hand rest.

The armature assembly shudders as the dragonshards along its length, carved into the shape of binding runes, begin to glow from within. Vague, misty shapes coalesce within the two loops and stretch out to join together and begin rotating, forming a ring of turbulent air about fifteen feet in diameter. As the ring picks up speed it is accompanied by the sound of an increasingly violent gale. Calabas shouts over the din. ”If you think this is bad, just wait until we get up to full speed!” Grasping the steering stick with his right hand, he angles the ring slightly upwards and the boat slowly backs away from the pier. Once clear, Calabas releases his grip on the black stone, then regrasps it. The elemental ring halts briefly, then reverses direction. _Kolbek’s Pride _lurches forward as it picks up speed while Calabas maneuvers into open water. The noise of the elemental ring rises until it seems as if a hurricane is propelling you. Soon you are past the city and outlying fields and dwellings and there is nothing but unbroken jungle racing past on both sides.


----------



## P0L (May 20, 2005)

*Old Borden, human male CLR4*

[sblock]
*Devian Borden*
 Old Borden

*Human male, Cleric 4 of the Sovereign Host*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Age:* 67
*Languages:* Common, Halfling, Celestial
*XP:* 300

 Str 6 (-2)
 Dex 9 (-1)
 Con 8 (-1)
 Int 14 (+2)
 Wis 19 (+4)
 Cha 16 (+3)

*Action Points:* 7

 HD 4d8-4 (hp 19) *Current:* 19

*Initiative:* -1
*Speed:* 30 .......... [base 30, light armor]

*AC 15 *... [base 10, +5 armor, -1 dex, +1 deflection]
 - Touch 10 ........ [base 10, -1 dex, +1 deflection]
 - Flat Footed 15 .. [base 10, -1 dex, +1 deflection]

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +0, Will +8

*BAB* +3, *Grapple* +1

*Attacks:*
 - Quarterstarff +2 melee (1d6-2, bludgeoning 20x2)
 - Crossbow +3 ranged (1d8, piercing, 19-20x2, 20 ft.)

*Skills:*28

 +6 Concentration ......[7 ranks, -1 con]
 +10 Diplomacy ..........[7 ranks, +3 cha]
 +9 Knowledge(religion).[7 ranks, +2 int]
 +1 Knowledge(history)..[1 rank, +2 int]
 +5 Heal................[1 rank, +4 wis]
 +5 Craft (woodworking).[1 rank, +4 wis]
 +6 Sense motive (cc)...[2 ranks, +4 wis]

*Feats:*
 - Scribe scroll
 - Sacred Boost
 - Extra turning

*Turn undead: 9*
 10/day, 60ft    
 check: 1d20+3
 damage: 2d6+7

*Domains:*
 -Sun (greater turning 1/day)
 -Healing (+1 CL healing spells)

*Spells:*
 5/4+1/3+1

 Lv0 (DC 14) 5
 Cure minor wounds, Guidance, Detect magic, Light, Purify food and drink

 Lv1 (DC 15) 4+1
 Bless, Cause fear, Sanctuary, Nimbus of light* + Endure elements

 Lv2 (DC 16) 3+1
Curse of ill fortune*, Hold person, Delay Poison + Heat metal

*: Complete Divine

*Posessions:*--------------------->*5345gp*

 Chain Shirt +1...................1250gp
 Mwk Quarterstaff / Holy symbol....300gp
 Ring of protection +1 ...........2000gp
 Mwk light crossbow................335gp
 Bolts x30...........................3gp
 Cloack of resistance +1 .........1000gp
 Wand of cure light wounds x30 ....450gp
 Pocket knife........................2gp
 Backpack............................5gp
 -Waterskin
 -Bedroll
 -Rations x2
 -Flint/Steel
 -candles
 -writing tools and parchment

*Treasure:*
 4gp

*Background:*
 Devian is a neutral good cleric of the Sovereign host.
 When he was younger he served in the war, fighting against the Karranthi 
 (that's why he hates undead) but he was always in support, 
 healing the wounded -a thing he's always had a knack for.

 For 30 years he's been content with being a small town cleric,
 helping refugees and people fleeing from the fronts.
 He never wanted profit and will heal anyone who needs it.

 Now that the war is finally over, he intends to fullfill a
 promise made to a halfling friend who died in his care, to
 find out what happened to his family, a young dragonmarked 
 halfling of house Jorasco with a wife and infant son who 
 dissapeared in one of their travels 20 years ago.

 For the last two years Devian has been joining bands of adventurers
 and honing up his skills, he discovered that he enjoys life on the
 road and adventure makes him feel younger.

*Appearance:*
 Tall and thin, Old borden has weathered olive skin. He is completely bald, but keeps a short and thick white beard he usually strokes while thinking.
 His green eyes look intelligent and happy.

 He wears loose priest robes, tied by a sash on the waist from which the silver holy symbol of the Sovereign host hangs. Underneath the robes a fine chain shirt can be seen.
 Borden uses a quarterstaff bound with mithril and with an embedded holy symbol as a focus for his power, walking aid and ocassional weapon. When he travels he hangs his crossbow and a small backpack on his back.

*Personality:*
 Old borden is wise and kind. He has seen a lot of good and bad in the world, and since the days of the war he dedicated himself to selflessly help those in need. He is a positive fellow, always in a good mood. He preaches the Host's teachings but is no fanatic, he accepts that many are faithless or neglect their worship, Borden hopes that by his acts of good he will set an example and win them over.

 He doesnt tolerate liers and is a very good judge of character.

 You can always find with him a small pocket knife that he uses to carve wood when he has time, and candles for a nightly prayer. 

 He prays for spells and guidance at night before sleeping or first thing in the morning. He prefers praying at night for spells of a more agressive nature.
 [/sblock]

Borden looks at the waters rushing past the side of the boat. He likes his new companions, so young and full of life. But this "prophecy" business they talked him about seems ominous. He has to admit that there are eerie similitudes between the ancient texts and the current group. Well, the Host's will be done. It's is a fine day for now.  He turns around and scans the deck looking for any one of his companions while he toys with a peculiar piece of wood he picked up from his adventures in the park last night, weighing the small chunck with a trained craftsman's eye..


----------



## Harvey (May 20, 2005)

OOC: FYI tailspinner said he would be away for a while, tho he said he'd be back by this past Monday. He hasn't posted in my game yet either... so I'm hoping it's just a delayed return.

Oh, and I would like to back-petal a bit for some flavor, if'n y'all don't mind 

Erin awakes at the hotel, quite grateful that the rest of her night were not haunted by nightmares. As always, she gets ready by carefully examining her gear. She sees the others begin to wake, and greets them accordingly, also making sure that Eff Flat made it through the night no worse for wear.

"Good morning, Calabas! While not the best of nights, it was not because of our luxurious accomodations. Many thanks for the stay. Oh, and we were expecting a package from DiCorso's... has it arrived? Sanae also has all of our receipts and the such, as well as the change."

When stepping aboard the _Kolbek’s Pride_, she admires its craftsmanship. If anyone asks, she excitedly explains the workings of the elemental vessel. She thinks to herself _"One day, I will be able to bind elementals such as these into my works... One day..."_

As the boat prepares for launch, she notes her unnamed warforged friend, and greets him. "Why, hello! I was afraid you wouldn't make it!"  She bends down to let the wardog sniff her hand. "And how you doing, boy? Haven't seen you in a while..."  It is then she notices the stranger standing behind he-has-no-name. "Oh, a new friend. And who might you be, stranger?"


----------



## doghead (May 20, 2005)

*'he has no name' warforged warrior.*

*** that night in the hotel ***

'he has no name' greets the warforged known as Eff Flat warily. In the name, in the instruments he sees something he has seen before in his fellow warforged; the adoption of a soft folk passion. Part of him envies them the sense of meaning they have found, part of him sees it as a weakness, a doomed attempt to be something they are not.

While the warforged first instinct is to leave once he had seen Boden introduced to the others, eventually he decides there is little to be gained by returning to the streets at this point in the night. But the hotel make him uncomfortable. Soft. Cloying. Cluttered. He feeds the hound from the remains of the food on the table, a better meal than it has had in a long while. A better meal than some of the people in the city have ever had, the warforged suspects. He works, seated on the floor of the main room, on the damage inflicted by the kobold spell caster. Finally, after collecting up his tools and returning them to their case, he retires to the small balcony for the night. Silk sheets are not for him, but the thick wool blanket off his bed does nicely for the hound.

*** the next morning ***

The warforged nods to Erin.*

"This is Boden. He is the number six."

*** at the harbour ***

The warforged leads the hound onto the boat. He has given up on trying to convince it to return 'home'. The warforged takes a seat in the bows in his usual place - on the floor. The hound collapses against the warforged. As the elemental ring starts to fire up, the hound opens its mouth to begin to howl. The warforged is ready for him and clamps a hand across the animal's muzzle.

ooc: *Hey Harvey, hhnn has had the hound as long as he has been in Q'barra, so Erin would know it well. Boden, however, is a new friend.


----------



## P0L (May 20, 2005)

As my suscint friend has stated, I'm Number Six.. also known as Devian Borden, or just Old Borden, as I was called in my town. Pleased to make your acquaintance  says the smiling old to Erin man saluting with an elaborate reverence. 

My trade is the healing of the body and the guidance of the soul. I'm a humble servant of the Most Exalted Sovereign Host.


----------



## Harvey (May 20, 2005)

OOC: Oops, sorry doghead. Purposely wasn't following your half of the thread (since I wouldn't know abou the fight "in game"), and didn't realize he was here all along  Retconned my post above to reflect the change.

Erin's eyes grow wide as Borden introduces himself. "I.... I'm sorry... did you say you were a cleric of the Sovereign Host?"  _"An aged servant of the divine, finding youth in adventure"_ pops into her head. She looks bervously to Sanae and Xavier. "Why, nice to meet you, Borden."  She regains her composure before offering introductions. "I am Erin, an artificer formerly of House Cannith. This is Sanae, a champion of the Silver Flame, and Xavier, a warrior from fallen Cyre. And the copper-tinted warforged over yonder is Eff Flat, a musician by trade. We've all been hired by Calabas for this job, though some of us have known each other previously."

"Now, if you have a free moment, Borden, we'd like to fill you in on something... and you too, o nameless one..."  she says as she gestures to he-has-no-name. Unless Sanae or Xavier do something to prevent her, Erin will first make sure Calabas is bust steering the vessel, huddle the group together, and recount their meeting with Aldinis.


----------



## Pebele (May 20, 2005)

As the group huddled together Sanae made her formal introduction to Borden. "As Erin said, I am Sanae Jarnell and I serve the SIlver Flame. She can better fill you in on the details of last night, she is much better with words than I."

Sanae outwardly seemed unaffected by Borden's introduction as a servant of the Divine Host, but inwardly she was having a bit of difficulty reconciling it.

_We've met the sixth member, it appears to be going as Aldinis said. I shall have to keep my wits about me. THere is sure to be trouble ahead._

"Erin, if you don't mind, let us give our companions only an overview of the night's events. There are only six involved in this business, after all."


----------



## Yeoman (May 20, 2005)

_Aged servant of the divine....it can't be him. Can it?_ Xavier returned Erin's nervous glance with one of his own, then mouthed _maybe he is_ to her.
"Nice to meet you, Devian. As Erin mentioned, my name's Xavier and if I can do anything for you just let me know. I'm sure Erin can fill you in on the details of what's going on. Erin, if you would? After finishing his piece Xavier returned to watching the jungle and the water as they fly on by while still maintaining an ear out for the conversation taking place.


----------



## doghead (May 21, 2005)

*'he has no name', warforged warrior.*

ooc: Can I just check, are the introductions being done in the hotel room or on the boat? The former makes more sense, the latter makes for better thread consistancy.


----------



## Yeoman (May 21, 2005)

ooc: introductions are being done on the boat, Urko said that Borden had left before the others got up, and everyone was asleep when Borden and No Name arrived.


----------



## Harvey (May 21, 2005)

Heeding Sanae's advice, Erin gives a brief description of Aldinis' visit. 

OOC: I'm just going to presume doghead and P0L can re-read the posts.  

After fielding any questions the two might have regarding the incident, Erin asks Old Borden "so, where did our unnamed friend find you? At the hotel? I don't remember seeing you there when we turned in... nor when we left this morning..."

OOC: Like the way I subtlely slip in a confirmation of what Yeoman says above?


----------



## P0L (May 21, 2005)

*Old Borden, human male CLR4*

Today, I was going to meet with the party I was hired to join -you- , and I was too exited to sleep.. i dont sleep so much these days.... so I went for a stroll in the park, you know, it was a beautiful night and... 

Borden goes on and on for about 40 minutes, telling every little detail of his encounter, and how the unnamed warforged saved him for a pair of scaly robbers. 

 ooc:storytelling  1d20+3: 6


----------



## Pebele (May 21, 2005)

ooc: chiming in to echo both Yeoman and Harvey. 

Sanae listened to Borden's story quietly, then cleared her throat. "It seems you had a rather busy night as well. I am glad that you both survived the encounter with a minimum of damage. I am interested in your thoughts of this Prophecy, Borden. but perhaps we should keep our talks to a minimum for the moment."

She turned away from the group and watched the scenery go by.


----------



## doghead (May 22, 2005)

*'he has no name', warforged warrior*

ooc: Yeap, missed that bit. Thanks. I didn't really read the 'in the hotel' posts either, so I'll go back over them asap.

The warforged follows the conversation with one ear, while keeping one eye on the hound. A couple of times he has to grab the animal's muzzle, but eventually, the hound gets the message and settles into a sullen silence.


----------



## Harvey (May 23, 2005)

While Sanae is enjoying the view, her comment has sparked Erin's curiosity. "Yes, Borden, what do you make of this prophecy? Your wisdom on this conundrum would be appreciated..."


----------



## P0L (May 23, 2005)

*Old Borden, Human male Clr4*

Mmm... a strange situation indeed...

The object exists, and seems to irradiate great power. That is a fact.

The Prophecy mentioned... well, the only proof you have is the apparent description of all the party individuals, any bard could weave such "prophecy" after taking a look at our resumees, wich our employer must have. Maybe I'm just a skeptic old geezer, but we should have questioned this Aldanis regarding how she found you.. ahh.. If only I'd been there! I had prayed for a spell to force the truth out of everyone just for that meeting...

Also, we have to consider this "student of the Prophecy" wasn't the prophecy draconic business? In my land there was a saying that went: "Do not meddle in the affairs of dragons, for you are crunchy and taste good with ketchup". What I mean is that I think that we should do what our apparently true employer told us, and watch out for this prophecy thing.

I for one, trust the Sovereigns to guide my path towards those in need. If there is evil there in any form, it will be my duty and pleasure to fight it in any way I can. I may seem frail, but I'm mostly a conduit for a much greater power than mine.

Sorry, I just let my mouth wander and I'm probably boring you youngsters, you'd think I'm senile..


----------



## Harvey (May 23, 2005)

"Oh, do not worry about boring us, Borden..."  Erin says with the reverence the elder cleric is due, then turns a sharp eye at Xavier, urging him to bide his tongue for the sarcastic comment she is sure is collecting there. "I agree that we will have to wait until fate unfolds this prophecy... though a _zone of truth_ would have come in handy last night, for sure. But, let us discuss this later and take a page from Sanae and enjoy the view."  Erin turns to the sea, enjoying the view of the water crashing about.


----------



## Yeoman (May 23, 2005)

As he received the don't do it look from Erin, Xavier bit his tongue and said nothing. Stifling a laugh he turned back to the scenery.


----------



## Urko (May 23, 2005)

*A journey interrupted*

OOC: Glad you all got yourselves introduced and sorted out the somewhat confusing timing. Thanks for bearing with my absence over the weekend, but now the run of the play I'm in is underway and I no longer have to spend every waking moment preparing for it. On with the game!

A couple clarifications: The package from DiCorsos' was delivered to your hotel room the night before, shortly after Erin, Sanae, and Xavier got back (forgot to mention that before). Also, in reference to Erin's comment about "looking out to sea," you're traveling upriver, not on the ocean.

As the day passes, the stifling wet heat begins to overwhelm even the stiff breeze generated by your rapid progress. The initial flood of coversation, comparison of notes, and planning passes and the humans lapse into a dull torpor. 'he has no name' is silent as always, and Eff Flat seems to be engrossed in listening to the cacophanous song of the elemental ring. He is the first to notice a decreasing of its shreik. He rouses the rest of the party, unnecessarily, as all of you quickly realize that _Kolbek's Pride_ is slowing and drifting to a stop. 

The cause is readily apparent. Another vessel is approaching rapidly from upriver. It is a much larger craft, about forty-five feet from stem to stern, equipped with sails and a row of oars. It flies the five-colored flag of Q'Barra. As it closes to approximately fifty yards and turns broadside on. You can see black and red uniformed archers scrambling into position. 

A tall figure holds up a conical instrument, evidently some sort of device to amplify the voice. Eff Flat is delighted by the perfect reproduction of sound - it seems as if the speaker is right next to you. His voice is soothing and almost melodious, with a lilting Riedran accent. "By authority granted by King Sebastes of Q'Barra, you are ordered to stand to and prepare to be boarded while we search for contraband."

Calabas stands, his face white with fear. He looks at all of you. "What should we do?"


----------



## Pebele (May 24, 2005)

As their boat stops Sanae quickly glances towards the other vessel before pulling Erin aside.

In a very queit voice she confers with the other woman, "Do you think there is a chance that they may be after the artifact? I know of nothing else we have which may warrant any concern from outside parties..."


----------



## Yeoman (May 24, 2005)

_What in the 9 hells is this about? And why is Calabas....oh no..._ Quietly Xavier leans over to Calabas and says "Are we carrying something that they or us should be concerned over? Is there something you need to tell us? Should we get ready to repel them?"  Taking a quick glance over the uniformed soldiers present on the riverboat, Xavier tries to size up the opposition. 

Xavier is using his quick reconnoiter feat, to get a quick estimate of the number of soldiers on the patrol craft.


----------



## Urko (May 24, 2005)

*Sizing up the situation*

Xavier estimates that there are twenty people on the opposing vessel.  About a dozen archers are in position with bows ready in hand, but not pointed (yet).  At Xavier's question, Calabas shakes his head.  "No, there's nothing.  Just supplies.  Cloth, tools, things of that nature.  Nothing unusual."  He pauses to consider.  "There are two barrels of nightwood ale - Mr. Novilderth's favorite vice, but hardly illegal."


----------



## Yeoman (May 24, 2005)

"Then what's to worry about? These kind of patrols are pretty normal, right?" Moving away from Calabas, Xavier approached Erin and Sanae.  "Listen, I think we've got some trouble, but maybe not. Calabas says we aren't hauling anything illegal on his end, so we should be ok. Are our...items tucked away safely? And there are about a dozen archers on that boat and we don't have much room to maneuver so...be ready." Xavier exchanged a quick look to Borden and both the warforged and mouthed _Trouble, so be ready for it._


----------



## Harvey (May 24, 2005)

OOC: Re-posting character to make include the various items taken from Aldinis plus what we purchased from DiCorso's

[sblock]
*Erin (formerly Erin d’Cannith)*
Female Human Artificer 4th lvl
Alignment CN (formerly N)

Str 15 +2 _(6 pts + 1pt at 4th) _
Dex 10 +0 _ (2 pts) _
Con 10 +0 _ (2 pts) _
Int 14 +2 _ (6 pts) _
Wis 10 +0 _ (2 pts) _
Cha 16 +3 _ (10 pts)_

Hit Points 27
Action Points 7
AC 17, Touch 10, Flat 17
Init +0
BAB +3, Grapple +5
Speed 20’ (base 30’, load 64/66, medium)
Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +4

+6 Melee, Masterwork Morningstar, 1d8+2 20/x2

Medium, 6' tall, 145 lb, 26 yrs old
Red hair, blue eyes, white skin

Speaks Common, Draconic, and Halfling

+8 Appraise (6)
+11 Craft (armorsmithing) (7)
+9 Craft (bowmaking) (5)
+11 Craft (weaponsmith) (7)
+9 Disable Device (7)
+4 Knowledge (arcana) (2)
+9 Knowledge (architecture and engineering) (7)
+4 Knowledge (the planes) (2)
+9 Spellcraft (7)
+10/+12 Use Magic Device (7) (+2 for wands, scrolls, and wondrous items)
+0 Listen (0) 
+0 Spot (0)

Feats
-Least Dragonmark (Mark of Making, _Make Whole_ 1/day) (1st level human)
-Extraordinary Artisan (1st level)
-Extend Spell (3rd level)

Artificer Abilities
-Artificer Knowledge
-Artisan Bonus
-Disable Trap
-Item Creation
-Scribe Scroll
-Brew Potion
-Craft Wondrous Item
-Craft Homunculus
-Exceptional Artisan (Bonus 4th Level Feat)

*History*
Erin d’Cannith was born of the Dragonmarked house Cannith in Cyre on Nymm 4, 972 YK. Raised by her parents Talsha and Erithea d’Cannith, Erin led a privileged life. During her 17th year she began her training as an artificer for the house. Her parents’ proudest moment came when, at the age of 18, she manifested the Mark of Making. At the age of 20, her services were leant to the Cyran army. She was tasked as a glorified maintenance worker, using her mark and her skills to keep the warforged the Cyrans purchased from House Cannith in working order throughout the war.

Erin traveled to the western front in 992 YK, assigned to the monitor the 3rd division of the Queen’s Army. She spent the next 4 years in the rear echelon, aiding in the repair of warforged. Erin cared little for the fighting, and due to her House Cannith upbringing, thought of herself and her house as “above” this conflict. During this war, the Last War, members of the dragonmarked houses were non-combatants, and as such were, by treaty, not to be attacked. In return, they would not attack and only serve support functions for all sides. Erin saw this as an invulnerability of sorts, which only caused her to become more and more removed from the war around her. She only associated with her family and others from her house, and was quite cold to the general fighter, caring more for the company of her warforged than for fellow humans. Little did Erin know that her live would be irrevocably changed on that fateful day: Olarune 19, 994 YK, the Day of Mourning.

The day began as any other: witnessing the Cyran forces continue to fight against their enemies. However, Erin awoke to a somber fact when a warforged scout attempted to place his embedded blade firmly in her stomach. All of a sudden, she realized that the warforged army was not treating her as a non-combatant. With the help of Cyran fighters, Erin managed to stay alive well into the third wave of warforged troops. However, when a stormship fired a fireball at her general location during a bombing run, Erin’s entire world went blank.

How Erin managed to survive the Day of Mourning is a mystery no one knows, for even Erin herself cannot bring herself of remember the event. However, in the wake of its destruction, she found herself with a band of Cyran refugees desperate to escape the horror of the newly-formed Mournlands. Despite her desire to immediately flee to Karrnath and the nearest House Cannith compound, Erin felt indebted to her saviors and agreed to join them on a trek to Q’Barra. The refugees felt that, out of all of the locales open to them after the destruction of Cyre, Q’Barra stood the best chance of having them. And so, over the course of the next two years, Erin embarked with her newfound allies to Q’Barra.

While on the journey, Erin began to warm up and feel sympathetic to the Cyrans. The destruction of her family and friends caused her to gain a new outlook on life. She no longer took a cold, unemotional outlook on life, and became an integral part of the caravan. The refugees found it extremely useful to have a dragonmarked artificer as part of their new family, and Erin found some new friends along the journey. [Note: if it makes sense, I would love for Erin to have met some other PCs during this time, especially other Cyran refugees or those from the Eldeen Reaches also heading towards Q’Barra]

When she reached Q’Barra, she made her way to the small House Cannith compound in Newthrone. When she reached the doors of the compound, however, she found herself barred by warforged guards. When she forced an audience with Kalar d’Cannith, Q’Barra’s regent, she was subject to yet another shock.

Evidently, after the destruction of House Cannith’s holdings and the death of the House’s patriarch in Cyre, the House was split off into three factions. Merrix d’Cannith, the head of House Cannith in Sharn, proposed an insidious measure: he believed the destruction of the nation of Sharn might be related to House Cannith, and possibly their creation forges. In an effort to purge the House, Merrix proposed excoriation (forcible removal from House Cannith) for all those of the ruling families in Cyre. Erin and her family were amongst those excoriated.

Devastated by her removal from House Cannith, Erin had no idea what to do. She found herself shunned from her old family, and with all connections from her old life severed, decided to begin a new life in Q’Barra. Over the next two years, Erin found herself enjoying a newfound freedom. She was no longer bound by the pomp and pageantry surrounding a dragonmarked youth, and was no longer a fighter in a war she did not understand. 

She took various jobs that came to her, and stayed in touch with her “Mourner” friends. In fact, they gave her a home-away-from-home, where she spent time creating her various items, most of which she donated to them. However, her old traveling companions went their separate ways a few months ago: half of them accepting Prince Oargev’s pleas to join him in New Cyre, the other half leaving for adventure on the continent of Xen’drik. Not willing to sacrifice her new life, she decided to remain in Q’Barra. Without her old friends, she has taken herself to joining various adventurers on whatever job she can find, now barely able to keep a few sovereigns in her pockets.

*Personality*
Erin is a forceful woman, with a fire in her eyes. She is not afraid to speak her mind, and will not back down from a conflict. She has a hatred for all things House Cannith, and has taken to embrace both her excoriation and her new life she found in the freedom of Q’Barra. While in search of nothing more than adventure and a life free from the responsibilities of being in a dragonmarked house, she tends to take jobs that involve the searching for more intriguing artifacts, mysteries, or even dragonshards for her creations. She is extremely loyal to her friends, though she tends to be a bit distrustful of those of any dragonmarked house or royal family.

*Appearance*
Erin is a tall, proud woman, with fiery red hair that spills out from under her helmet and piercing blue eyes. She carries a scar across her left cheek as a reminder of her last battle of the Last War. She is garbed in a traditional adventurers’ outfit. She wears well-worn breastplate (loot from a previous adventure), tan studded leather under her greaves, and black leather workboots. She also wears a gauntlet on her right hand, and a potion bracer on her left. Strapped to the right side of her belt is her trusty morningstar, a parting gift from Balar, a Cyran “mourner” friend. Those with keen eyes will also notice a Cyran Army signet ring on her finger (a gift from an old lover she no longer wishes to speak about). Those few lucky enough to have seen it would have taken notice of a least Mark of Making inscribed at the small of her back.

*Equipment*
+2 Breastplate (worn, 30 lb) 4350 gp
Explorer’s Outfit (worn, 8 lb) 0 gp

Masterwork Morningstar (belt right, 6 lb) 308 gp
Belt Pouch (belt front, 0.5 lb) 1 gp
Everburning Torch (belt left, 1 lb) 110 gp

Backpack (center back, 2 lb) 2 gp
Bedroll (below backpack, 5 lb) 1 sp

Potion Bracer (left wrist, 1.5 lb) 50 gp
Gauntlet (right hand, 1 lb) 2 gp
Signet Ring (with Cyran crest) (4th finger on left hand, 0 lb) 5 gp

Potion of _Cure Light Wounds_* (potion bracer, 0 lb) 25 gp
Potion of _Cure Light Wounds_* (potion bracer, 0 lb) 25 gp
Potion of _Cure Light Wounds_* (potion bracer, 0 lb) 25 gp

Waterskin- water (backpack, 4 lb) 1 gp
Flint & Steel (backpack, 0 lb) 1 gp
Trail Rations- 2 days (backpack, 2 lb) 1 gp
Ink Pen and 2 Ink Vials (backpack, 0 lb) 16 gp, 1 sp
Journal (backpack, 3 lb) 15 gp
Scroll of _Comprehend Language_* (backpack, 0 lb) 12 gp, 5 sp
Scroll of _Invisibility_* (backpack, 0 lb) 75 gp
Scroll of _Knock_* (backpack, 0 lb) 75 gp
Scroll of _Locate Object_* (backpack, 0 lb) 75 gp
Scroll of _Tongues_* (backpack, 0 lb) 187 gp, 5 sp
Potion of _Remove Fear_* (backpack, 0 lb) 25 gp
General Antitoxin x3 (backpack, 0 lb) [from DiCorso's Exotic Liquers and Alchemical Marvels]
Lizard and Toad Antitoxin x3 (backpack, 0 lb) [from DiCorso's Exotic Liquers and Alchemical Marvels]
Potion of _Cure Light Wounds_ x3 (backpack, 0 lb) [from DiCorso's Exotic Liquers and Alchemical Marvels]
Translation of the Codex Alaraxus (backpack, 0 lb) [from Aldinis]
Rubbing of the Vermithrax Tablet (backpack, 0 lb) [from Aldinis]
"Crystal Rod" (backpack, 0 lb) [from Aldinis]
"Crystal Warning Alarm" (backpack, 0 lb) [from Aldinis]

Coins- 7 gp, 8 sp (pouch, 0 lb)
Identification papers w/ portrait (pouch, 0 lb) 5 gp

*Created by Erin
[/sblock]

Erin moves quickly at Xavier's suggestions, using some of the larger party members to block her from view of the approaching ship. She quickly takes the papers containing the translation of the Codex Alaraxus and the rubbings of the Vermithrax Tablet and folds them to a reasonable size. She then shoves them between her breastplate and her chest, making sure that no pieces are sticking out. She quickly mutters under her breath "Xavier, quickly, how long do you think they would take to search the ship? How deep is the river?"


----------



## doghead (May 24, 2005)

*'he has no name' warforged warrior.*

The warforged climbs to his feet and considers the newcomer as it approaches. No doubt the _archers at the ready[/]i is a standard precaution when boarding. But that doesn't mean the warforged has to like it. He makes no move to remove the shield from his back, but his spear is in hand, propped lightly on the deck.

The warforged is a little startled by Calabas' loss of composure, but is reassured by his answer. He is more concerned by the possibilty of the items received last night being a problem. The warforged, realising what Erin intends, lends her the benefit of his broad, shield adorned back by stepping between her and the approaching boat. He keeps his attention on the other boat however.

The hound takes up its usual position, leaning slightly against the warforged leg. The warforged has not yet decided whether it is because the animal is exceptionally lazy, or because it wants to keep tabs on its companion.

Urko: 



Spoiler



ooc: manifest Detect Hostile Intent (3 pp, std action, 30 ft. radius., 40 min) as the barge gets to within 60 feet or so. As always, supress the display (Concentration +9).


_


----------



## P0L (May 24, 2005)

*Old Borden, Male Human Clr4*


I agree that we should let them search the ship, this looks like a routine inspection to me. We are a legal adventuring party, on a diplomatic mission and should have nothing to worry about.

It'd be wise, tough, to conceal all the artifact and prophecy stuff...


----------



## Yeoman (May 24, 2005)

"I'd say it wouldn't take them all that long to search us, but if they pull up every plank...As for the river let me think for a second, but what do you have in mind? Also, which one of us will answer the officer on the other ship, as I doubt he'll wait too much longer. I'll do it if you all want me to."

Can I tell how deep the river is, or just a rough guess?


----------



## Urko (May 24, 2005)

*Preparing for boarding*

Xavier estimates that the river is about thirty to forty feet deep out here in the center, which is where you have been running.  It gets shallower towards the banks, off course, but none of you is certain what kind of response a move towards the banks would provoke from the patrol boat.

The captain of the boat speaks through his amplifying device again.  "Please approach, very slowly.  Do not be afraid!  If you are not committing a crime against the Crown, you have nothing to worry about."

Calabas, hearing that the consensus seems to be to allow the search, climbs back into his seat.  He is still quite pale and seems to be almost shaking.  "I really must apologize.  It's just - I've never been good with...confrontations with authority."  In his terror, it takes him several tries to activate the elemental ring.  It howls to life weakly, and begins to propel you, at a snail's pace, towards the patrol boat.

hhnn:  go ahead and roll your Concentration check (DC 17) to manifest _detect hostile intent_ without display.
Everyone:  What is your plan for hiding the things Aldinis gave you?


----------



## Harvey (May 24, 2005)

OOC: Well, Erin has already stashed the papers regarding the prophecy between her breastplate and her breast. As for the rod and the crystal, what are the dimensions? I have a couple of ideas for what to do with them, but not sure whether to conceal them at all at this point...


----------



## Urko (May 24, 2005)

Disposition of the papers noted. The rod is about 18 inches long, 4-6 inches wide (more at the ends, less in the middle) and about 2 inches thick from the "sheared off"side to the outer edge. It is also unusually heavy for its size, about 12 lbs.  The crystal is about three inches in diameter and about 1 inch thick.


----------



## Pebele (May 24, 2005)

ooc: With the weight of the rod, it would make sense for Sanae to have relented and taken possession of it, reasoning both that she would be unencumbered by its weight and that there is no better person to be in possession of a potentially evil artifact. If Erin still carried it, Sanae would wish to take possession of Erin's pack, as whatever Sanae carries could be seen as property of the Church and therefore is not subject to unreasonable search. In her opinion, anyway.

Sanae took up a position in front of the group, next to No Name to shield Erin. To the group she said, "As an agent of  The Silver Flame, I will speak for us. Xavier, I respect your skills, but you must realize you are not the best, well, the best speaker. We have nothing to hide, but if they wish to make trouble perhaps they will think twice before crossing the Church."


----------



## doghead (May 25, 2005)

ooc: Supress Display (1d20+9=24)


----------



## Yeoman (May 25, 2005)

"Heh, good point. All right you do the talking, and we will be right behind you." Xavier rested his hand on his sword's hilt and waited for the patrol craft to board their vessel.


----------



## Harvey (May 25, 2005)

OOC: Yes, with that weight, I doubt Erin would be carrying it all this time. Regardless, from all the info, all my plans wouldn't work or look too suspicious. Just to lend continuity...

Erin considers some plans, but quickly decides against them. She slips both the wand and the crystal to Sanae, whispering "These would be safer in your possession..."


----------



## Pebele (May 26, 2005)

WIth the rod and the crystal safely stowed away on her person, Sanae squared her shoulders and watched as the other ship approached. Once she felt it was within range, she raised her voice to hail it.

"Please, come aboard and do your business, we have nothing to hide. I am sure that we all wish to be on our way as quickly as possible."


----------



## Urko (May 26, 2005)

*Boarding*

As you slowly draw nearer the patrol boat, the archers seem to tense, but still no arrow is nocked. Their uniforms show little beyond their eyes, blending them into a line of seemingly identical Riedran faces. Their leader, the one who spoke to you, stands out more. He is a tall man with exquisite features that would seem more at home on a marble statue of a god than on a mortal face. His long indigo hair is partially contained in an elaborate headdress and his clothing is almost dizzying in its profusion of colors and patterns. He smiles engagingly as _Kolbek’s Pride_ approaches.  One of the sailors, a Lhazaarite by the looks of him, throws down a rope.

”I am most terribly sorry for having interrupted your journey. Distressing, isn’t it, that a few traitors and criminals force us to inconvenience legitimate travelers such as yourselves? I am Kajalaketh. May I know your names and business?”


----------



## Urko (May 26, 2005)

*He has no name uses his powers*

'He has no name' is successful at manifesting his power without display. He can detect a generalized, low-grade hostility coming from the archers. From Kajalaketh, he senses more. There is definitely an intense malice there, belied by his honeyed words.

I went ahead and rolled your free Sense Motive check - natural 20!


----------



## Pebele (May 26, 2005)

Sanae looks from the archers to their apparent leader and smiles slightly before answering his question.

"I am Sanae Jarnell, servant of the Silver flame. With me are my companions, Xavier, Erin, Borden, Eff Flat and Spear. Our humble companion, Rusty is also with us. As for our business, we have been hired for a diplomatic mission by a Mr. Novilderth. Nothing glamorous, I'm afraid, but we all need to make a living, Sir."

She had gestured to each of her companions in turn, hoping that No Name had realized she had temproarily given him a name and the dog one as well. 

With the introductions made on their end, she looked back to the leader and waited.


----------



## Urko (May 26, 2005)

*Kajalaketh*

A rope ladder is lowered and three of the soldiers descend (leaving their bows behind). They stand at attention while Kajalaketh also climbs down. ”Sanae.  How delightful to meet you.” He brings his fingertips together briefly before turning them outwards in what you can only assume is some sort of greeting. He greets each of the others by name, repeating the same gesture. His gaze falls on Calabas, who is almost cowering behind the pilot’s chair. ”Your servant, I assume?”  Calabas tries to speak, but only manages to open his mouth once or twice.  

While his soldiers quickly and efficiently rummage through the crates and barrels, Kajalaketh turns his attention back to Sanae, apparently recognizing her as the spokesperson and leader of the group. ”Do you know, I have always been fascinated by this Silver Flame of yours? Never had a chance to see it myself, of course, and for some reason the Thranish have refused our diplomatic overtures. Such a shame. Well, if only this were a social occasion, we might have a pleasant chat about religion and other matters of great import, but, alas, we all have our jobs to do.” He turns to his soldiers, who are waiting to report.  There is a brief exchange in Riedran.  ”As I thought, we have completely wasted your time.  Please accept my most humble and sincere apologies.”  He turns to leave.  

Kajalaketh has grasped the first rung of the ladder when he pauses, as if remembering something. He turns to face all of you again. ”There is just one more matter that I hope you can help me with, then you will well and truly be free to go. We have received very reliable intelligence that two smugglers matching the descriptions of you two,” he points to Sanae and ‘he has no name,' ”have brought a very dangerous and highly illegal substance known as dragon’s blood into this country. I have no doubt whatsoever that it this is merely a case of mistaken identity. But I would be remiss in my duty to your king if I did not investigate fully, so I’m afraid I must ask your permission to search their persons.” The soldiers remaining on the deck have now nocked their arrows, but are still pointing them downwards, while those in your boat have their hands on the hilts of their swords.


----------



## Pebele (May 27, 2005)

Sane blinked and tilted her head, seemingly confused by Kajalaketh's statement. She pasued before speaking.

"Surely, Mr. Kajalaketh you realize how impossible it is to think I may be a smuggler. I am simply unable to smuggle an illegal substance in to this country. I am a vessel of the Church, and I am afraid I must decline your request to search the property of the Church. I'm sure you understand."

She looked towards the guards still on their boat and kept a polite smile on her face, waiting.


----------



## Pebele (May 27, 2005)

edit, double post.


----------



## Yeoman (May 27, 2005)

*Xavier on edge*

"You heard the lady. Now Kajalaketh, let us be on our way." As if to emphasize his point, Xavier loosed his bow from his back and opened his quiver. He made no move to draw an arrow from the quiver, but the threat is obvious.


----------



## Urko (May 27, 2005)

*Things get tense*

As soon as Xavier readies his bow, the archers on the patrol boat immediately draw back their own, aiming for the scout. A little whimper escapes from Calabas. The three soldiers on your boat begin to draw their swords, but their captain stops them with a gesture. Kajalaketh bows effusively. "Oh dear, I am certain this must be my fault. I must not be as fluent in your language as I had hoped. I know this is all just a misunderstanding. So, in order to clear it up and allow you to go your way as soon as possible, you will submit to a search."  His bright demeanor darkens and his voice takes on a tone of menace.  "Now."


----------



## P0L (May 27, 2005)

*Old Borden, Human male Clr4*

[sblock]
*Devian Borden*
Old Borden

*Human male, Cleric 4 of the Sovereign Host*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Age:* 67
*Languages:* Common, Halfling, Celestial
*XP:* 300

Str 6 (-2)
Dex 9 (-1)
Con 8 (-1)
Int 14 (+2)
Wis 19 (+4)
Cha 16 (+3)

*Action Points:* 7

HD 4d8-4 (hp 19) *Current:* 19

*Initiative:* -1
*Speed:* 30 .......... [base 30, light armor]

*AC 15 *... [base 10, +5 armor, -1 dex, +1 deflection]
- Touch 10 ........ [base 10, -1 dex, +1 deflection]
- Flat Footed 15 .. [base 10, -1 dex, +1 deflection]

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +0, Will +8

*BAB* +3, *Grapple* +1

*Attacks:*
- Quarterstarff +2 melee (1d6-2, bludgeoning 20x2)
- Crossbow +3 ranged (1d8, piercing, 19-20x2, 20 ft.)

*Skills:*28

+6 Concentration ......[7 ranks, -1 con]
+10 Diplomacy ..........[7 ranks, +3 cha]
+9 Knowledge(religion).[7 ranks, +2 int]
+1 Knowledge(history)..[1 rank, +2 int]
+5 Heal................[1 rank, +4 wis]
+5 Craft (woodworking).[1 rank, +4 wis]
+6 Sense motive (cc)...[2 ranks, +4 wis]

*Feats:*
- Scribe scroll
- Sacred Boost
- Extra turning

*Turn undead: 9*
10/day, 60ft 
check: 1d20+3
damage: 2d6+7

*Domains:*
-Sun (greater turning 1/day)
-Healing (+1 CL healing spells)

*Spells:*
5/4+1/3+1

Lv0 (DC 14) 5
Cure minor wounds, Guidance, Detect magic, Light, Purify food and drink

Lv1 (DC 15) 4+1
Bless, Cause fear, Sanctuary, Nimbus of light* + Endure elements

Lv2 (DC 16) 3+1
Curse of ill fortune*, Hold person, Delay Poison + Heat metal

*: Complete Divine

*Posessions:*--------------------->*5345gp*

Chain Shirt +1...................1250gp
Mwk Quarterstaff / Holy symbol....300gp
Ring of protection +1 ...........2000gp
Mwk light crossbow................335gp
Bolts x30...........................3gp
Cloack of resistance +1 .........1000gp
Wand of cure light wounds x30 ....450gp
Pocket knife........................2gp
Backpack............................5gp
-Waterskin
-Bedroll
-Rations x2
-Flint/Steel
-candles
-writing tools and parchment

*Treasure:*
4gp

*Background:*
Devian is a neutral good cleric of the Sovereign host.
When he was younger he served in the war, fighting against the Karranthi 
(that's why he hates undead) but he was always in support, 
healing the wounded -a thing he's always had a knack for.

For 30 years he's been content with being a small town cleric,
helping refugees and people fleeing from the fronts.
He never wanted profit and will heal anyone who needs it.

Now that the war is finally over, he intends to fullfill a
promise made to a halfling friend who died in his care, to
find out what happened to his family, a young dragonmarked 
halfling of house Jorasco with a wife and infant son who 
dissapeared in one of their travels 20 years ago.

For the last two years Devian has been joining bands of adventurers
and honing up his skills, he discovered that he enjoys life on the
road and adventure makes him feel younger.

*Appearance:*
Tall and thin, Old borden has weathered olive skin. He is completely bald, but keeps a short and thick white beard he usually strokes while thinking.
His green eyes look intelligent and happy.

He wears loose priest robes, tied by a sash on the waist from which the silver holy symbol of the Sovereign host hangs. Underneath the robes a fine chain shirt can be seen.
Borden uses a quarterstaff bound with mithril and with an embedded holy symbol as a focus for his power, walking aid and ocassional weapon. When he travels he hangs his crossbow and a small backpack on his back.

*Personality:*
Old borden is wise and kind. He has seen a lot of good and bad in the world, and since the days of the war he dedicated himself to selflessly help those in need. He is a positive fellow, always in a good mood. He preaches the Host's teachings but is no fanatic, he accepts that many are faithless or neglect their worship, Borden hopes that by his acts of good he will set an example and win them over.

He doesnt tolerate liers and is a very good judge of character.

You can always find with him a small pocket knife that he uses to carve wood when he has time, and candles for a nightly prayer. 

He prays for spells and guidance at night before sleeping or first thing in the morning. He prefers praying at night for spells of a more agressive nature.
[/sblock]

The old man rises his staff and a hand and tries to calm everyone People! People! Let's keep our heads cool. We are in the jungle, yet we are not beasts. First, let me bless us all, so we'll be wise enough to do our duties without violence. Maybe that will show you that the gods favor us and we are who we say we are, and stop with this rude searching
Borden shakes his staff and intones a blessing
Let the Host, bless us with their wisdom and strenght of purpose.

ooc: Borden casts BLESS on the party 


If the good captain STILL wants to search our paladin and the warforged. It's a dire situation the one that merits that the word of a Vessel of the Flame AND that of a servant of the Host
not be trusted. Perhaps the captain would care to explain about this dangerous "dragons blood". Meanwhile, we can go to a cabin, where he can conduct the search alone with the lady, without shaming her in front of the troops in so rude a manner. The nameless warforged, also to be searched should join them. We will all wait outside CALMLY until this matter is sorted. 


ooc: All the time, Borden tries to sense the truth in what the captain says (Sense motive at +6). He also tries to soothe the mood and calm everyone present with his most reasonables speech (Diplomacy 22


----------



## Harvey (May 27, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin breaks her silence "Borden speaks true. Please, let the lady templar have her privacy. I'm sure calmer heads can prevail."


----------



## Pebele (May 27, 2005)

Sanae clenched her jaw and raised a hand towards Xavier.

"As yet there is no need for the threat of violence. Kajalaketh, I expect that before I make any move to follow you, you will order your men to all stand down. Once they have, I will submit to your search. She narrowed her eyes slightly before continuing"But I will not be searched in front of a crowd."


----------



## Yeoman (May 28, 2005)

In a calmer voice Xavier addressed Kajalaketh, "Well since the lady templar is willing to be searched, then I suppose I have no issue with it. Do respect her privacy though." Despite his calmer tone, Xavier makes no move to lower his weapon.


----------



## doghead (May 30, 2005)

*'he has no name', aka Spear.*

_Kajalaketh reeks of menace. He did not go through all this charade to come away empty handed. If there is any Dragon's blood to be found, he has it on him already._

The warforged turns to Kajalaketh.

"I have no objections as to being searched. But it should be done here, on deck, before all. And by a third party. If, as you are suggesting, a paladin of the Silver Flame cannot be trusted to be honest, then no one can I think."


----------



## Urko (May 31, 2005)

*Again Kajalaketh*

Kajalaketh smiles again.  ”Good!  I knew we would come to an agreement.” He gestures to the soldiers, who immediately begin to closely examine ‘he has no name.’ They finish quickly, shaking their heads in the negative and speaking briefly in Riedran when they are done. ”Just as I thought, nothing to hide! And now, the lady. I would never wish to do anything to cause humiliation or offense, so I would be happy to have a female conduct the search, to avoid a breach of decorum. It so happens that the first mate of this very vessel is a charming khorovar woman who would be glad to serve. If the lady will simply follow me, we will quickly put this unpleasantness behind us and send you on your way.”


----------



## Urko (May 31, 2005)

*Borden senses ill motives*

Observing Kajalaketh's words and actions, Borden gets the sense that the patrol boat captain is almost certainly lying when he mentions searching for dragon's blood. Borden isn't sure what he is looking for, but he does catch, for a split second, a covetous, almost hungry look in Kajalaketh's eyes when he regards "Spear" and Sanae. He seems smug, almost triumphant, when he suggests bringing Sanae aboard his boat.

The soldiers seem unaffected by Borden's words - it's not apparent whether they are listening or understanding what he says and they seem to respond instantly to Kajalaketh's cues.

OOC:  Another natural 20 on Sense Motive check!  I wish the dice roller would work as well for me when I roll for my own PCs!


----------



## Harvey (May 31, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin seems a bit hesitant to let Sanae go off alone. "Um... do you need any help, Sanae? I would be more than happy to come along to aide you, and you wouldn't have to worry about your modesty with me."  Erin moves to stand by Sanae's side, hesitant to let her go.


----------



## Pebele (May 31, 2005)

Sanae considered the situation quietly for a moment before looking between Erin and Kajalaketh.

"Yes, I think I would feel more at ease with my friend beside me. Erin will accompany me for the search, and this khorovar woman will do the search. Once this is settled, we will be on our way quickly." 

She looked to Erin, a rather confused expression on her face.


----------



## doghead (Jun 1, 2005)

*'he has no name', warforged warrior.*

The warforged isn't happy. He can sense the malevolence radiating from Kajalaketh like heat from a charcoal stove. For Sanae to get on the man's boat is, to his mind, asking for trouble. And with Erin on board as well ... the warforged cannot pull both of them out.

While Kajalaketh is busy with Sanae, the warforged turns and collects his spear and shield, the latter which he slings on his back. As he does, he talks quietly to Xavier.

"Kajalaketh means us harm in some way. I can smell it in his thoughts."

The warforged meets Xavier's gaze for a moment. It was not like Xavier needed any reminder to stay alert, but the warforged felt better about having shared his insight with others in the group.

The warforged turns and walks back to the rail against which Kajalaketh's boat is docked. Whatever happens, he wants to be able to get aboard as quickly as possible.


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 1, 2005)

_There's no way we can let them get on his boat, but how to keep them over here?_

Looking at "spear" Xavier whispered "Good job. We've got to stop them from getting on that boat, otherwise we'll never get them off of it."

Looking back to Kalajeketh, Xavier resumes his normal speaking voice. "What about searching her on the back of this boat? I know our group can be trusted to give the lady privacy, what about your soldiers?"


----------



## Urko (Jun 1, 2005)

*An unusual offer*

For the briefest of moments, it looks as if Kajalaketh is consumed with rage, then he throws his head back and laughs heartily. ”The time has come, I think, for us all to be honest with one another. I think I understand what is happening here and, in truth, it is no laughing matter - please accept my apologies for my merriment at your expense. I forget sometimes just how lost all of you Khorvairans must feel. After a century of war, how can you feel anything but suspicion towards government, whose role should be to protect the people, not send them to kill one another? I hope you do not take offense at the pity of a foreigner, but I can assure you that you would have no such fears if you had grown up in my own homeland. Let me assure you, then, that we have chosen to help the Q’Barran government because we admire the fact that it was founded as an escape from the madness that consumed the rest of this continent.”  His voice takes on a somewhat condescending tone.  ”I know how hard it is to forget a lifetime of distrust, so I will make you an offer. I myself will stay here as a guarantee of your friends’ safety – a "hostage," I believe, is your word for it.”


----------



## Pebele (Jun 2, 2005)

_I don't trust him, but I can't put anyone else at risk. I have to do this alone, I think. It's safer that way._

Sanae nodded to Kajalaketh and raised a hand to the rest of the group. "Very well, I will go alone. I only wish to put this all behind us so that we may continue our journey, this has already taken too long. Xavier, I trust that you will watch out for the group in my absence."

With that said, she moved toward the other ship, intending to board it quickly.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 2, 2005)

Erin looks back and forth between Sanae, Kajalaketh, and Xavier, unsure as to what to do. Her eyes finally falls on Xavier, and she mouths the words _"Don't let her go, Xavier."_


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 2, 2005)

_What is she thinking?_ Returning Erin's glance Xavier mouths _"I'll do my best"_ 

_I can't believe I'm going to do this..._ Xavier gathers himself mentally for a moment and then yells  "Sanae stop what you are doing and get back here. We've been as accommodating as we can be. Now you can either search her behind the rest of us while we have our backs to you both or you will get off our boat, willingly or not. Oh and as for not trusting government, you're wrong. I never had a problem with the crown, only the bureaucrats."


----------



## Urko (Jun 2, 2005)

*Negotiations break down*

For a moment after Xavier's outburst, everything falls silent. The soldiers look to their leader for guidance. With a patently false smile, Kajalaketh says, "So be it.  You have made your choice." There is a bright flash of light and suddenly one of the archers is standing in Kajalaketh's place, who is now on the deck of the patrol boat. "Kill them," he shouts.  "Kill them all!"

Now would probably be a good time to roll for initiative.

To clarify matters a bit, here is a diagram of _Kolbek's Pride:_


|_|A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
 01|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|_|_|
02|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 03|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 04|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 05|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|b|b|b|b|_|b|b|b|b|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 06|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|b|b|b|b|_|b|b|b|b|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 07|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 08|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 09|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|b|b|b|b|_|b|b|b|b|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 10|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|b|b|b|b|_|b|b|b|b|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 11|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 12|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|_|_|_|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 13|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|_|_|_|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 14|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 15|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|_|_|_|_|_|_|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 16|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|@|_|_|_|_|_|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 17|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|@|_|_|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 18|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|_|_|_|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 19|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 20|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|@|_|r|c|c|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 21|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|@|_|r|c|c|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 22|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|*|*|r|r|r|*|*|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 23|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|r|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 24|_|_|_|_|_|_|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|_|_|_|_|_|
 25|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 26|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 
1 square = 1 foot

% = side of patrol boat
* = side of boat
b = bench
@ = cargo
c = pilot chair
r = elemental ring assembly

Sanae is standing at the front of the boat, center. The rope ladder is right in front of her and the deck of the patrol boat is about three feet above her head. Erin is on the front bench on the left side, Borden on the right. In the area between the benches is the archer, standing where Kajalaketh was just a moment ago. Xavier is standing on or in front of the rear left bench, Eff Flat is sitting on the rear right. ‘He has no name is just behind Xavier, in the cargo area. The other three soldiers are clustered in the center of the cargo area. Calabas is to the right of and partially beneath the pilot’s chair.

Anyone in the second row of benches or further back has concealment from everyone in the patrol (because of the canopy) and vice versa. Because of the tigt quarters, any attempt to use anything larger than a light, one handed weapon will be at -2 to hit.


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 2, 2005)

_Heh, I guess I'll never be a diplomat._
Initiative 10

Xavier reshoulders his bow, and draws his blade and heads toward the rear of the Kolbek's Pride. Xavier shouts to rear of the boat "Calabas, get us away from that boat, now!"


----------



## Urko (Jun 2, 2005)

*Note on combat*

Everyone can post in whatever order they make it to their computers and I will sort it out in an end-of-round summary.  So when you post your initiative, feel free to go ahead and state what you will be doing.


----------



## Pebele (Jun 2, 2005)

Initiative 16

Sanae scowled as the peaceful negotiation broke down and battle started, but she did not hesitate in reacting to the situation. She muttered quietly to herself, "In the name of the Silver Flame, I draw my strength..." as she drew her geat sword and moved towards the nearest soldier, attacking as soon as she was able.

Sanae draws her weapon as she moves in to position near the closest target, then attacks.
attack roll: 23 (I forgot to add the +1 from Borden's Bless spell, making the roll 16+7, not 6. my apologies. 
If the attack is successful it will do 7 damage


----------



## Harvey (Jun 3, 2005)

*Erin*

OOC:  Initiative 1.   

Erin is a bit stunned as she watches everyone leap into action. Her first instinct, however, is to protect her friends. Looking about, she notices Eff Flat in a sticky situation. Knowing from her previous examination of the warforged that he would not last long against a barrage or arrows, she moves to Eff Flat's side and places her hands on his chest. Her hands glow as she weaves an infusion into Eff Flat's copper frame. 

OOC: Move Action: move to Eff Flat's position. Standard Action: infuse Eff Flat with Toughen Construct infusion, causing his AC to go from 14 to 16. BTW, I am assuming that, since there is an archer in between the benches with a bow drawn that he does not get an attack of opportunity on Erin.


----------



## doghead (Jun 3, 2005)

*'he has no name' warforged warrior*

ooc: Initiative (8)

When Kajalaketh disappears to be replaced by the (somewhat startled?) looking archer, the final piece slots into place and realisation comes crashing down on the warforged.

_It is the ancient enemy!_

The ones he was forged to do battle with. His old masters were never very forthcoming with specifics. The ancient enemy were always spoken of in quiet tones, and often indirectly. But the warforged is still annoyed at himself for not putting it together more quickly. There is, he is reminded, so much that he does not know.

But right now there are more pressing matters to attend to. The warforged turns to face the solders clustered in the center of the cargo area, stepping towards the center to put himself between the soldiers and his companions.

The hound backs up a step, his head down, growling.

ooc: (Edited to reflect below - it wasn't hhnn that was confused, it was his dog). Will manifest Precog Defense (1 pp, std, 4 min) if possible. Concentration Check (25) to suppress display. Defend the others behind him. Hound will do also. He has only a short spear, so I'm hoping it won't be a problem - lots of thrusting goodness.


----------



## Urko (Jun 3, 2005)

*Note about the patrol boat crew*

Although the distinction may be lost on ‘he nas no name,’the soldiers are Riedran, just like Kajalaketh. Soldiers of Q’Barra wear a different sort of uniform (incorporating the 5 colors and crown of the flag). Riedra has supplied troops to Q’Barra to help repel lizardfolk attacks and, apparently, to assist with patrol duties. This is fairly common knowledge. The sailors, on the other hand, are Khorvairan.

Round one summary as soon as Borden posts his actions.


----------



## P0L (Jun 3, 2005)

*Old Borden, human Clr4*

[sblock]
*Devian Borden*
 Old Borden

*Human male, Cleric 4 of the Sovereign Host*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Age:* 67
*Languages:* Common, Halfling, Celestial
*XP:* 300

 Str 6 (-2)
 Dex 9 (-1)
 Con 8 (-1)
 Int 14 (+2)
 Wis 19 (+4)
 Cha 16 (+3)

*Action Points:* 7

 HD 4d8-4 (hp 19) *Current:* 19

*Initiative:* -1
*Speed:* 30 .......... [base 30, light armor]

*AC 15 *... [base 10, +5 armor, -1 dex, +1 deflection]
 - Touch 10 ........ [base 10, -1 dex, +1 deflection]
 - Flat Footed 15 .. [base 10, -1 dex, +1 deflection]

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +0, Will +8

*BAB* +3, *Grapple* +1

*Attacks:*
 - Quarterstarff +2 melee (1d6-2, bludgeoning 20x2)
 - Crossbow +3 ranged (1d8, piercing, 19-20x2, 20 ft.)

*Skills:*28

 +6 Concentration ......[7 ranks, -1 con]
 +10 Diplomacy ..........[7 ranks, +3 cha]
 +9 Knowledge(religion).[7 ranks, +2 int]
 +1 Knowledge(history)..[1 rank, +2 int]
 +5 Heal................[1 rank, +4 wis]
 +5 Craft (woodworking).[1 rank, +4 wis]
 +6 Sense motive (cc)...[2 ranks, +4 wis]

*Feats:*
 - Scribe scroll
 - Sacred Boost
 - Extra turning

*Turn undead: 9*
 10/day, 60ft 
 check: 1d20+3
 damage: 2d6+7

*Domains:*
 -Sun (greater turning 1/day)
 -Healing (+1 CL healing spells)

*Spells:*
 5/4+1/3+1

 Lv0 (DC 14) 5
 Cure minor wounds, Guidance, Detect magic, Light, Purify food and drink

 Lv1 (DC 15) 4+1
Bless, Cause fear, Sanctuary, Nimbus of light* + Endure elements

 Lv2 (DC 16) 3+1
Curse of ill fortune*, Hold person, Delay Poison + Heat metal

 *: Complete Divine

*Posessions:*--------------------->*5345gp*

 Chain Shirt +1...................1250gp
 Mwk Quarterstaff / Holy symbol....300gp
 Ring of protection +1 ...........2000gp
 Mwk light crossbow................335gp
 Bolts x30...........................3gp
 Cloack of resistance +1 .........1000gp
 Wand of cure light wounds x30 ....450gp
 Pocket knife........................2gp
 Backpack............................5gp
 -Waterskin
 -Bedroll
 -Rations x2
 -Flint/Steel
 -candles
 -writing tools and parchment

*Treasure:*
 4gp

*Background:*
 Devian is a neutral good cleric of the Sovereign host.
 When he was younger he served in the war, fighting against the Karranthi 
 (that's why he hates undead) but he was always in support, 
 healing the wounded -a thing he's always had a knack for.

 For 30 years he's been content with being a small town cleric,
 helping refugees and people fleeing from the fronts.
 He never wanted profit and will heal anyone who needs it.

 Now that the war is finally over, he intends to fullfill a
 promise made to a halfling friend who died in his care, to
 find out what happened to his family, a young dragonmarked 
 halfling of house Jorasco with a wife and infant son who 
 dissapeared in one of their travels 20 years ago.

 For the last two years Devian has been joining bands of adventurers
 and honing up his skills, he discovered that he enjoys life on the
 road and adventure makes him feel younger.

*Appearance:*
 Tall and thin, Old borden has weathered olive skin. He is completely bald, but keeps a short and thick white beard he usually strokes while thinking.
 His green eyes look intelligent and happy.

 He wears loose priest robes, tied by a sash on the waist from which the silver holy symbol of the Sovereign host hangs. Underneath the robes a fine chain shirt can be seen.
 Borden uses a quarterstaff bound with mithril and with an embedded holy symbol as a focus for his power, walking aid and ocassional weapon. When he travels he hangs his crossbow and a small backpack on his back.

*Personality:*
 Old borden is wise and kind. He has seen a lot of good and bad in the world, and since the days of the war he dedicated himself to selflessly help those in need. He is a positive fellow, always in a good mood. He preaches the Host's teachings but is no fanatic, he accepts that many are faithless or neglect their worship, Borden hopes that by his acts of good he will set an example and win them over.

 He doesnt tolerate liers and is a very good judge of character.

 You can always find with him a small pocket knife that he uses to carve wood when he has time, and candles for a nightly prayer. 

 He prays for spells and guidance at night before sleeping or first thing in the morning. He prefers praying at night for spells of a more agressive nature.
 [/sblock]

[size=-1]Borden stands, shocked by the violence exploding around him

When he comes out of it, he points the Qarterstaff towards the captain:

 May the Powers curse you with a fortune as rotten as you intentions!!

ooc: Initiative 3
- Cast "curse of ill fortune" on the enemies leader
- I'll post an action later, after I see how the others react, I suppose I'm last
- Remember Borden casted "Bless" on the party a while ago
- I'm working offshore, 10hs a day or more, so my posting will suffer
- No idea why the text is green, sorry.
 [/size]


----------



## Urko (Jun 6, 2005)

*Conflict on the river, round one*

Sorry for the delay, everyone – closing weekend of my play.  Much more time now that it's over!

Although Sanae was no doubt braced for treachery, it is Eff Flat who is first to react. He stands to face the three soldiers in your boat, crooning softly and gesturing with one of his beloved dagger flutes, which whistles in the air in accompanyment. Two of the soldiers immediately slump into unconsciousness. The third, the one who switched places with Kajalaketh, appears to be made of sterner stuff. He fires his bow at Xavier as the scout pushes past, but the arrow clatters uselessly against Xavier’s mithril shirt. Calabas seems oblivious to Xavier’s urging and continues to huddle in terror by the pilot chair.

Meanwhile, Sanae, driven by righteous fury, has vaulted onto the deck, surprising the massed archers there. One of them falls before her blade before he can even turn to face the threat. Kajalaketh looks furious, and more than a little scared, as he backs away towards the bow of the boat. Both Sanae and Borden can see a faint shimmering glow suddenly appear around him. The four archers nearest Sanae take a step back and fire at nearly point blank range. Their panic at her onslaught is evident in that only one arrow finds its target, lodging itself firmly in Sanae’s leg. They drop their bows and draw their scimitars. The rest of the archers fire at Borden, the only target they can see. Their shots all fly wide of their marks. Borden, unshaken by the arrows whizzing around him, calls upon the Sovereigns to curse his enemy. There is no apparent effect. The crew of the boat moves to the other side, out of the range of combat, but seems to be making no moves to help either side. 

The remaining soldier in your boat drops his bow and draws his sword, taking a step towards Xavier. ‘he has no name’ steps into the soldier’s path and silently calls on his powers to give him insight. Everyone is far too distracted to react to Erin, so she has no trouble reaching Eff Flat. The warforged’s plates temporarily thicken under her infusion.

Initiative Order
Eff Flat 16
Sanae 16
Kajalaketh 12
Xavier 10 (higher DEX)
Soldiers 10
‘he has no name’ 8
Borden 3
Erin 1

Sanae takes 8 HP damage. I don’t see the spell Borden was casting on his list of memorized spells – let me know at the beginning of the day if you’re going to change from that default configuration. My apologies if you already did – I admit I didn’t go back to check.

At the end of the round, ‘he has no name,’ and Eff Flat more or less have the single conscious soldier surrounded. Xavier is behind 'he has no name,' right next to the pilot's chair. Erin is behind Eff Flat and Borden is still in the bow of the boat. Sanae is surrounded by four archers on the deck of the patrol boat (new map later today, time permitting).


----------



## P0L (Jun 6, 2005)

ooc: Sorry for the sloppy post, corrected the last post to include my last sheet. I always try to keep an updated sheet and include it on action posts. I think I posted it last when Borden casted "bless" on the party. Do I have a way to tell if the bad guy resisted my curse? Well, damn him.


----------



## doghead (Jun 7, 2005)

*hhnn, warforged warrior.*

"Down," the warforged growls at the remaining soldier. The warforged gestures with his spear to emphasize the point. The warforged would rather avoid killing if necessary, but remains ready to defend himself. And if the soldier does attack, the warforged will return the favour in kind.


----------



## Pebele (Jun 7, 2005)

ooc: in case you forgot, Sanae has Cleave; so if she kills someone, she gets a second attack.

Sanae grunted in pain as the arrow lodged in her leg, but her anger took precedence and she tightened her grip on her weapon.

As she was surrounded she bit her lip and quickly looked from target to target, before looking over the soldiers to see Kajalaketh and his shimmering glow. She knows she must get to him before he has the chance to do any more damage, so she quickly decides to do away with all those who stand in her way.

With no further theatrics she focuses on the soldier directly in front of her and puts her pain to good use.

being that she's boxed in, she can't move anyway, so Sanae simply attacks the enemy directly in front of her.
Attack roll: 17(since she is no longer on the small boat, I did not count the -2 penalty. I hope this is correct.)
If successful she does 11 damage


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm just waiting to see the new map, and I'll post afterwards. Or I can just go ahead if you prefer Urko. If at all possible I'd like to head up to assist Sanae, but I'm not sure if I can cover the distance and attack this round, is it possible? If not I'll just close the distance anyway.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 7, 2005)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> I'm just waiting to see the new map, and I'll post afterwards. Or I can just go ahead if you prefer Urko.




OOC: Ditto. Would also like it to gauge distances. Plus, Erin goes last, so I'd like to see what everyone else does...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

The musical warforged steps behind some of the cargo and begins playing a battle march on his dagger flutes. The others find that rhythm of the tune seems beneficial to their current combat. The steady beats of the march seeming to work in the favor of their own rhythm of battle.

OOC: Moving behind the cargo for cover and beginning inspire courage for allies (+1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls, & on saving throws against charm and fear effects).


----------



## Harvey (Jun 9, 2005)

*Erin*

Noticing Sanae and Borden's predicament, Erin realizes that she will indeed need to enter combat in order for the group to fend off the Rierdans. She draws her masterwork morningstar, and concentrates on it. She pictures the essense of what makes up the metal frame, and begins her manipulation.

OOC: Erin spends one of her action points for 4th level to infuse her masterwork morningstar with _Personal Weapon Augmentation _ within 1 round. She will make her masterwork morningstar _bane _ to humanoids (humans), giving it a +2 bonus and an additional 2d6 damage against humans. I am assuming that all of the Rierdans int he boarding party are humans.


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 10, 2005)

Seeing that the remaining soldier on their boat is surrounded by the two 'forged, Xavier decides his best course of action is to assist Sanae. He quickly closes the distance to the front of the boat and vaults on to the patrol ship. Once there, he takes a swing at the nearest target.

"Sorry Sanae, but I couldn't let you have all the fun, eh?"

Xavier will move on to the patrol ship and attack the nearest soldier, if possible. Without the map, it's hard to tell, so if he cannot complete this action, he will move as far as possible and wait for next turn.
Attack roll: 10


----------



## Urko (Jun 10, 2005)

*Round One Addendum*

******



			
				Urko said:
			
		

> Much more time now!



Unless, of course real life interferes. A busy workweek combined with resuming normal functioning in other areas has slowed me down. Many apologies – I will be monitoring over the weekend.

As the first soldier falls beneath Sanae’s sword, she instinctively carries the swing in a full arc to strike another behind her. The soldier manages to pull back just far enough that the blade scrapes through the outer layer of his studded leather suit, but does not cut his flesh.

Sanae gets an extra attack on one of the soldiers, but (just barely) missed. Here is where everyone is at the end of the round:


|_|A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P
01|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
02|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 03|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 04|_|_|_|_|_|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|_|_|_|
 05|_|_|_|_|*|C|C|_|_|C|C|_|_|*|_|_|
 06|_|_|_|_|*|C|_|_|_|_|_|C|C|*|_|_|
 07|_|_|*|*|C|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|
 08|_|_|_|_|*|_|K|_|_|A|_|_|A|*|_|_|
 09|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|A|A|A|S|A|A|*|_|_|
 10|_|_|_|_|_|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|_|_|_|
 11|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|%|%|_|_|_|_|_|
 12|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|%|%|_|_|_|_|_|
 13|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|%|%|_|_|_|_|_|
 14|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|%|%|_|_|_|_|_|
 15|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 16|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 
1 square = 5 feet
* = patrol boat
C = Crew Member
A = Archer/Soldier
K = Kajalaketh
% = _Kolbek’s Pride_ – see enlarged map


 |_|A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
 01|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|_|_|
02|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 03|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 04|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 05|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|b|b|b|b|_|b|B|B|b|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 06|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|b|b|b|b|_|b|B|B|b|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 07|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|E|E|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 08|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|E|E|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 09|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|b|b|b|b|_|b|b|b|b|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 10|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|b|b|b|b|_|b|b|F|F|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 11|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|H|H|_|_|_|F|F|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 12|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|H|H|_|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 13|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|_|_|A|A|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 14|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|A|A|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 15|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|_|_|_|_|_|_|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 16|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|@|_|_|_|_|_|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 17|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|@|X|X|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 18|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|_|X|X|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 19|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 20|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|@|_|r|c|c|L|L|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 21|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|@|_|r|c|c|L|L|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 22|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|*|*|r|r|r|*|*|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 23|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|r|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 24|_|_|_|_|_|_|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|_|_|_|_|_|
 25|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 26|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
 
1 square = 1 foot

% = side of patrol boat
* = side of boat
b = bench
@ = cargo
c = pilot chair
r = elemental ring assembly

A = soldier
B = Borden
F = Eff Flat
E = Erin
H = 'he has no name'
X = Xavier
L = Calabas


----------



## Urko (Jun 10, 2005)

Conflict on the river, round two 

Although all of you have heard Eff Flat fiddling with his dagger flutes, this is the first time he’s really poured his soul into it. The effect is startling – each of you feels a rush of courage, as if you could take on all the armies of Riedra single-handed while the music plays.

Sanae presses her attack, trying to move get closer to Kajalaketh, who is screaming at the soldiers to bring her down. Her sword becomes a blur, almost as if it has become the Silver Flame itself. Before they can even raise their newly drawn swords to defend themselves, two more soldiers lie twitching at the paladin’s feet.

Kajalaketh’s eyes meet those of Sanae. With a vicious smile, he pulls his tunic open slightly to reveal several strange patterns inscribed onto his flesh. He lays a finger on one and it springs to life, shooting out in a brilliant blue bolt to form a ring of crackling electricity around the Silver Flame warrior. Small arcs leap from the ring to Sanae, leaving burning scorches on exposed patches of skin.

Xavier manages to leap to the deck in time to place himself between Sanae and the soldiers who were moving in to take advantage of her turned back. He parries their assaults with ease. Sanae is likewise successful in warding of the frontal attacks of two soldiers, but a third manages to land a lucky blow from behind, slipping his blade into a gap near her shoulder. She manages to pull away before the glancing blow can become a fatal one.

The crew of the patrol boat continues to hold back, although one or two are fidgeting with their rapiers uncertainly.

The lone soldier aboard _Kolbek’s Pride_ looks at the two warforged. He decides not to risk the terrible look in ‘he has no name’s’ eyes and throws down his weapon. Borden is paralyzed with outrage, partially at the violence all around him but even more so by the fact that Kajalaketh seems to have shrugged off the judgement of the Sovereigns.

Erin is left in relative peace to weave a hasty enchantment into her weapon. 

Initiative Order
Eff Flat 16
Sanae 16
Kajalaketh 12
Xavier 10 (higher DEX)
Soldiers 10
‘he has no name’ 8
Borden 3
Erin 1

Borden’s _Bless_ spell already give a +1 morale bonus to attack rolls and fear saves, so the only effect of Eff Flat’s music is an additional +1 to damage rolls.

Sanae takes 2 HP damage from the energy barrier around her. To move from her position she will have to go through it, which doesn’t look like a pleasant prospect. The soldier at K8 hits her for 6 points of damage.

Here are the updated maps:

|_|A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P
01|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
02|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
03|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
04|_|_|_|_|_|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|_|_|_|
05|_|_|_|_|*|C|C|C|_|C|C|_|_|*|_|_|
06|_|_|_|_|*|C|_|_|_|_|_|C|C|*|_|_|
07|_|_|*|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|
08|_|_|_|_|*|K|_|_|A|_|A|A|_|*|_|_|
09|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|A|S|X|A|_|*|_|_|
10|_|_|_|_|_|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|_|_|_|
11|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|%|%|_|_|_|_|_|
12|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|%|%|_|_|_|_|_|
13|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|%|%|_|_|_|_|_|
14|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|%|%|_|_|_|_|_|
15|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
16|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|

1 square = 5 feet
* = patrol boat
C = Crew Member
A = Archer/Soldier
K = Kajalaketh
X = Xavier
S = Sanae
% = _Kolbek’s Pride_ – see enlarged map


|_|A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
01|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|_|_|
02|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
03|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|E|E|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
04|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|E|E|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
05|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|b|b|b|b|_|b|B|B|b|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
06|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|b|b|b|b|_|b|B|B|b|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
07|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
08|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
09|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|b|b|b|b|_|b|b|b|b|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
10|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|b|b|b|b|_|b|b|b|b|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
11|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|H|H|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
12|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|H|H|_|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
13|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|_|_|_|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
14|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
15|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|_|_|_|_|F|F|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
16|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|@|A|A|_|F|F|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
17|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|@|A|A|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
18|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|_|_|_|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
19|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
20|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|@|_|r|c|c|L|L|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
21|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|@|_|r|c|c|L|L|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
22|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|*|*|r|r|r|*|*|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
23|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|r|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
24|_|_|_|_|_|_|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|_|_|_|_|_|
25|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_| _|
26|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_| _|

1 square = 1 foot

% = side of patrol boat
* = side of boat
b = bench
@ = cargo
c = pilot chair
r = elemental ring assembly

A = soldier
B = Borden
F = Eff Flat
E = Erin
H = 'he has no name'
L = Calabas


----------



## Harvey (Jun 10, 2005)

*Erin*

*Round 3:*

Erin, wielding her morningstar, comes rushing to the wounded Paladin's aide. "Hold the line, my friends, I am coming to help!"  She moves to the fore of Kolbek's Pride, and brings her morningstar to bear on the archer immediately to the left of Sanae. Noticing the depths of Sanae wounds, she calls back to Borden. "We need some medical help up here soon, Old Borden!"

OOC: I'm not sure if Erin can pull this off, but I would like her to move to the fore of Kolbek's Pride, (I guess position J10? if possible) and attack the Archer at I9. Attack 1d20 + 6 + 1 (bless) + 2 (bane humans) = 15. If that hits, she does 1d8 + 2 + 1 (courage) + 2d6 (bane) = 16 points.


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 11, 2005)

Xavier swings at the closest archer to him, trying to buy time for the rest of the group to arrive on deck. Looking over to the sailors Xavier yells "Don't even think of joining in, or you'll be swimming back to Newthrone!"

Xavier attacks the archer in square L9.Attack Roll 9


----------



## P0L (Jun 11, 2005)

*Old Borden, human Clr4*

[sblock]
*Devian Borden*
  Old Borden

*Human male, Cleric 4 of the Sovereign Host*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Age:* 67
*Languages:* Common, Halfling, Celestial
*XP:* 300

  Str 6 (-2)
  Dex 9 (-1)
  Con 8 (-1)
  Int 14 (+2)
  Wis 19 (+4)
  Cha 16 (+3)

*Action Points:* 7

  HD 4d8-4 (hp 19) *Current:* 19

*Initiative:* -1
*Speed:* 30 .......... [base 30, light armor]

*AC 15 *... [base 10, +5 armor, -1 dex, +1 deflection]
  - Touch 10 ........ [base 10, -1 dex, +1 deflection]
  - Flat Footed 15 .. [base 10, -1 dex, +1 deflection]

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +0, Will +8

*BAB* +3, *Grapple* +1

*Attacks:*
  - Quarterstarff +2 melee (1d6-2, bludgeoning 20x2)
  - Crossbow +3 ranged (1d8, piercing, 19-20x2, 20 ft.)

*Skills:*28

  +6 Concentration ......[7 ranks, -1 con]
  +10 Diplomacy ..........[7 ranks, +3 cha]
  +9 Knowledge(religion).[7 ranks, +2 int]
  +1 Knowledge(history)..[1 rank, +2 int]
  +5 Heal................[1 rank, +4 wis]
  +5 Craft (woodworking).[1 rank, +4 wis]
  +6 Sense motive (cc)...[2 ranks, +4 wis]

*Feats:*
  - Scribe scroll
  - Sacred Boost
  - Extra turning

*Turn undead: 9*
  10/day, 60ft 
  check: 1d20+3
  damage: 2d6+7

*Domains:*
  -Sun (greater turning 1/day)
  -Healing (+1 CL healing spells)

*Spells:*
  5/4+1/3+1

  Lv0 (DC 14) 5
  Cure minor wounds, Guidance, Detect magic, Light, Purify food and drink

  Lv1 (DC 15) 4+1
Bless, Cause fear, Sanctuary, Nimbus of light* + Endure elements

  Lv2 (DC 16) 3+1
Curse of ill fortune*, Hold person, Delay Poison + Heat metal

  *: Complete Divine

*Posessions:*--------------------->*5345gp*

  Chain Shirt +1...................1250gp
  Mwk Quarterstaff / Holy symbol....300gp
  Ring of protection +1 ...........2000gp
  Mwk light crossbow................335gp
  Bolts x30...........................3gp
  Cloack of resistance +1 .........1000gp
  Wand of cure light wounds x30 ....450gp
  Pocket knife........................2gp
  Backpack............................5gp
  -Waterskin
  -Bedroll
  -Rations x2
  -Flint/Steel
  -candles
  -writing tools and parchment

*Treasure:*
  4gp

*Background:*
  Devian is a neutral good cleric of the Sovereign host.
  When he was younger he served in the war, fighting against the Karranthi 
  (that's why he hates undead) but he was always in support, 
  healing the wounded -a thing he's always had a knack for.

  For 30 years he's been content with being a small town cleric,
  helping refugees and people fleeing from the fronts.
  He never wanted profit and will heal anyone who needs it.

  Now that the war is finally over, he intends to fullfill a
  promise made to a halfling friend who died in his care, to
  find out what happened to his family, a young dragonmarked 
  halfling of house Jorasco with a wife and infant son who 
  dissapeared in one of their travels 20 years ago.

  For the last two years Devian has been joining bands of adventurers
  and honing up his skills, he discovered that he enjoys life on the
  road and adventure makes him feel younger.

*Appearance:*
Tall and thin, Old borden has weathered olive skin. He is completely bald, but keeps a short and thick white beard he usually strokes while thinking.
  His green eyes look intelligent and happy.

He wears loose priest robes, tied by a sash on the waist from which the silver holy symbol of the Sovereign host hangs. Underneath the robes a fine chain shirt can be seen.
Borden uses a quarterstaff bound with mithril and with an embedded holy symbol as a focus for his power, walking aid and ocassional weapon. When he travels he hangs his crossbow and a small backpack on his back.

*Personality:*
Old borden is wise and kind. He has seen a lot of good and bad in the world, and since the days of the war he dedicated himself to selflessly help those in need. He is a positive fellow, always in a good mood. He preaches the Host's teachings but is no fanatic, he accepts that many are faithless or neglect their worship, Borden hopes that by his acts of good he will set an example and win them over.

  He doesnt tolerate liers and is a very good judge of character.

You can always find with him a small pocket knife that he uses to carve wood when he has time, and candles for a nightly prayer. 

He prays for spells and guidance at night before sleeping or first thing in the morning. He prefers praying at night for spells of a more agressive nature.
  [/sblock]

Borden watches as Kajalaketh casts some kind of magic to slow his companion's attack. He is not sure of its nature, seems like arcane castings.. What he is sure about is about the magic that backs HIM up.

Borden shouts with all his power: "By the will of the Gods! Stand still where you are!! " as he prays the Host for the power to paralyze the enemy leader. After that he moves closer to the edge, to reach and cure a wounded friend or to climb aboard.

ooc: Casts HOLD PERSON (WILL DC 16) on the leader


----------



## Urko (Jun 11, 2005)

*clarification*



			
				Erin said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm not sure if Erin can pull this off, but I would like her to move to the fore of Kolbek's Pride, (I guess position J10? if possible) and attack the Archer at I9.





That's more or less where she is already.  The only problem is that the deck of the patrol boat is about 7' above her - to attack anyone up there she would need to climb up the rope ladder like Sanae and Xavier did.  Xavier is currently standing where the ladder terminates.  Erin would need to squeeze past him and/or Sanae to get at the guy in I9.  Full move to do it safely, move action that provokes AoO to get an attack this round (at -2 due to cramped conditions until she can move to her "own" space).


----------



## Pebele (Jun 11, 2005)

*Sanae Round Three*

Realizing her plight, Sanae does not move from her position. Her mind is reeling from the damage she has sustained, she had not expected a battle so soon in to their journey. She clenched her jaw against crying out, instead making her face a mask of stone as she glares over the heads of the soldiers at Kajalaketh.

"My fury shall not be held in check, you will pay for all your lies! Silver Flame, guide my blade!"

Clenching her teeth again she raised her sword once more and sought to bring justice to the soldiers standing before her.

Sanae is attacking the soldier at I8.
Attack Roll: 20 
Damage: 13 
If I8 is killed, Cleave Attack Roll: 19 
Cleave Damage: 14


----------



## Harvey (Jun 11, 2005)

Urko said:
			
		

> That's more or less where she is already.  The only problem is that the deck of the patrol boat is about 7' above her - to attack anyone up there she would need to climb up the rope ladder like Sanae and Xavier did.  Xavier is currently standing where the ladder terminates.  Erin would need to squeeze past him and/or Sanae to get at the guy in I9.  Full move to do it safely, move action that provokes AoO to get an attack this round (at -2 due to cramped conditions until she can move to her "own" space).




OOC: OK, then she will full move into that position this round, and attack the next available opponent next round (which will probably change, given another set of Sanae's and Xavier's attacks...)


----------



## doghead (Jun 13, 2005)

*'he has no name', warforged warrior.*

'he has no name' turns and considers Eff Flat for a moment. The effect of the music is otherworldly, and 'he has no name' is slightly disconcerted by the fact that it is coming from one like himself. 

Snapping out of it, glances over his shoulder to see how things stand behind him. The others have made a bridgehead on the barge, and seem to be gaining the upper hand. Sanae seems to encounted something, but the warforged has no idea what it is does. There is nothing he can do to help her there. The warforged considers joining the fight on the barge, but then that would leave the four soldiers unattended except for Eff Flat, and she is busy with the music.

Killing the soldiers would be the most convenient solution. But the warforged can't bring himself to it at this point.

'he has no name' indicates for the soldier to lie facedown down on the deck. The warforged steps forwards, careful not to disturb the unconscious soldiers, and pushes their weapons out of reach.

"Guard them, and if they move, you may chew on them," the warforged says to the hound. The hound growls encouragingly.

Propping his spear nearby, he takes the discarded bow and some arrows.

ooc: That should cover a round or so. Kind of wait and see mode at the moment. hhnn will keep watch on the soldiers, as well as the fight on the boat. He will take a shot at Kajalaketh or any of the soldiers not engaged in melee (don't want to end up shooting one of our own) if he gets the chance.


----------



## Urko (Jun 14, 2005)

*Conflict on the river, round three*

Eff Flat continues to play his dagger flutes, moving in closer to the soldier who has surrendered. He makes it clear that the knives can be employed as cutting implements with but a moment’s notice should the soldier attempt to move.

Sanae continues to cut a swath of death around her. Two more soldiers fall before her furious onslaught. Kajalaketh looks genuinely frightened now. Attempting to control his fear, he glares intently at her. His malice radiates from him like a corona. Sanae feels the power of his mind overwhelming hers, forcing an incoherent jumble of images and sensations on her that destroys her ability to act normally. The energy ring surrounding her continues to fire arcs of electricity, but in her current state, she barely feels the burning.

The patrol boat crew seems cowed and withdraws further, but it is difficult to say if Xavier’s words or Sanae’s fury are the cause. Xavier’s thrust against one of the soldiers is deftly parried, but the soldier’s riposte is no more effective. The soldier’s companion takes advantage of Xavier’s momentary distraction to get a blow in under his defenses, leaving a long gash down Xavier’s side. 

The third soldier, spotting Erin’s approach and wanting to get out of reach of Sanae’s deadly blade, backs up and waits to engage the artificer. Erin gingerly makes her way between the crackling ring of electricity and Xavier. Before she can raise her flail for a strike, the soldier swings his scimitar, cutting into her arm deeply.

‘He has no name’ recovers the surrendered soldier’s weapons. Between dog and Eff Flat, the prisoner seems singularly disinclined to object. Unfotunately, the canopy obscures the warforged's view of the battle. He will either need to move forward or lean out over one side or the other to get a better view. From his current position, he can make out Sanae and Kajalaketh if he leans out the port side or Xavier and Erin if he goes to the starboard side.

Old Borden once again calls on the gods to aid him and it appears that this time they answer his prayers. Kajalaketh stands rigid, frozen in place.

 Initiative Order
Eff Flat 16
Sanae 16
Kajalaketh 12
Xavier 10 (higher DEX)
Soldiers 10
‘he has no name’ 8
Borden 3
Erin 1

FYI – in interest of speeding things along, I have been rolling all saving throws for PCs in this combat.  

Sanae takes 4 hp damage from the electrical ring and is _confused_ – she will be unable to do anything but babble incoherently next round. Xavier takes 10 hp damage (critical hit!) from the soldier at L9. Erin takes 7 hp damage (threat, but unconfirmed) from the soldier at K7.

 Here are the updated maps:

|_|A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P
01|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
02|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
03|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
04|_|_|_|_|_|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|_|_|_|
05|_|_|_|_|*|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|*|_|_|
06|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|
07|_|_|*|*|K|_|_|_|_|_|A|_|_|*|_|_|
08|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|E|A|_|*|_|_|
09|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|S|X|A|_|*|_|_|
10|_|_|_|_|_|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|_|_|_|
11|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|%|%|_|_|_|_|_|
12|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|%|%|_|_|_|_|_|
13|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|%|%|_|_|_|_|_|
14|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|%|%|_|_|_|_|_|
15|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
16|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|

1 square = 5 feet
* = patrol boat
C = Crew Member
A = Archer/Soldier
E = Erin
K = Kajalaketh
S = Sanae
X = Xavier
% = _Kolbek’s Pride_ – see enlarged map


|_|A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
01|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|_|_|
02|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
03|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
04|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
05|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|b|b|b|b|_|b|B|B|b|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
06|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|b|b|b|b|_|b|B|B|b|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
07|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
08|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
09|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|b|b|b|b|_|b|b|b|b|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
10|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|b|b|b|b|_|b|b|b|b|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
11|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
12|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|_|_|_|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
13|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|_|_|_|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
14|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|H|H|_|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
15|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|H|H|_|_|_|_|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
16|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|@|A|A|F|F|_|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
17|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|@|A|A|F|F|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
18|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|_|_|_|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
19|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
20|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|@|_|r|c|c|L|L|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
21|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|@|_|r|c|c|L|L|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
22|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|*|*|r|r|r|*|*|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
23|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|r|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
24|_|_|_|_|_|_|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|_|_|_|_|_|
25|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|   _|
26|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|   _|

1 square = 1 foot

% = side of patrol boat
* = side of boat
b = bench
@ = cargo
c = pilot chair
r = elemental ring assembly

A = soldier
B = Borden
F = Eff Flat
H = 'he has no name'
L = Calabas


----------



## Pebele (Jun 15, 2005)

Just before her mind was overwhelmed with a jumble of thoughts and images, Sanae had turned her eyes toward Kajalaketh and held her sword at ready, an obvious sign that she would be coming for him next.

However, before she could make good on her threat she was overcome with the urge to babble on about lions, dragons, kittens, birds and their relation to one another.


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 15, 2005)

Xavier knows that he can do nothing to assist Sanae with either her rambling or her wounds, so he decides to clear a path for Borden and to assist Erin with the remaining soldiers. He moves quickly through the fray, taking care to stay on guard the entire way. Once in position opposite Erin, he takes a swing at the soldier they are flanking.

"Spear! We really could use your help here!"

 Xavier is using tumble to go from K9 to J8, J7 and finally ending at K6, where he will attack the soldier at K7. Because of Xavier's skirmish ability he gains a +1 competance bonus to his AC this round.
first tumble against opponent in L9: 19 
second tumble against opponent at L8: 21 
third tumble against opponent at K7: 16 
attack roll: 17 (forgot to add +2 for flanking. my apologies)
damage: 14 (8 plus skirmish 6)


----------



## Harvey (Jun 15, 2005)

*Erin (HP 20/27)*

Erin winces from the pain of the slash, but forgets it as she marvels at Xavier's acrobatic prowess in dispatching the Rierdan that sliced at her. Feeling confidant in Xavier's skills as a fighter, Erin turns on another Rierdan in melee, swinging her enchanted morningstar at the attacker.

OOC: Erin attacks the foe at L9. Attack Attack 1d20 + 6 + 1 (bless) + 2 (bane humans) = 27. Damage 1d8 + 2 + 1 (courage) + 2d6 (bane) = 15 points.


----------



## doghead (Jun 15, 2005)

*'he has no name' warforged warrior*

'he has no name' notices that both Sanae and Xavier are wounded to some degree.



			
				yeoman said:
			
		

> "Spear! We really could use your help here!"




The warforged was thinking exactly the same thing. He glances at Ef Flat to confirm he will be allright, and bounds forwards for the barge. Once on the barge he pauses only long enough to draw his sword before he launches himself straight towards Kajalaketh and anyone who stands between the two of them.

ooc: Or maybe he doesn't. Climb (1d20+2=3). If he doesn't get up this round, he'll try again the next. He was attempting to through to Kajalaketh and force the rest of the soldiers to surrender.

Just in case: Attack w/sword (1d20+6=17), Damage (1d8+3=4)


----------



## P0L (Jun 15, 2005)

*Old Borden, male human Clr4*

Borden remembers his prayers that morning, as usual, he asked the Gods for the power to heat enemy weapons and armour with the heat of the Sun. Now he channels all that energy, making his hand glow with positive power.

He reaches the edge of the boat and tries to touch Sanae´s tigh, trying to infuse her with the curative power, even as he mumbles a prayer to the Host, may they break Kajalaketh´s will so he would stand frozen in place.

ooc= Boden converts "Heat Metal" to a cure spell, curing 2d8+5 = 13  HP


----------



## Urko (Jun 15, 2005)

*Conflict on the river, round four*

Sanae struggles against the barrage of conflicting ideas crawling through her brain, heedless of the fact that she is being burned by the barrier of electricity that surrounds her. Kajalaketh struggles mightily against Borden’s magic, causing him to lose concentration on his mental assault against Sanae, but to no avail – the will of the Sovereigns still holds him motionless. 

Xavier is a blur of motion, seeming to melt between the blades of the soldiers, only to bring his own to bear in deadly fashion. The soldier falls, clutching at his newly opened throat. The soldier’s companion strikes back, but Xavier parries the blow with almost contemptuous ease. Erin is not as successful at warding off her opponent’s attack. As she turns to face a new soldier, the Riedran swings beneath her whirling morningstar, catching the the back of her leg in another deep cut. He overextends himself however, and is not able to pull back before Erin brings her weapon crashing down into his skull. He will not make that mistake, or any other, again.

Finding his way blocked by Borden, ‘he has no name’ attempts to scramble up the side of the patrol boat. His leap carries him nearly to the rail, but he falls just short and begins to slide down towards the lapping river waters. The warforged warrior thinks that if he drops his sword he might be able to get enough of a grip to avoid falling into the murky water below.

Borden makes his way slowly up the rope ladder. From the top, he can just reach Sanae to deliver his healing touch. Although he tries to avoid the shimmering blue ring surrounding the paladin, it sends out angry tendrils of electricity almost like a living creature, burning the elderly priest deeply. He shrieks with pain as the divine energy he was attempting to channel disperses uselessly.

 Initiative Order
Eff Flat 16
Sanae 16
Kajalaketh 12
Xavier 10 (higher DEX)
Soldiers 10
‘he has no name’ 8
Borden 3
Soldier (held action) 1
Erin 1

Sanae takes another 4 hp damage from the energy barrier. She will be able to act normally next round, but is still surrounded by the energy barrier. 

Xavier and Erin both slay their opponents, but Erin takes 7 hp damage before her target falls. There is only one soldier left alive on the patrol boat.

‘he has no name’ can make another climb check with a -4 penalty if he keeps his sword or normal if he drops it. If he fails this check, he will fall into the river. If he succeeds, he will make it to the deck at G9, H9, or I9 (his choice).

Borden takes 14 hp damage from the energy barrier.  He fails his concentration check and loses the spell.

 Here are the updated maps:

|_|A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P
01|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
02|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
03|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
04|_|_|_|_|_|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|_|_|_|
05|_|_|_|_|*|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|*|_|_|
06|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|X|_|_|*|_|_|
07|_|_|*|*|K|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|
08|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|E|A|_|*|_|_|
09|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|S|_|_|_|*|_|_|
10|_|_|_|_|_|*|*|H|*|*|B|*|*|_|_|_|
11|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|%|%|_|_|_|_|_|
12|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|%|%|_|_|_|_|_|
13|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|%|%|_|_|_|_|_|
14|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|%|%|_|_|_|_|_|
15|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
16|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|

1 square = 5 feet
* = patrol boat
C = Crew Member
A = Archer/Soldier
B = Borden
E = Erin
H = 'he has no name'
K = Kajalaketh
S = Sanae
X = Xavier
% = _Kolbek’s Pride_ – see enlarged map


|_|A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
01|%|%|%|%|%|H|H|%|%|%|%|%|%|B|B|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|_|_|
02|_|_|_|_|_|H|H|_|_|_|*|*|*|B|B|*|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
03|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
04|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
05|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|b|b|b|b|_|b|b|b|b|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
06|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|b|b|b|b|_|b|b|b|b|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
07|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
08|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
09|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|b|b|b|b|_|b|b|b|b|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
10|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|b|b|b|b|_|b|b|b|b|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
11|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
12|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|_|_|_|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
13|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|_|_|_|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
14|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
15|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|_|_|_|_|_|_|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
16|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|@|A|A|F|F|_|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
17|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|@|A|A|F|F|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
18|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|_|_|_|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
19|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
20|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|@|_|r|c|c|L|L|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
21|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|@|_|r|c|c|L|L|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
22|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|*|*|r|r|r|*|*|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
23|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|r|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
24|_|_|_|_|_|_|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|_|_|_|_|_|
25|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
26|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|

1 square = 1 foot

% = side of patrol boat
* = side of boat
b = bench
@ = cargo
c = pilot chair
r = elemental ring assembly

A = soldier
B = Borden
F = Eff Flat
H = 'he has no name'
L = Calabas


----------



## Harvey (Jun 15, 2005)

OOC: Hey Urko, above you mention that Erin was hit a second time, but you don't specify later how badly. Can you let me know how many HP she's down from that swing?


----------



## Urko (Jun 15, 2005)

Whoops! My oversight - it was 7 hp. I will edit the above post accordingly.


----------



## Pebele (Jun 16, 2005)

*Sanae Round Five*

As Sanae's thoughts cleared, she realized just how dire the current situation was. She quickly sized up her barrier then bowed her head and placed her left hand over her heart. She focused intently, chanelling her faith inward to mend her wounds.

"By the guidance of the Silver Flame, give me strength to continue this fight..." She uttered the words softly as she felt the healing powers course through her.

Feeling slightly rejuvenated, Sanae set her jaw and forced her way through the blue barrier, only stopping when she had a clear line of sight between herself and Kajalaketh. She held her sword at ready and prepared to carry out the threat she had made earlier.

Sanae is using her Lay on Hands ability to heal 8 hp to herself, then moving through the barrier to J7.

Urko, can you clarify whether or not Kajalaketh is armed please?


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 16, 2005)

Perhaps emboldened by the fall of his opponent or perhaps flashing back to his service in the war, Xavier turns towards Kalajeketh bellowing "It's time for you to die! For Cyre!" as he breaks into a run towards his foe preparing to finish him with a powerful lunge.


Xavier charges Kalajeketh, finishing his charge at F6 and attacking Kalajeketh. I only rolled damage for a normal hit, so if it is a critical I'll let you handle it. I used the wrong formatting for the initial attack roll, but the numbers added up correctly.
Xavier used an action point on the attack roll.
Xavier's AC lowers by 2 from the charge, and increases by 1 from his skirmish ability.

Attack Roll 29, Critical Threat 
Threat Confirmation, 16 
7 Damage (Non Critical Hit)


----------



## Harvey (Jun 16, 2005)

*Erin (HP 13/27)*

Erin watches in dread as she fells her opponent. _By the host, why is it that I'm always surrounded by death? _ She forces these thoughts from her head as she sees Sanae and Xavier head towards Kajalaketh, and turns to deal with the last attacker. "Why? Why attack us? We've done nothing to you!"  She swings her morningstar at the lone soldier.

OOC: Erin attacks the foe at L8. Attack 1d20 + 6 + 1 (bless) + 2 (bane humans) = 20. Damage 1d8 + 2 + 1 (courage) + 2d6 (bane) = 14 points.


----------



## Urko (Jun 16, 2005)

*Clarification*

Sanae:  Kajalaketh is carrying a scimitar, similar to the ones his soldiers have, but he has not yet drawn it.


----------



## Urko (Jun 17, 2005)

*Paging P0L and doghead...*

Hmmm - doghead and P0L have gone silent. No big deal - I'm no one to talk about disappearing for a couple days at a time, but I'd like to move on past this combat soon. Since they are both somewhat peripherally involved, I'll give'em to the end of the day (say, 9 pm or so CST) to show up, then go ahead and NPC them for a round.


----------



## Urko (Jun 18, 2005)

*Conflict on the river, round five*

Sanae, although free from Kajalaketh's mental assault, is still trapped within the barrier. Before attempting to break free, she calls upon her god to heal her. A silvery light spreads out from her fingertips, soothing the scorches, but still leaving her in battered condition. That condition is made worse when she forces her way through the energy ring. Electricity surrounds her in crackling arcs, but she manages to break away before they burn her as deeply as they did Borden.

Kajalaketh, the sweat from his furious mental effort standing out on his forehead, finally breaks free of Borden’s spell. Before he can put his newly won freedom to any use, Xavier is on top of him like a wild animal. The scout’s shortsword sparks as it encounters some sort of barrier, then passes through to leave a deep, jagged slash across his enemy’s chest. Xavier notices that the remaining tattoos seem to crawl out of the way, to undamaged patches of skin.

'he has no name' stubbornly refuses to give up his sword, but at the same time refuses to fall. That obstinance propels him, one shaking handhold at a time, to the rail of the patrol boat. He pulls himself over and stands facing Kajalaketh.

Borden slumps back to the deck. He can see that Xavier and Erin are in no immediate danger and Sanae is beyond his reach for the moment. He knows that the healer who gets himself killed does no good at all to anyone, and spares a prayer for himself to heal himself. 

Erin and the lone soldier face off for a moment, regarding one another with raised weapons. The soldier’s face is hidden and Erin cannot read his expression, but she sees his eyes narrow and he shouts something Riedran as he rushes forward to press the attack. There is a rapid exchange of lunges and passes, at the end of which Erin has a few new cuts and bruises and her opponent joins his companions in death. 

Initiative Order
EFf Flat 16
Sanae 16
Kajalaketh 12
Xavier 10 (higher DEX)
‘he has no name’ 8
Borden 3
Erin 1

Sanae heals herself for 8 hp, but takes 5 hp damage from passing through the barrier (she made her save). Xavier’s threat was confirmed, and he did a total of 14 points of damage. Erin takes 3 hp of damage. Borden heals himself for 10 hp.

updated maps:

|_|A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P
01|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
02|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
03|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
04|_|_|_|_|_|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|_|_|_|
05|_|_|_|_|*|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|*|_|_|
06|_|_|_|_|*|X|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|
07|_|_|*|*|K|_|_|_|_|S|_|_|_|*|_|_|
08|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|E|_|_|*|_|_|
09|_|_|_|_|*|_|H|_|_|e|_|_|_|*|_|_|
10|_|_|_|_|_|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|_|_|_|
11|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|%|%|_|_|_|_|_|
12|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|%|%|_|_|_|_|_|
13|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|%|%|_|_|_|_|_|
14|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|%|%|_|_|_|_|_|
15|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
16|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|

1 square = 5 feet
* = patrol boat
e = energy barrier
C = Crew Member
B = Borden
E = Erin
H = 'he has no name'
K = Kajalaketh
S = Sanae
X = Xavier
% = _Kolbek’s Pride_ – see enlarged map


|_|A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
01|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|%|_|_|
02|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
03|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|B|B|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
04|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|B|B|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
05|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|b|b|b|b|_|b|b|b|b|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
06|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|b|b|b|b|_|b|b|b|b|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
07|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
08|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
09|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|b|b|b|b|_|b|b|b|b|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
10|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|b|b|b|b|_|b|b|b|b|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
11|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
12|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|_|_|_|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
13|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|_|_|_|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
14|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
15|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|_|_|_|_|_|_|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
16|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|@|A|A|F|F|_|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
17|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|@|A|A|F|F|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
18|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|_|_|_|_|_|@|@|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
19|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
20|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|@|_|r|c|c|L|L|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
21|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|@|@|@|_|r|c|c|L|L|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
22|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|*|*|*|r|r|r|*|*|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
23|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|r|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
24|_|_|_|_|_|_|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|r|_|_|_|_|_|
25|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
26|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|

1 square = 1 foot

% = side of patrol boat
* = side of boat
b = bench
@ = cargo
c = pilot chair
r = elemental ring assembly

A = soldier
B = Borden
F = Eff Flat
L = Calabas


----------



## Pebele (Jun 18, 2005)

OOC: Urko, it seems that you forgot to add information about Sanae, can you please edit to let me know how much damage she took from leaving the barrier and whether or not she was able to make it to J7? thanks!


----------



## Urko (Jun 18, 2005)

*Correction*

D'oh!  I had written the round summary earlier (a couple days ago, actually) and must have missed her section when I cut and pasted.  Just as well - I hadn't noticed your addendum about breaking through the energy barrier, so I added that in.  Previous post is now corrected (it appears I had also forgotten to move Xavier).


----------



## Harvey (Jun 18, 2005)

*Erin (HP 10/27)*

Erin, feeling the effects of the last few attacks, and realizing she would not be able to reach Kajalaketh before the others, stands her ground. In a swift and practiced move, she pops the cork on a vial in her potion bracer, and quickly drinks the potion. Spitting the cork on the ground, she turns to the remaining men on Kajalaketh's boat, and stares at them. Giving her best threatening voice, she proclaims to them "We will not harm you so long as you drop your weapons," though a quivering in her voice makes her threat seem not that impressive.

OOC: Erin drinks one of the three _cure light wounds _ potions carried in her potion bracer. Since she is drinking it from the bracer, she does not incur an attack of opportunity, nor does she need to drop her morningstar. The potion heals her for 11 points, bringing her back up to 21 HP. She also tries to intimidate the other crew members. Intimidate check 1d20+3 = 8. Oh, well.


----------



## Pebele (Jun 18, 2005)

*Sanae (21/42 HP)*

Sanae took a moment to absorb the damage from stepping through the barrier before narrowing her eyes at Kajalaketh. 

With a primal yell she came at him full-speed and swung her weapon with all her might. "By the Silver Flame, you will fall this day!" 

 Sanae is charging Kajalaketh, stopping at G7. She is then using her smite evil ability on him.
attack roll: 26 
damage: 12


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 18, 2005)

*Xavier (21/31 HP)*

Heartened by Sanae's arrival, Xavier presses the advantage and continues his assault on Kalajeketh. With a quick series of lunges, Xavier tries to find a weakness in Kalajeketh's defenses hoping to score the hit that will end this entirely.

Melee Attack = 18 
Damage = 7


----------



## P0L (Jun 19, 2005)

ooc:I will not be able to post until monday night (GMT-3), but Borden will expend one turn attempt one turn to infuse his friends with positive energy, and the other turn will use a heal spell. (that way it's maximized). 

He wont heal himself unless he cant heal anyone nearby. Remember he was a war healer.
Sorry for the disappearance, but the company sent me home for the weekend, and I'm making the most of it. See ya


----------



## Urko (Jun 20, 2005)

*Conflict on the river, conclusion*

Although she would no doubt be disturbed by the comparison, Sanae looks like an avatar of the Fury herself when she charges across the deck. Kajalaketh fumbles with his sword, but to no avail; the paladin’s blade drives deeply into his belly. The patrol boat captain's hand goes to the wound automatically; it comes away completely red. The air between Kajalaketh and Sanae shimmers, as if distorted by great heat. For a moment, it seems to Sanae as if she is on a battlefield, surrounded by foes that she cannot quite bring into focus. They slash at her numerous times before fading into non-existence.

Xavier notices Sanae’s guard shift from the patrol boat captain to some unseen enemy. While he watches, several cuts and gashes appear on her face and body, with no apparent physical cause. Turning back to Kajalaketh, he brings his blade around in a wide arc, tearing open the enemy’s throat. Kajalketh slumps to his knees and spits blood. He speaks in a bubbling, gurgling voice. ”You fools, this body is but a shell. I am eternal. You have earned our attention. And my personal wrath.” Derisive laughter quickly turns to a shuddering cough and he brings forth another gout of gore. ”See you in your dreams...” He falls forward and a light seems to pass from his eyes. He looks at Xavier again uncomprehendingly and whispers ”My Lord, where have you gone? Why have you left me?” With another gasp he falls silent; an empty vessel.

For a moment, there is no sound but the lapping waves and distant bird calls. The sailors look from the blood-stained decks to the party’s dripping weapons. Finally one, a female khorovar, steps forward. It is clear that she is struggling to keep a fearful tremor out of her voice. ”Please, don’t kill us. We have little wealth, but the captain kept a chest with our payroll in his quarters. Take it if you wish, but spare the lives of my crew.” A fire of defiance briefly dances in her eyes. ”If you need more blood, let mine serve.” She unstraps her rapier and lets it fall with a clatter to the boards. 

Sanae takes another 7 hp damage. Kajalaketh is completely dead (no chance of revival short of _raise dead_). Combat is over unless anyone wishes to attack the crew. Remember that you have three prisoners on the boat, one of whom is still conscious, but under guard by Eff Flat. Borden: since we’re out of combat, you’ve got plenty of time to use Sacred Boost if you want – just let us know the target and total healing. Also, please note that last round when I NPC’d you, I had you burn your _cause fear_ spell to cast _cure light wounds_ on yourself (no one else was in range and you were down to only 5 hp).


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 20, 2005)

*Aftermath*

_What was that about? My dreams? Feh....nonsense from a dying fool._

Xavier takes a moment to clean his blade on Kalajeketh's clothes before sheathing it. _The payroll, huh? Hmm, we are kinda down on our luck right now, but..._ Xavier turns to face the young sailor who addressed the group. "Well, ah..Captain. I can safely say that you are in no danger from us. Not many people would sacrifice themselves to save another. It's the mark of a good leader."  

Xavier turns to address the rest of the group. "I don't think there is any need to deprive these sailors of their pay is there? Maybe we can find something useful in his quarters, or on his corpse. What say you all?"

_Did I just say that? Damn, Sanae is rubbing off on me._


----------



## Pebele (Jun 20, 2005)

*Aftermath, Sanae (14/42)*

With her foe beaten, Sanae slumped slightly, finally realizing the seriousness of her injuries. She regained her composure quickly and turned to face the khorovaran woman who spoke. WHile Xavier answered, Sanae sheathed her weapon before speaking as well.

"You have nothing to fear from us, as my companion said. The one who attacked us is vanquished, we are not full of blood lust." She paused, then nodded to Xavier. "We also have no need for your wages. However, I would like to see what the captain, here, had in his quarters. We may find something of importance there."

She looked at the corpse of Kajalaketh and closed her eyes for a moment, saying a silent prayer.

_I must ask the others if they knew what he was saying. In our dreams? What form of evil did we face here?_


----------



## Urko (Jun 20, 2005)

*Searching Kajalaketh*

Kajalaketh is dressed in loose fitting clothing. His only adornment, apart from his headdress which has been knocked askew, is a gold ankle bracelet set with tiny gemstones which seem to change color as they shift in the light. The workmanship is very different from anything you’ve ever seen before, but exquisitely done.

‘He has no name’ recognizes that Kajalaketh’s tattoos (which have once again rearranged themselves to be away from damaged portions of his skin) are psionic tattoos – single manifestations of a psionic power trapped in ink on the flesh until released. There are three inscribed upon him.  The warforged cannot identify them, however.

Kajalaketh’s scimitar is composed not of steel, but a purplish crystalline substance. The decorative lines and swirls are similar to those on his jewelry. Both are works of art that rival even the craftsmanship of elven masters. There are no other items of interest on his person.


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 21, 2005)

Xavier turned with a wry smile from checking Kalajeketh's corpse addressing Sanae, and Erin. "Would one of you lovely ladies like a slightly used ankle bracelet? Only one previous owner! Seriously though, why don't we gather up this stuff, check his quarters and get on our way. No sense in delaying these fine people any longer." 

Turning to address the crew "Can one of you show us to your previous captain's quarters? I'd like to check them out before we go."


----------



## P0L (Jun 21, 2005)

*Old borden, human Clr4*

[sblock]
*Devian Borden*
  Old Borden

*Human male, Cleric 4 of the Sovereign Host*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Age:* 67
*Languages:* Common, Halfling, Celestial
*XP:* 300

  Str 6 (-2)
  Dex 9 (-1)
  Con 8 (-1)
  Int 14 (+2)
  Wis 19 (+4)
  Cha 16 (+3)

*Action Points:* 7

  HD 4d8-4 (hp 19) *Current:* 15

*Initiative:* -1
*Speed:* 30 .......... [base 30, light armor]

*AC 15 *... [base 10, +5 armor, -1 dex, +1 deflection]
  - Touch 10 ........ [base 10, -1 dex, +1 deflection]
  - Flat Footed 15 .. [base 10, -1 dex, +1 deflection]

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +0, Will +8

*BAB* +3, *Grapple* +1

*Attacks:*
  - Quarterstarff +2 melee (1d6-2, bludgeoning 20x2)
  - Crossbow +3 ranged (1d8, piercing, 19-20x2, 20 ft.)

*Skills:*28

  +6 Concentration ......[7 ranks, -1 con]
  +10 Diplomacy ..........[7 ranks, +3 cha]
  +9 Knowledge(religion).[7 ranks, +2 int]
  +1 Knowledge(history)..[1 rank, +2 int]
  +5 Heal................[1 rank, +4 wis]
  +5 Craft (woodworking).[1 rank, +4 wis]
  +6 Sense motive (cc)...[2 ranks, +4 wis]

*Feats:*
  - Scribe scroll
  - Sacred Boost
  - Extra turning

*Turn undead: 9*
  10/day, 60ft 
  check: 1d20+3
  damage: 2d6+7

*Domains:*
  -Sun (greater turning 1/day)
  -Healing (+1 CL healing spells)

*Spells:*
  5/4+1/3+1

  Lv0 (DC 14) 5
  Cure minor wounds, Guidance, Detect magic, Light, Purify food and drink

  Lv1 (DC 15) 4+1
Bless, Cause fear, Sanctuary, Nimbus of light* + Endure elements

  Lv2 (DC 16) 3+1
Curse of ill fortune*, Hold person, Delay Poison + Heat metal

  *: Complete Divine

*Posessions:*--------------------->*5345gp*

  Chain Shirt +1...................1250gp
  Mwk Quarterstaff / Holy symbol....300gp
  Ring of protection +1 ...........2000gp
  Mwk light crossbow................335gp
  Bolts x30...........................3gp
  Cloack of resistance +1 .........1000gp
  Wand of cure light wounds x30 ....450gp
  Pocket knife........................2gp
  Backpack............................5gp
  -Waterskin
  -Bedroll
  -Rations x2
  -Flint/Steel
  -candles
  -writing tools and parchment

*Treasure:*
  4gp

*Background:*
  Devian is a neutral good cleric of the Sovereign host.
  When he was younger he served in the war, fighting against the Karranthi 
  (that's why he hates undead) but he was always in support, 
  healing the wounded -a thing he's always had a knack for.

  For 30 years he's been content with being a small town cleric,
  helping refugees and people fleeing from the fronts.
  He never wanted profit and will heal anyone who needs it.

  Now that the war is finally over, he intends to fullfill a
  promise made to a halfling friend who died in his care, to
  find out what happened to his family, a young dragonmarked 
  halfling of house Jorasco with a wife and infant son who 
  dissapeared in one of their travels 20 years ago.

  For the last two years Devian has been joining bands of adventurers
  and honing up his skills, he discovered that he enjoys life on the
  road and adventure makes him feel younger.

*Appearance:*
Tall and thin, Old borden has weathered olive skin. He is completely bald, but keeps a short and thick white beard he usually strokes while thinking.
  His green eyes look intelligent and happy.

He wears loose priest robes, tied by a sash on the waist from which the silver holy symbol of the Sovereign host hangs. Underneath the robes a fine chain shirt can be seen.
Borden uses a quarterstaff bound with mithril and with an embedded holy symbol as a focus for his power, walking aid and ocassional weapon. When he travels he hangs his crossbow and a small backpack on his back.

*Personality:*
Old borden is wise and kind. He has seen a lot of good and bad in the world, and since the days of the war he dedicated himself to selflessly help those in need. He is a positive fellow, always in a good mood. He preaches the Host's teachings but is no fanatic, he accepts that many are faithless or neglect their worship, Borden hopes that by his acts of good he will set an example and win them over.

  He doesnt tolerate liers and is a very good judge of character.

You can always find with him a small pocket knife that he uses to carve wood when he has time, and candles for a nightly prayer. 

He prays for spells and guidance at night before sleeping or first thing in the morning. He prefers praying at night for spells of a more agressive nature.
  [/sblock]

Borden steps onboard. His face saddened by the resemblance the scene has with some from his worst days at the war. Without hesitation he starts looking for the wounded and still living. Comrades first, but also the neutral sailors and the enemy soldiers.

He unconsiously rubs the healing flesh of his formerly scorched arm.

ooc: -well, I'm back to work.

- Borden can consume his remaining spells and use his Sacred Boost ability to heal the following hps: So, everyone who recieved wounds can consider themselves the target of one of them. The more seriously wounded first (sanae?)
21hp
13hp
13hp
13hp
Urko, after you've posted who was healed, I'll scratch them from my spell list and turn attempts. Notice the up to date sheet.
- DM, companions: Great fight!


----------



## Harvey (Jun 21, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin refuses to speak for a while after the assault. It is obvious that, even over the years, the sight of combat leaves her with much to be desired. 

As Kajalaketh utters his last words, it sends a fright into Erin, shocking her from her speechlessness. "In our dreams..."  she mutters, thinking back to the horrible nightmare she had a few scant days ago. As she thinks of the dream, she wracks her memory of something very similar...

However, the act of defiance from the crew brings her back to the present. She is shocked at the bravery of the crewwoman, and pleasantly surprised at Xavier's response. She echoes in her thoughts that Sanae is having a positive effect on the group, raising them to the higher standard that they've needed in a while. She tries her best to look unthreatening to the rest of the crew.

When Xavier makes his joking offer, Erin replies "actually, I would like to examine the equipment that our foe was carrying. Maybe it can shed some light on his mysterious parting words." Unless anyone has any questions, Erin takes her time examining his headress, the ankle bracelet, and the scimitar. 

She accepts one of Borden's cure spells, and as Xavier mentions checking out the cabin, Erin offers that she wishes to remain topside, to examine the equipment.

OOC: Erin's got a lot to do. She will:
-- Knowledge (arcana) check 1d20+2 = 19  on things about travelling in dreams
-- Knowledge (the planes) check 1d20+2 = 8 on "eternal" creatures that might inhabit others
She will then examine each of the three pieces of equipment specified above:
-- Artificer Knowledge check 1d20+4+2 = 26 on the headdress for magical powers (holding for 1 minute)
-- Artificer Knowledge check 1d20+4+2 = 25 on the ankle bracelet for magical powers (holding for 1 minute)
-- Craft (armorsmith) check 1d20+11 = 24  on the ankle bracelet to determine if it is used as some sort of armor protection (like a _ring of protection_).
-- Artificer Knowledge check 1d20+4+2 = 26 on the scimitar for magical powers (holding for 1 minute)
-- Craft (weaponsmith) check 1d20+11 = 16 + 1d6 (action point) =  17 on the scimitar to determine its material composition.

If I detect magical properties on one of the items, let me know and I will identify them.

Also, FYI I have 5 of 7 action points left, and have used 2 1st-level infusions today.


----------



## Urko (Jun 21, 2005)

*Searching the patrol boat*

The crew watches in silence as Xavier loots their captain’s body. Borden passes amongst you, dispensing healing and looking for surviving soldiers. Sanae, Xavier, and Erin have done their grim work all too well, but Borden does find one still breathing. The old priest’s healing magic restores him to consciousness. The soldier leans up on one elbow to view the devastation around him. He unleashes a torrent of Riedran. His words are unknown to you, but his tone is venomous. 

When Xavier asks to see the captain’s quarters, there is an awkward pause. The first mate finally speaks up. ”Right this way.” She indicates a hatch in the center of the deck, about one third of the way up from the stern. She crosses over and opens it. The crew backs away as Sanae and Xavier approach, keeping as far away as possible at all times. The first mate leads the way down the short flight of steps. 

The lower deck is more brightly lit than one might expect. In addition to the sunlight streaming in through the oar holes, there are two everbright lanterns that provide even, almost cheerful illumination. The rowing benches are widely spaced, with hammocks slung in the spaces between. Behind the staircase, at the rear of the boat, is a simple wooden door. The first mate bites her lip as the paladin and scout approach it, then calls out. ”Wait. Don’t touch it. It’s trapped.” She gently pushes Sanae and Xavier aside and stands before the door. She speaks a quick phrase in a lilting tongue while making the same gesture Kajalaketh greeted you with. The door swings open and she goes over to sit on the steps. ”I’ll wait for you here.”

The cramped cabin is amazingly opulent for such a small space. The bed has a feather mattress and intricately patterned silk sheets. A beautiful everbright lantern is suspended from the ceiling. There is an open footlocker at the end of the bed. It contains fine clothes and grooming tools, including several bottles of perfume. 

A desk and matching chair carved of a deep red wood take up most of the rest of the space. The desk has only one drawer, which is empty save for a roll of sheepskin on which is inscribed a proclamation empowering Kajalaketh to wield the authority of the crown as part of the Royal River Patrol. It bears the seal of the king. There are a few papers on the desk, mostly navigation charts. A few are covered with an unfamiliar script which seems to consist of circles surrounded by swirling embellishments. There is also a small metal chest, about a foot square and eight inches deep. The keyhole is surrounded by four green gems, possibly emeralds. 

Tacked to the wall above the desk is a detailed map of Khorvaire, done in full color with most major settlements and national borders noted. Xavier notices that Newthrone is circled in blue, as is Sharn. Several other cities are circled as well: Trolanport and Korranberg in black, Karrlakton and Regalport in green, and Fairhaven and a few other communities in Aundaire and Karrnath in red.

Erin becomes oblivious to all else as she immerses herself in examining Kajalaketh’s gear. She detects no magic in any of it, although she feels something unusual from the sword – similar to the feeling she got from examining Aldinis’ rod the night before. She guesses that it may be imbued with psionic power. The material is easier to identify – it is Riedran crysteel. Erin has read about it, but never actually seen it up close. In addition to being almost as strong as metal, it is said to act as a conduit for psionic power.

About the nature of the being, Erin is less certain. She has heard of the mysterious kalashtar, and seems to recall that although they come from Sarlona, they are reputed to originally have been refugees from the Plane of Dreams, spirits that inhabit human bodies. Perhaps Kajalaketh was one of them - his appearance and manner of dress are certainly similar. 

Borden and ‘he has no name’ note that as time passes the crew seem to be growing more fearful and tense and are becoming restless.

Borden’s healing was distributed as follows: Sanae 21; Xavier, Erin, and enemy soldier 13 each.


----------



## Pebele (Jun 22, 2005)

*Searching Kajalaketh's Quarters*

Sanae gladly accepts Borden's healing before venturing down with Xavier. She is very pleased with Xavier's present attitude and makes a note to mention it to him later. 

Once inside the room Sanae looks around slowly before turning to Xavier. "I believe the only things of use are those charts and the map, as well as the chest. If we can manage to find a way to open it. I do not see the point in taking everything, only that which may help us identify our foe and nail down their intentions. I am uneasy being separated from the others, I think we should hurry back."

After regarding the chest she began to search the room for a key. "If we cannot find a key, perhaps we can take the entire chest with us and open it later..."


Sanae will try to search the room for a key to the chest.Search Check: 8 not that she's bloody likely to find a damn thing...


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 22, 2005)

*Room Search*

Xavier makes a quick pass of the room and then gives a more detailed look at the chest itself to determine if it is trapped. "Miss do you have any idea where the key for this chest is? It would be a great asset for us all of us. Again, I tell you that I will not be taking your payroll. Just looking for more items of interest." 

After his search, Xavier will take the Khorvaire map, Kalajeketh's sheepskin authorization papers, and the papers with the strange seals. 


Room Search = 11
Trapfinding = 26


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 22, 2005)

"Sanae, I'm pretty certain that's the payroll. We can force the lock if needed, but there is no reason to take their money, as I'm sure they'll forget about us once we are gone."  

Xavier addresses the first mate. "Right miss? No need to mention us at all is there? I'm sure lizardfolk or bandits were the cause of the problem here, don't you think?"  


Sanae posted as I was typing, so I thought I'd post a new response, instead of just editing my earlier one.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 22, 2005)

Erin senses the crew's nervousness, and looks over to Borden and He-Has-No-Name. "Perhaps we should be going."  She returns the headdress, ankle bracelet, and scimitar to the captain's deceased body. As she places the scimitar on the body, laying it across the chest, she pauses a second as thinks to herself "_Riedran crysteel... so it looks like psionicists abe behind this. Looks like we were right to hide our gifts from the patrol." _ She shows all due reverence to the body, as well as the others that fell in combat. 

Erin calls out to below decks. "Sanae! Xavier! Are you ready? Let's be on our way."  She looks over her shoulder to Calabas and Eff Flat on the _Kolbek's Pride_, making sure they are still safe.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

As the battle winds down, the musical warforged stops his tune and focuses his full attention on the three men on board the Kolbek's Pride. The two sleeping ones are awake now and Eff Flat has two of his daggers drawn. He covers has the men sitting on the deck with their arms behind their back.

As Erin turns to check on him, the bard nods a quick acknowledgement before returning his full attention to his captives.


----------



## Urko (Jun 22, 2005)

*Searching the patrol boat, continued*

Sanae and Xavier search the captain’s cabin thoroughly, but they find no key. The chest is quite heavy and rattles when shaken, as if filled with coin. When Xavier carries it out to the first mate, she withdraws fearfully. ”I don’t know where the key is,” she answers tonelessly. Despite the assurances given by Xavier and Sanae, she seems quite upset to see the chest in their possession. Xavier examines the strongbox closely, but can detect no trap. The first mate echoes Xavier’s words about lizardmen unenthusiastically, her gaze shifting from the strongbox to Sanae’s sword. At this point, they hear Erin call down from the upper deck.

Meanwhlle, Calabas crawls out from beneath the pilot’s chair. Eff Flat notes that his eyes are puffy and his face is stained with tears. The khorovar shifts uncomfortably, then mutters ”Excuse me,” almost under his breath. Without another word he steps off the back of the boat. He does not go far, but fidgets around in the water, always with one hand clinging to the side of the boat. The three soldiers eye him with amazement, but are careful not to move around too much under the watchful gaze of Eff Flat and the growling dog.

Are you taking the strongbox with you? What are you doing with your four prisoners (one on the patrol boat, guarded by ‘he has no name’ and Old Borden, and three on _Kolbek’s Pride_, guarded by Eff Flat and dog)?


----------



## Pebele (Jun 22, 2005)

Sanae took a final look around the room before turning to Xavier and the first mate. "Let us leave the chest, Xavier. I am pretty certain it is their pay and we agree we don't need their money. Erin is calling for us, let's be on our way. We still need to transfer the sleeping ones from our boat to this one." 

She turned to the first mate, "Thank you for your assistance. I do hope you hold no ill will towards us, I am quite sorry you and your crew had to be caught in the middle of this confusing battle."

After replacing the chest, Sanae led the way back to the deck. Speaking to her comrades she said "Are we in agreement that the soldiers from Kolbek's Pride shall be allowed to return to this vessel? I see no reason to injure them or to leave them stranded."


----------



## Harvey (Jun 22, 2005)

Erin is relieved as Sanae and Xavier return from below decks. She nods her head in agreement to Sanae's statement. "Yes, yes, yes... let's let them be... whatever reasoning Kajalaketh had for boarding our vessel, I doubt the others share his conviction at this point."  She joins the others to return to the _Kolbek's Pride_.


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 22, 2005)

Xavier heads back to the upper deck after replacing the strongbox. Xavier calls out to Sanae and Erin once he is topside. "Alright let's get out of here. Let's disarm the prisoners and send them back to their vessel. We'll keep the gear, I'm sure the plantation can use some extra weaponry, and there is no sense leaving hostiles armed."

Bowing to the first mate as he heads back to the Kolbek's Pride, "I'm sure it *would* have been a pleasure to meet you, Miss. Too bad about that." Xavier winks at her as he climbs back down the ladder and begins disarming the guards on deck.


----------



## Pebele (Jun 22, 2005)

Sanae tilted her head at Xavier's remark to the first mate, then turned her attention to the lone soldier on the enemy ship. "Your weapon, please. I am sure you understand that we cannot leave you armed after you attacked us. Once I have the weapon and my comrades are back on our vessel, we will return your other three men to you. We wish for no further violence." She held her hand out expectantly.

ooc: to speed things along, assuming that Sanae recieves the soldiers weapon, she have Erin, Borden and No Name precede her onto Kolbek's Pride. She will then be the last to board.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 23, 2005)

Erin listens to Sanae and Xavier's plans, and follows them. She makes sure to grab the crysteel scimitar on Kajalaketh's body. 

While boarding the _Kolbek's Pride_, she whispers to the others "we need some time to compare notes once the others are away..."


----------



## Urko (Jun 23, 2005)

*Departure*

Eff Flat and ‘he has no name’ see to disarming and transferring the soldiers while the crew looks on in silence. Finally, the party is ready to disembark. The first mate follows warily to the top of the ladder. She recoils in horror when Xavier winks at her.

Calabas is back in the boat, dripping wet and looking terrible. He looks down shamefacedly and avoids eye contact with his passengers. ”I’m...sorry,” he mutters as he remounts the pilot’s chair. Without another word, he activates the elemental ring and pulls away from the patrol boat. Once clear, he brings your craft up to full speed. The patrol boat is soon lost in the distance behind you. 

Unless someone does something truly odd, I will post your arrival at the plantation later this evening. In the meantime, feel free to discuss this recent event amongst yourselves.


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 23, 2005)

Gathering the group together, Xavier begins displaying the items "liberated" from Kalajeketh's quarters to everyone. Once the group is gathered Xavier speaks. "This is what Sanae and I found in the captain's quarters. We've got an oddly marked set of papers, Kalajeketh's papers to act as an agent of the crown, and this map of Khorvaire. The marks on the papers don't mean anything to me, but can any of you make sense of them? The map has certain cities marked in different colors, but again it's meaningless to me. What about the rest of you? Any thoughts on what happened here?"


----------



## Harvey (Jun 23, 2005)

*Erin*

OOC: Making sure that Calabas is distracted, so he cannot overhear our conversation.

"Well, that was an unusual patrol, though I believe it to be linked to our 'late night visitor'."  Erin places her hands to her chest, making sure that the prophecy and the rubbings are intact. "The captain of the patrol boat was, I believe, was some sort of evil kalashtar. They are a race from Sarlona who are said to be possessed by extraplanar creatures. These creatures come from the plane of Dreams. This would explain his dying comment: 'See you in your dreams...' Both the ankle bracelet and the scimitar he held are common amongst psionicists, which the kalashtar are said to be. Plus, Rierdan crysteel, which is what the scimitar is made from, is said to have the ability to focus psionic abilities. I have also noted that the materials construction of the bracelet and the scimitar seem somewhat similar to the crystal alarm and the wand which we were given... all seem to carry some sort of psionic functions."

Erin breathes a heavy sigh "So, I believe we are stuck in the middle of some sort of conflict between good and evil psions. What are their end goals? I do not know. Perhaps is has something to do with the prophecy. Sanae, you said that you did not feel evil from our late night visitor Aldinis, right? Maybe she is on one side of the conflict, while Kajalaketh is on the other. One thing we know for sure... we are the pawns."

Erin looks through Xavier & Sanae's finds. "Well, it looks like Kajalaketh was truly Rierdan, and not someone trying to pass as official. Both this letter and the material of his weapon confirm this. As for the map, I recognize a fewof the cities, Newthrone and Sharn especially. I have no idea why the different colors. Red... green... blue... black... maybe they refer to items in those locations? Or people? Or possibly which side certain agents in this conflict can be found. Sorry, I am at a loss..." She turns to Xavier "Did you find anything else in his chambers?"

Erin's eye fixes on the unfamiliar script which seems to consist of circle surrounded by swirling embellishments. She wracks her brain to see if this seems familiar.

Her thoughts are interrupted by another thought: "What about Calabas? He seemed to act a bit suspicious during the boarding. Did you see him act guilty when we were boarded? I am not sure I trust him..."

OOC: Urko, The unfamiliar script: is it a language or a symbol? Is it something that comprehend language would decipher, or something I can make a knowledge check on?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

The warforged musician looks at all the items and searches his memories for anything that could be of help to the group.

OOC: Using Bardic Knowledge +6.


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 23, 2005)

"I recognize some of the city names, most are the capitals of the various nations. I remember that from all the battle plans over the years. As for the colors, I've got no clue. We sometimes used color codes for planning, but I was never in on what they meant. As for our friend there, I'll see if I can follow him about tonight after we arrive, and see if I can't _overhear_ something useful. He might have something to hide, or he's just a coward. Who knows. This whole conspiracy and prophecy is a little...eh who am I kidding, way over my head." 

Xavier sighs and leans against one of boxes of cargo, while the others continue talking.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 23, 2005)

Erin replies to Xavier: "Actually, Xavier, I might have a more clever way of gaining information from our host... but what I will need is for someone, when the time is right, to confront him about his suspicious nature."

OOC: Sorry, Urko & everybody else... but I think I might have Erin do "something truly odd" that would put off our arrival... I am reading up more on Artificer abilities to learn more about what I can do, then I will post a plan...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

"I am wondering if he was just very afraid and is ashamed of it. What is it that you soft ones do sometimes when you get really scared? Ah yes. Lose control of your bowls or something like that. I believe that perhaps he was trying to wash himself off in the water."


----------



## Harvey (Jun 23, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin looks up at Eff Flat's comment. "He what? He washed himself off in the water? When was this? Must have been when I was wrapped up in examining Kajalaketh's equipment and while Sanae and Xavier were below decks. What exactly did he do?"

After Eff Flat's response, Erin lowers her voice to a whisper, eyeing Calabas. "I was thinking that I could read his mind. Well... detect his surface thoughts actually. I've never done it before, but I know a way to do it. It would take a lot out of me for today, but it might prove his trust. The only problem is that I can only read his surface thoughts, so someone will have to prompt him into thinking about his ultimate goal. He could be just another smuggler, or he could be a part of a bigger plot, possibly involving the plantation attacks. What do you all say?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

The bard ponders for a moment. "Let's see. He crawled out from beneath the pilot’s chair. His eyes were puffy and his face was stained with tears. He shifted as if uncomfortable, then said very softly 'Excuse me'. Then he steped off the back of the boat with a splash. An interesting sound. I must try and simulate it sometime. He fidgeted around in the water, always with one hand clinging to the side of the boat. When he got back in the boat, he was dripping wet and looked in bad shape. He would not meet my eyes. Then he apologized and got us back underway."


----------



## Pebele (Jun 24, 2005)

After hearing what everyone else has to say, Sanae finally speaks. She regards Erin first, "I did not feel that Aldinis was evil, however I am not convinced that her intentions are pure, either. I am very uncomfortable with the thought that we are being used as pawns by anyone, I would very much like to question Aldinis again."

She looked back and forth among her companions, her face set in a look of confusion. "I was not expecting a battle so early. I am glad that we all survived mostly unharmed, but I thikn it is best if we all remain prepared at all times form now on. No matter what we are involved in, our safety is paramount and we must all work together and watch out for one another. Also, I do not trust Calabas. I don't know *what* he was doing while we were defending ourselves, but it was nothing to help us, that's for sure. As for what to do about it, I will leave that to the rest of you. I will agree with any plan that you make. For now, I need time to contemplate things."

Having said her piece, she gave a final look to the group before turning her attention to the water. She clutched her silver pendent in one hand and closed her eyes, looking like she was in prayer.

_Thank the Flame for the strength to continue another day, may I be granted the power to protect those worthy of protection and may I be granted the strength to banish those who would seek to harm them. May I be granted the insight to see the true path and may my soul never be tempted to stray._


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 24, 2005)

After hearing the discussion continue, Xavier chimes in "If you think it the correct course of action Erin, then by all means do so. Eff Flat may be correct about Calabas though. If this was his first time seeing real combat, he could have snapped. I've seen it many times in new recruits. Whatever course of action is decided on, I suggest we attend to it tonight at the plantation. After all your mind reading thing may be of more use on our employer than his attendant, or not. Just my thoughts anyway. Anyways I'll be keeping an eye out for anymore surprises on the river."

Xavier moves away from the rest of the group and assumes a lookout position near the front of the boat.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 24, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin first considers Sanae's words. "I agree with Sanae that we need to be watchful, especially after our recent attack. There is definitely more to this than meets the eye."

In response to Xavier's comments, Erin ponders them for a bit. "You have a very good point. However, Eff Flat's story of his actions during the combat leave me puzzled. While it is possible that Calabas simply... lost control of his bowels, as our 'forged friend puts it... I suspect something more. Still, perhaps it is best to bide our time."

Erin seems lost in thought for a bit, then snaps out of it.

While Sanae and Xavier look across the river's sparkling water, Erin walks over to Calabas. "Aye, Calabas, how goes it? None the worse for wear from our little encounter, I hope. When can we expect to be at our destination?"


----------



## Urko (Jun 24, 2005)

*Knowledge checks*

Eff Flat remembers:
[sblock]_A smoky tavern in the Lhazaarite town of Cliffscrape. Eff Flat's musical stylings have been received well enough, but he lost the attention of his audience with the arrival of a gaudily dressed human. "It's Captain Malik!" was the excited whisper that ran rippled through the crowd. He ordered a round of drinks for the house, then for the next hour held everyone, Eff Flat included, enthralled with the tales of his exploits. He boasted of penetrating deep into the heart of Riedra, and of bringing back many trophies. Among other things, he explained how the ruling class there are believed to be infused with the power of the divine. "The Inspired, the called themselves." He threw a blade that could have been the twin to the one taken from Kajalaketh onto the table. "I took that from one of their company commanders, in single battle. Very dangerous--and treacherous--foes, the Inspired."_[/sblock]

Erin remembers:
[sblock]_The campfire was hardly necessary under eight moons and in the gentle climate of the Talenta Plains, but the refugees huddled around it nonetheless. There was little talk on the trek from Cyre's ruins, and Erin had spoken less than most. She couldn't help but notice, even admire, the handsome, elderly fellow who always seemed to be in good spirits. This despite the fact that he was scarred and clearly ill with a sickness the harried healer could not touch. This particular night he was singing softly to himself, in a tongue Erin did not recognize, but which she found compelling in it's sweet sadness. She was moved enough to break her silence and ask him about it. He smiled wanly and replied, "It is a lament for lost homes. I sing it for Cyre, and Adar, my homeland, which I will not see with these eyes again." His gaze grew far away. "And I sing it for another land, more remote than any of the nations of Eberron." Erin noticed that he had been writing. The old man saw her glance. "A letter to my line brothers. It will never be delivered, I fear." He coughs weakly and speaks no more, turning back to his pen and paper. The characters were the same embellished circles found today in Kajalaketh's book._

_When Erin awoke the next morning, the old man was dead and his possessions had been stripped away. He was not the first or the last to fall along the path to Q'Barra._[/sblock]


----------



## Urko (Jun 24, 2005)

*Arrival at the plantation*

The sun has long since set and blanket of clouds hides any moons that may currently be in the sky. The humidity has become almost stupefying. Lightning flashes within the massed thunderheads from time to time and a low rumbling echoes above the forest and river, but the storm refuses to break. The only other illumination comes from the hordes of glitterflies – small insects widely believed to spawn within dragonshards and renowned both for their blue-green glow and their surprisingly painful bite. All but the warforged among you became a mass of itching, stinging whelts within thirty minutes of nightfall.

Just when you have come to half fear and half hope that the heat and the insects will kill you, you spot a light in the distance. The indistinct blur soon resolves itself into a row of everbright lanterns adorning a solidly built stone pier. Another craft, similar to the one that conveyed you here, is docked there. The end of the pier is adorned with a short watchtower. As you draw nearer, you can see a light flash twice on its summit. There is an answering flash from somewhere further inland.

A human and a dwarf in simple workers’ attire are waiting with a line when _Kolbek’s Pride_ reaches its dock. With speedy efficiency they help Calabas moor the boat securely while a dwarven watchman looks on from the tower. A fourth figure simply stands by, waiting for the workers to do their job. He is a dwarf, broad shouldered even for one of his race. The top of his head is bald, and appears quite sunburned under the light of the lanterns. The fringe of hair that he does have hangs thinly to his shoulders and is iron grey, like his beard, which is neatly trimmed and pulled into a single braid held in place by a column of gold rings. He is dressed in a brilliant red waistcoat, adorned with gold braid and buttons. Once the boat is fully moored, he steps forward, a welcoming smile on his face. ”Greetings to you all! I am Kolbek Novilderth. Please allow me to bid you the fondest of welcomes to Steadfast Reach!”


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 24, 2005)

*Arrival*

_Finally...I thought we'd never get here._
As Kolbek approaches the boat, Xavier moves to greet him. Xavier speaks quickly as the insects continue their painful harassment.
"Greetings Mr. Novilderth, it's a pleasure to finally meet you. Can we continue this inside? These damnable insects are a real irritation."


----------



## Pebele (Jun 24, 2005)

*Arrival*

Sanae follows Xavier's lead and offers a respectful nod to Kolbek. "It is a pleasure, sir. We are weary from our journey, it would be much appreciated if we could speak indoors and perhaps quench our thirst."

She offered another nod while she carefully looked over Kolbek, searching for the tell-tale sign of taint within him.

Sanae is trying to detect evil on Kolbek. Ever on guard and all.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 24, 2005)

*Arrival*

Erin follows the others, timidly. She gives a nod of respect to Kolbek, and follows the rest indoors.


----------



## P0L (Jun 26, 2005)

Borden follows them silently. For the last few hours of the trip he has been awfully quiet.


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*'he has no name', warforged warrior.*

ooc: wow, this thread motors.

'he has no name' has little to say during the discussions that follow the run in with the customs barge. The events of the day have left him feeling ... unsettled.

Urko: [sblock]How much does hhnn know about Riedra, the Inspired and the Quori _etc_. The background suggests he did spend time in discussion with Minharath about this sort of thing, but he has no ranks in any sort of Knowledge skill.

If he had the chance, hhnn would have inspected the items taken from Kajalaketh. I'm assuming that he saw similar such item when with the kalashtar, although he may have had only limited contact with them. He would also have tried to collect the tattoos if that's possible (I haven't read the rules in a while, and can't remember exactly).

And again, apologies for the absence.[/sblock]


----------



## Urko (Jun 29, 2005)

*Steadfast Reach*

Hello all! I am neither dead nor abandoning the game – just exceptionally busy. I’m getting married in August and also, in a fit of madness, agreed to be in a second play this summer. I’ll try to minimize the impact on the game and keep things moving, but if I go silent for a couple days or more, you’ll know the reason. Thanks for your patience!

Kolbek returns Xavier and Sanae’s greetings and nods to each of the rest of you in turn.  ”Yes, by all means, let’s retire indoors, where we can talk like civilized folk.” He turns towards the path at the end of the dock, but Calabas draws him to one side, whispering in his ear briefly. Kolbek’s reply of ”What?” is almost a shout. Calabas speaks to him again in low tones; he seems quite distraught. Kolbek takes a step back, and fixes his employee with an annoyed look. ”I see.  Very well, go to your quarters – I’ll summon you if needed.” Calabas bows stiffly to Novilderth, nods briefly to the rest of you, and departs quickly up the path.

Kolbek leads you away from the pier in silence. He seems to be mulling something over, chewing on one end of his mustache in distraction. The path is well paved, with perfectly interlocking hexagonal stones. As it slopes upward, the path is broken up into broad steps. The din of insects and amphibians in the tree is almost deafening – it would be difficult to talk even if your host were so inclined.

At the top of the hill the trees part into a well-manicured lawn, at the end of which is the house. It is an impressive structure, at least 75 feet wide, and no telling how deep. The bottom half is composed of huge, rough cut stone blocks, giving it a fortress-like appearance, an impression that is aided by the narrow, slit-like windows. Perched atop this heavy foundation, the dark-wooded second and third floors look almost like a different house, as if a stately Karrnath manor had been uprooted and transplanted there. The many peaked gables and wide windows are no more inviting than the stone portion below. Kolbek, noting everyone’s gaze, finally speaks. ”The Lady Novilderth and I have very...different aesthetics. This was our builder’s attempt to satisfy us both. I hope you’ll find the inside more welcoming.”

The bronzewood doors swing open when he presents a keycharm. Kolbek ushers everyone inside and continues speaking. ”Calabas tells me you had a little run-in with the river patrol today.” The door closes behind you with a thump that you feel as much as hear. The first thing you notice is a respite from the heat. The air in the stone antechamber is deliciously cool and dry. There are doors on either side, but Kolbek indicates a richly carpeted ramp opposite the door, ascending into the house proper. ”Officially, as a citizen of Q’Barra, I must deplore the action you took today.” He steps into a spacious sitting room where numerous heavy stuffed chairs squat like huge furry beasts. The ceiling is high and a walkway on the floor above surrounds the room. Erin notes with interest a number of copper tubes that run along the intersections between the walls and ceiling. They are rune covered and the air about them is chilly. Kolbek indicates the chairs and takes one that sits on a low platform which elevates it just a bit above the rest. 

”Unofficially, I couldn’t be more pleased that a few of those outside interferers have been done away with – may the Devourer rend them all and the Keeper hide away the remains. Letting those foreigners in was the biggest mistake Sebastes ever made, which is saying much.” A dark look passes across his face. As he speaks, a young dwarf woman passes silently among you, setting down a flagon in front of each of you, including the warforged. The drink inside is cool and sweet – it tastes of some fruit none of you is familiar with. It is immediately refreshing, and lessens the discomfort of sunburn, dehydration, and insect bites. ”Still and all, it would probably have been better if this little incident hadn’t occurred. I’ll do my best to deflect the consequences, but to do that I need to know exactly what happened, and why.” 

Sanae:
[sblock]You detect no evil per se, but there is a lingering touch of shadow on his soul.[/sblock]

'He Has No Name'
[sblock]Yes, you can collect the tattoos.  There are three of them: _Body Adjustment, Dispel Psionics, Time Hop_ - all manifester level 6, save DC (if applicable) 16. You can also transfer them to any of the others, if you wish, and explain how they work. 

Minharath never told 'he has no name' much, but he did mention the Inspired and that they are not only his enemies, but the enemies of all life on Eberron. 'He has no name' got the distinct impression that Minharath was grooming him for something, both by external teachings and more subtle influences. He is certain his former master always intended to tell him more. Indeed, before he was killed in the Mourning, Minharath mentioned a special mission that would follow their trip to Cyre. But 'he has no name' never learned what that mission would have been.[/sblock]


----------



## Harvey (Jun 30, 2005)

As everyone is led along the path, Erin takes notice of the uniquely designed house. Having studied various architectures as a hobby in Cyre, she marvels and the combination of designs, even with the distraction of the insects buzzing about.

*For Urko:*
[SBLOCK]
Urko, once the party is on the path, the one where the insects are deafeningly buzzing about, can Erin get a quick feel for how long it would take them to go from the pier to the top of the hill of trees? And how closely is Kolbek watching the party? I would like to have Erin perform an _spell storing item_ infusion with a time of 1 minute that only has somatic and XP components. If she thinks she can pull off the infusion between the walk from the pier to the hill, she will try that. She will infuse her gauntlet, and disguise the somatic component as best she can with swatting away insects. If this seems feasible, I will make her Use Magic Device check for the storing.
[/SBLOCK]

Once they reach Kolbek's room, Erin's eyes light up. She seems fascinated by everything. She marvels at the keycharm and its handiness. Unlike the others, Erin does not take a seat. It is obvious that the she is extremely interested in the design of the room that Kolbek has led them to. She looks around at the piping, following their trail and analyzes the runes.

OOC: 
Knowledge (engineering & architecture) check 1d20+9 = 20 on the design of the two houses.
Knowledge (engineering & architecture) check 1d20+9 = 24 on the piping, studying the possibility of replicating it at some later point.


----------



## Pebele (Jun 30, 2005)

*Sanae Explains The River Battle*

Sanae took a seat and sipped at the drink provided for her. She examined the room for a moment before focusing on Kolbek.

"Unfortunately I cannot provide you with a full account of the events on the river, as the motives of Kajalaketh are a mystery to me. Our transport was stopped, they requested to search the ship and we obliged. Kajalaketh had a... strange air about him, and then demanded to search myself and the nameless warforged. Knowing that we'd done nothing wrong, I refused. It was made clear that this was a search without merit as he insisted that we would be searched regardless. When the group again refused he shouted that we must all be killed."

She took another sip of the drink and shrugged her shoulders. "And surely we weren't going to allow ourselves to be killed. So you see, sir, our hands were tied. We'd done nothing wrong and it was made obvious that there was some sort of hidden agenda. We fought back, and they were outmatched."

Satisfied with her explanation, Sanae settled back in to the seat, admiring the room they were in.


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 30, 2005)

Xavier listens to Sanae's recounting of the incident on the river and studies Kolbek's face for any reaction. After her she is finished, Xavier chimes in with "Also we disarmed the survivors, I'm sure you can use their weaponry more than we can." 

With the group's part being said Xavier reclines in the chair and awaits Kolbek's response.


Sense Motive Check, 15


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

As the group leaves the docks and heads up to the manor, Eff Flat marvels at the many different sounds the swamp has. He doesn't even seem to notice his companions discomfort with the insects. Indeed he is too ingrossed in the sounds of the swamp. Once they are within the manor and the sounds stop, he marvels at the silence of the manor. He decides to stand in the sitting room. Something he seems to find a bit amusing. He has a passing thought of playing a somber tune for the occasion, but quickly decides that such an action would be inappropriate. So he merely mentally plays such a tune in his thoughts.


----------



## Urko (Jun 30, 2005)

*Kolbek*

Kolbek drinks deeply while Sanae speaks, but gives every appearance of listening intently.  ”Any idea what this ‘hidden agenda’ may have been?”  He sets his empty mug down and shrugs.  ”No matter, I suppose. And soon enough the lot of you will be away on your mission. Maybe there will be trouble later, but we’ll just have to face that when it comes.”

He nods at Xavier's comment about the weapons.  "I dare say we may find a use for them, although there's not many here that can handle them well. I hired farmers and laborers, not fighters. Still, I'm sure they'll see use before long. I thank you."

He stands and stretches.  ”I suppose you’re all hungry and tired.”  He glances at ‘he has no name’ and Eff Flat; he has been eyeing the latter quizzically from time to time.  ”Least ways, some of you must be.”  He chuckles, a deep rumbling that never quite escapes through his beard.  ”If my wife were here, we’d be sitting down to a formal dinner, with much pomp and ceremony and more courses than an army could eat. Alas, she’s visiting home, which is a good or bad thing, depending on your point of view. If you don’t mind, I’m going to keep things a bit simpler. If you’d like to something to eat, food can be provided. We can sit at table and talk things over, or I can show you to your rooms and we’ll get a fresh start in the morning. Your choice.” 

Erin:
[sblock]Spell Infusion - While you're walking up the path, Kolbek is fairly distracted, it’s dark, and there are six of you. All factors that make it simple to drop to the back of the line and do your thing. <rolls some dice> Yup, you seem to have pulled if off without difficulty – what spell are you trying to store?

Architecture roll results - Just to clarify, there is only one house, but the top and bottom halves look like they come from two different ones. The architecture of the bottom is typical of a Mror above-ground dwelling. The top is more like the sort of house the wealthy have in Karrnath. From what you have seen so far, it is all expertly built. 

The physical properties of the piping are fairly easily worked out – they are lengths of copper tubing joined together at corners or every ten feet with larger joint sections. Every foot or so there is a small (about 1/2 inch) opening with a short, funnel. Erin thinks she could duplicate it fairly easily, given proper materials and tools, of course. The inscribed runes give a clue to any magical properties it may have – probably a bit of judicious handling (Artificer Knowledge) and a Knowledge: Arcana check would reveal more.[/sblock]

Xavier
[sblock]Kolbek’s casual attitude is covering a great deal of tension, but he does not seem particularly interested in the river incident.[/sblock]


----------



## Harvey (Jun 30, 2005)

*For Urko:*
[SBLOCK]
I'd would have loved to have Erin to infuse her Gauntlet with the _Detect Thoughts_ spell, however, she failed her Use Magic Device check. She did not fail it bad enough to have it self-explode or anything, but she did blow a 1st-level infusion. Oh, well, so much for my plan 
[/SBLOCK]

Erin listens quietly to Sanae's response. When Xavier suggests that they hand over the weapons confiscated, she makes sure he does not give over the crysteel scimitar. 

When Kolbek gives them an offer, Erin hesitates and waits for the others to respond...


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 1, 2005)

"Well as much as I would like to join you for dinner, I believe I will turn in early tonight. If something could be sent up, that would be great. But hey, don't let me ruin it for the rest of you. I'm sure we'll all meet up later." 

Xavier waits somewhat impatiently for the rest of the group to answer Kolbek's question.


----------



## Pebele (Jul 1, 2005)

Sanae straightened in her seat and nodded politely to Kolbek. "Thank you for your kind offer, but I must echo Xavier. I would much prefer to retire to my room early. It has been a very long day, I am sure you understand. Perhaps we can have a hearty breakfast tomorrow and discuss our contract then?"

She then rose and moved to stand with Xavier.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 1, 2005)

Erin follows suit, stifling a yawn. "Sounds like a good idea, though I could go either way." She stands up, and awaits for directions to her room.


----------



## Urko (Jul 2, 2005)

*Bed Time*

Kolbek personally escorts the humans to their bedchambers.  All are on the third floor of the house, along the back side of the house.  Each room has a good sized window, but there is little to see in the night, just a few lights here and there, some of which move slowly about the grounds.  "Night watchmen," Kolbek remarks.  "Dark nights - with few moons or heavy clouds - are when most of the attacks usually occur."

He bids you all pleasant sleep and has food (simple fare - cold fowl, bread, and cheese, with lukewarm ale) sent to your rooms.  The accomodations are quite comfortable, if not as spacious and luxurious as the Hotel Metrol.  Kolbek turns his attention to the warforged.  "I know your sort don't sleep, so I'll leave you to your own devices.  You have the run of the second floor.  There's a smallish library off the sitting room, if you're interested in that sort of thing.  See you in the morning."

Anyone doing anything out of the ordinary over the course of the night?


----------



## Pebele (Jul 2, 2005)

Sanae settled in to bed and picked at the food provided before falling in to a deep sleep, pondering over the recent events and what they might mean.

OOC: nothing unusual from me. Sanae is just going to eat a bit and then go to bed with her sword sheathed right next to her.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 2, 2005)

Before sitting down to eat the meal Kolbek has provided, Xavier takes his ale and pours it out the window. As he does he mutters to himself "I don't touch the stuff anymore. It almost killed me, so never again." That done he sits down to eat, drinking only from his waterskin. After dinner, Xavier lays down on the closest bed. He makes sure to have his sword and bow near the bed if needed.

OOC: Nothing odd from me either.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 2, 2005)

Erin graciously accepts her room and meal, and nibles a bit at her food as the rethinks the past day's events. She wears a worried face, as she begins some preparations for the night.

She focuses on the ring she wears around her finger... the ring that poor Arras gave her so long ago. As she thinks of her past, she fights back some tears as she clears her head for her current plan. She focuses in the ring, weaving it with her spell, and as she does, her body is flooded with marvel and splendor.

Pleasantly charged from her new feelings, she reaches out to the bed she will be sleeping on. She grabs a hold of the frame, and once again reaches out with her thoughts. She prepares the bed for its newfound ability, and then triggers this ability. Satisfied, the lays in bed, and falls asleep contemplating the events that have led them on this journey. _"This prophetic journey"_, she chuckles to herself, before sleep overtakes her.

OOC: Erin will blow some infusions before going to bed. She will infuse her ring with _Eagle's Spendor_, giving her +4 to her charisma. This will boost her Use Magic Device check, which she needs to pull off her _Spell Storing Item_. She will store the spell _alarm_ in the bed, choosing a silent alarm to trigger and awaken her should anyone step within a 20 feet radius of the bed. She makes her Use Magic Device check 1d20+14 = 24 vs. DC 23 to pull off the infusion, then she will trigger the device, which will last for 8 hours. She then settles into bed.


----------



## Urko (Jul 5, 2005)

*Morning at Steadfast Reach*

The night passes uneventfully. Kolbek himself comes to wake the humans and call them to breakfast, which takes place on a veranda on the back of the house. The veranda overlooks a small walled garden with a fountain. Beyond it, you can see orderly fields, neatly laid out with lines of trees between them. Workers move slowly up and down the rows and in and out of the huts and sheds which are scattered at intervals throughout the grounds.

Your breakfast is a rice dish with vegetables and fish. It is sharply spiced, but tasty. Kolbek directs your attention to the assorted fruits at the center of the table, explaining that everything you’re eating was grown right here. ”We’re starting to produce enough food that we’re exporting the excess.  I’ll have you  know that Steadfast Reach’s _koabas_,” he indicates a basket of nearly cubical red fruits, ”have been served at the King’s table.“  His pride as he stares across the fields is evident.  ”Of course, most of our business comes from non-food plants. Dyes and alchemical components, mostly. We’ve got buyers as far away as Aerenal.”  He turns back to the table and takes his seat at the head.  

”Ten years ago, this land was nothing – just trackless jungle. I’ve turned it into something more, something of value. We produce things that the world needs, and profit handsomely from it, I’m not ashamed to say. I’m proud of what I’ve done here, and I’m not about to be driven off, by savage reptiles or the machinations of a dragonmarked House. We were hit again last night. Not a big attack – no one was even hurt, but an entire patch of Xen’drik yellowsquash was plundered. That section was under guard by trained razorclaws, but they never saw a thing. The buggers are getting cleverer, I’ll grant them that. Must have magical resources of one sort or other. Shamans and such, I suppose.”

He unrolls a parchment map on the table, similar to the one Calabas showed you at your interview.  ”Sorry we don’t have any better maps. I’ve been wanting to bring in a real cartographer here, do a detailed survey of the whole area, but that hasn’t happened yet – always seems to be something more pressing. Anyways, you can see here Steadfast Reach and the Tharashk place.”  His face darkens in a scowl.  ”And that jagged line is where we think the poison dusk live. About twenty miles from here. Of course, they probably have a camp of one sort or other closer by that they do their raiding from.”  He rolls the map back up and tosses it into the center of the table for one of you to pick up.  "But I’ve listened to myself yammer long enough. Tell me, what are you going to do to secure my plantation, and what do you need from me to do it?”


----------



## Pebele (Jul 5, 2005)

Sanae listened carefully to Kolbek and reached for the map once he had finished speaking. She looked around at the rest of the group, but seeing that none of them moved to answer she took it upon herself.

Well, since you don't know the cause for these raids, I think that is the first question we must answer. There must be a reason for their behavior, and if we find that reason then it can be dealt with. Of course, if the reason is that they just want to make trouble, then I am sure that we are prepared to deal with that as well. But if there is a deeper reason, then we may be able to solve all this peacefully." She paused and studied the map again.

"So, my suggestion is that we approach the lizardfolk and try to speak with them. We will have to take it one step at a time after that; either they will react with violence or we will have to take what they say in to consideration and work with them to reach a final solution. As for what we need from you, I think we have what we need, but perhaps the others may have some thoughts about that."

She settled back in to her chair and finished her breakfast, passing the map around to any who request to see it.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 6, 2005)

After Sanae has finished speaking, Xavier takes some time to review the map of the area. After his quick review, he decides to say, "Sanae is right, a peaceful solution should be our first recourse. Most of the lizardfolk tribes are relatively peaceful, especially if not provoked. It does seem a bit odd that they would conduct such a stealthy raid simply to steal food. I could check the area they broke into, to see if I could track them back to their village, or we can simply head out in that general direction. What say the rest of you?" Xavier passes on the map to the next interested person, and awaits everyone's response.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 6, 2005)

Erin listens to Kolbek's words with interest. Those with keen eyes will have noticed Erin wince when Kolbek mentioned dragonmarked houses. She lets Sanae and Xavier speak their peace, listening and absorbing their ideas.

Erin takes a look at the map next. She looks to Xavier, and to Sanae, not sure what he could add. "I agree that a peaceful solution is best. There are some things that we could prepare ahead of time, to aide in negotiaions, but all that can be handled en route."

"As for which course of action to begin with, I would recommending examining the scene of the crime, as it were. Perhaps we might find clues that others miss. Or perhaps we might simply find insight as to their actions. We might be able to gleam information from the razorclaws as well."

She turns to Kolbek. "In the meantime, can you tell us each time that you've been raided, the day and time of each attack, what was assaulted or taken, and who, or what, was on guard? Perhaps we can detect a pattern to these attacks."

Erin passed the map on as she waits for Kolbek's response.


----------



## doghead (Jul 6, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*

ooc: Urko: Found the tattoo information. Thanks.

The nameless warforged accepts their host's invitation to browse the library, and spends a few hours looking for illumination on a few things. The first is the history of the land they are now in, Qbarra. The second is anything about the people and ways of Riedra. The third is psionics. The fourth is dog handling.

The size of the library, and the topics of choice suggest that he won't discover anything startling, but its passes the time.

* * *​
At the meeting the next day, the warforged is quiet as usual. The questions he has are asked by others, so he holds his peace. He takes the map for a while and studies it, trying to commit it to memory as much as possible.

Mention of the incident on the river reminds the warforged to talk to his companions about the little _trick_ Kalajeketh pulled to get himself out of trouble. But here and now is not the time so he files it away for later.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

Eff Flat spent the evening in the library as well. He was mainly interested in anything related to music or even sounds in general. In the morning he remained in the library as the others met for breakfast. He figured if they needed him they would come looking for him. So he continued looking through the books in the library.


----------

